# Pregnant plus size Mams, come here!!



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

In the thread for plus size pregnancy pics there's been an interest in having a forum for plus size pregnancy chatter, so I'm hoping this can be it!!

Come on plus size mamas that are pregnant...ask questions, get support, etc.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm Sara. MN Mom of a DD, 6, DS, 4 3/4, then I had 2 miscarriages and then DS, 2 and I'm a little over 22 weeks pregnant with our next baby.

I'm around a size 18 prepregnancy, but according to the weight charts, for my height (5') and weight I'm about 60 pounds overweight.

I have a little gripe. I started my pregnant about 180 pounds. I'm planning a homebirth with a midwife. At the first appointment, she mentioned how important diet/exercise is for a healthy pregnancy and basically said if I don't gain any weight for the pregnancy that is just fine since I'm starting out quite a bit more than I need to be at. Ok, yeah, like I didn't know I was overweight.







:

Anyways, so the second appointment I had gained about a half pound, she discussed with my my nutrition and I said it wasn't good but I would work on it. So then I had my next appointment yesterday. I gained about 2 pounds so a total gain of about 2 1/2 pounds(by the way I'm not trying to not gain weight, it's just what is happening so far, chasing 3 other children probably has something to do with it!!). SO my thoughts is not a big weight gain, I'm doing good according to her standards. So then she asks how nutrition is going, I said it is going better, I"m trying to get more calcium and protein, fruits, salads, etc. She says that's good and then asks if I eat out at fast food restaurants. I said sometimes, like once a week when we are running around we'll stop. She goes on to tell me how horrible McDonalds is for me and that if I have to go there to have a salad but no fries or Big Macs(not that I eat Big Macs, she just made the comment)...wouldn't the fact that I haven't gained much show that I'm not gorging myself on burgers, fries, ice cream, etc.? It kind of bothered me. I'm sorry but if I'm running around in the car how the heck am I supposed to eat a salad?







:

So I'm curious what your doctors and/or midwifes have said about your weight gain for pregnancy?

Thanks for letting me vent.







: Sara


----------



## snazzy_mom (Apr 8, 2006)

That sounds a little silly to me. How can you have a bean growing and not gain any weight??

I was about 190 pre-pregnancy and my doctor hasn't said anything to me about my weight being an issue. He just said to make sure that I am eating healthy and taking my vitamins and baby will be just fine. I have gained 2 pounds and I am 17.5 weeks along now.

I am sure you are doing just fine and no one should make you feel bad about stopping by McD's or where ever once a week. You know how to take care of yourself


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

not discussing prpgcy weight or size







but i am definitely plus sized.

I am 37 weeks and have gained 17 lbs







and my OB has never said a single word about it.










Tell your MW to lay off









I like the idea of a plus sized forum.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

my name is monique, I'm 23, and I'm not pregnant, but I have a 9mth old ds named roman. I'm here pretty much to provide some support, advice etc to you ladies.

I'm about 260lb, I was 270 before i got pregnant, gained 13lbs the whole pregnancy (even though i didnt limit my food, ate mcd's, chocolate etc) and ds was born 8lb 9oz, 2 weeks pp i was 20lbs lighter than my prepregnancy weight, but now I've gained 10 of it back.

I had a pretty non eventful pregnancy, no complications, i refused my second gestational diabetes test. My OB was kind of annoying and size unfreindly, but I just didn't listen to him. I was induced at 41weeks (with my 2 doulas in attendance) and had an intervention filled chaotic vaginal birth where my birth plan wasn't followed at all (thankfully both me and ds came out fine from it). And because of that I am determined to have a homebirth with my next child.

so thats all about me, hi


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

Hi,

I also would fit here. I am 18 weeks pregnant and have a son who is 3. It seems your midwife has a problem with your weight and I would just be careful, I think that is what lead mine with my son to be really uneasy at the end and I gained 11 pounds the whole pregnancy with him.

I am glad to have met everyone here


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

You know in my opinion, I don't think only mamas that are pregnant right now would/should post, I think it would be great for plus sized mamas that aren't pregnant but have been in the past to offer advice or been there done that kind of info..kind of like what romans_mum mentioned....thanks for coming over romans_mum!! Sara


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steffanie3*
Hi,

I also would fit here. I am 18 weeks pregnant and have a son who is 3. It seems your midwife has a problem with your weight and I would just be careful, I think that is what lead mine with my son to be really uneasy at the end and I gained 11 pounds the whole pregnancy with him.

I am glad to have met everyone here









You mentioned about my midwife having a problem with my weight, and I wanted to comment, that she's no sting bean herself!







:

I realize nutrition is important, but I think that trying to limit one's weight to no weight gain at all or trying to severly limit intake of food would be even more dangerous than gaining a few pounds, KWIM mamas!?! Sara


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i tottaly agree sara, thats what I thought my whole pregnancy......I decided I don't care if I gain 60lbs...... as long as I'm eating what i feel like/crave when I feel hungry, and taking my vitamins, i am comfortable, even if my dr isnt. I feel its more important to not deny yourself anything, because the second your not pregnant anymore, you may binge on that food you denyed yourself, and end up putting on more weight.

plus, i have a theory that sometimes we crave things simply because thats what our body wants and needs. the first 3mths of my pregnancy i craved vegetables, the last three months i craved chicken.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

I agree too Sara, I think eating and being healthy is way more important. I can't believe she gives you a hard time if she isn't thin, that takes a lot of nerve, you haven't gained that much at all.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I got that at my first WIC appt while pregnant, the nutritionist was bigger than me, and was telling ME off about my eating habits.........I felt like saying "yeah, and i bet you don't order the salad at mc'ds all the time either".

I can't ever take nutritional advice from a woman that is bigger than me and treating me like a leper because of the way i eat. that being said, most the nice thin WIC nutritionists were VERY nice and didn't tell me off.


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey! I belong here too! I have a dd who will be 2 in about 3 weeks, and we just found out yesterday that I'm pregnant with #2. YAY!

I was around 265 when I got pregnant with dd and gained 38 pounds with her. To their credit, only one of the medwives said a word about my weight. I was following the Bradley diet and eating VERY healthily. DH actually had to get in her face about it, which of course made me feel like CRAP that she would act that way. Anyway, 2-3 weeks pp, I was down to 270. Today I'm 274.

We're planning a homebirth and I'm so afraid that any midwives I'm able to find will treat me the same way. I will NOT diet during pregnancy/breastfeeding. I WILL eat a healthy, balanced diet, but severely restricting calories is not a good idea. As one of the "good" midwives told me, you can always diet AFTER you wean.

Oh, btw, I failed the 1 hr. glucose test but passed the 3 hr. one. I never heard a word about it again until my last month, when the same medwife from above (and the ob's in the practice) said dd was HUGE and that I had been borderline GD all along and I HAD to be induced early or consent to a c/s because I'd never be able to give birth to such a gigantic baby vaginally. Because neither of us was in any distress, I refused (which pissed them off) and I DID birth my 10 lb. 9 oz. daughter vaginally. HA!! This time around I plan to refuse the GD test and will simply watch my sugar/carb intake (as usual).


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

thats all i did, I had a horrible reaction to the 1hr test, and normally i'm hypoglycemic, so I have to worry about the oppisite problem, not that the drs would listen to me. I told the dr when he tryed to argue with me about it, that if he was so worried, he would notice sugars in my urine, he could do a finger prick and test me on a glycometer every visit, but i would NEVER drink that stuff again. They tryed to imply to me at my 36 week visit after an ultrsound to check size, that ds was 9lbs at that point. I didn't listen to them, thankfully they never brought up a c/s, and i had a vaginal birth, with him being under 9lbs at 41weeks.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom*
Hey! I belong here too! I have a dd who will be 2 in about 3 weeks, and we just found out yesterday that I'm pregnant with #2. YAY!

I was around 265 when I got pregnant with dd and gained 38 pounds with her. To their credit, only one of the medwives said a word about my weight. I was following the Bradley diet and eating VERY healthily. DH actually had to get in her face about it, which of course made me feel like CRAP that she would act that way. Anyway, 2-3 weeks pp, I was down to 270. Today I'm 274.

We're planning a homebirth and I'm so afraid that any midwives I'm able to find will treat me the same way. I will NOT diet during pregnancy/breastfeeding. I WILL eat a healthy, balanced diet, but severely restricting calories is not a good idea. As one of the "good" midwives told me, you can always diet AFTER you wean.

Oh, btw, I failed the 1 hr. glucose test but passed the 3 hr. one. I never heard a word about it again until my last month, when the same medwife from above (and the ob's in the practice) said dd was HUGE and that I had been borderline GD all along and I HAD to be induced early or consent to a c/s because I'd never be able to give birth to such a gigantic baby vaginally. Because neither of us was in any distress, I refused (which pissed them off) and I DID birth my 10 lb. 9 oz. daughter vaginally. HA!! This time around I plan to refuse the GD test and will simply watch my sugar/carb intake (as usual).

Elizabeth, Congratulations on your pregnancy!!







How exciting. And way to go Mama on birthing your 10 lb. 9 oz daughter vaginally!! Do you mind me asking what position you were in? Like squatting or what. My cousin just had a baby the other night 9 lb. 10 oz. she pushed for 2 hours apparently and the baby wasn't coming, so they gave her a c-section, and one of my aunts commented about no wonder they "HAD" to do a c-section!!







: My mom knows how I feel about unneeded interventions and I was like I know there's been women that have had bigger babies than hers born vaginally!! But if it makes my cousin and her family feel better about the situation, that's their choice!!

Sara


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom*

We're planning a homebirth and I'm so afraid that any midwives I'm able to find will treat me the same way. I will NOT diet during pregnancy/breastfeeding. I WILL eat a healthy, balanced diet, but severely restricting calories is not a good idea. As one of the "good" midwives told me, you can always diet AFTER you wean.




I am in your weight range too. There are midwives who don't feel that way and even doctors will tell you not to try and lose weight while pregnant. To me it seems more about the carbs than calories or fat.

It seemed I started out with a bunch of strikes against me, but my midwife still took me happily. I basically lined up my strikes with her that first visit and email, I really wanted to see if it was worth our time meeting. I wanted a VBAC, was RH-, overweight, and a few other things and she didn't run away so I guess she is the one! LOL


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany*
Do you mind me asking what position you were in?

Not a bit! It was a hospital birth and I had just about every intervention you could imagine right up to but not including the c/s.







: It felt like I was tied to the bed (I wasn't ... I don't think) so alternative positions like hands & knees weren't an option for me. I was on my back in the bed, with the head of the bed raised up so that I was nearly in a sitting position. My knees were up around my ears.









I'm completely convinced that if we had stayed home my labor would have been CONSIDERABLY shorter than the 31 hours it ended up being. Getting up out of the bed and walking around and getting in the shower helped me so much, but they required near-constant monitoring that made it really hard, plus there was meconium in my waters so I was on a constant saline flush for like 20 hours. It's hard to maneuver when you have salt water pouring out of your hooha.







:

Can you tell I have hopes for a better experience with this baby?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i have a freind and both her kids were over 10lbs........she gave birth both times vaginally with no pain meds, no tears either. she gave birth in the traditional hospital way.


----------



## CarmenJ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany*
My cousin just had a baby the other night 9 lb. 10 oz. she pushed for 2 hours apparently and the baby wasn't coming, so they gave her a c-section, and one of my aunts commented about no wonder they "HAD" to do a c-section!!







:

My DH's cousin is a toothpick--tiny, tiny girl. She just had a 9lb12oz baby vaginally. It's impossible for them to know before your baby is born how big she will be and whether your body can handle it. Doctors aren't psychics! The best thing anyone can do is at least give baby an honest chance to make it out on her own.

I'm plus-sized, size 18 pre-pregnancy. I'm exactly 26 weeks along today. I cannot believe how many stretch marks I'm getting, but my mother had stretch marks all over when she was pregnant with us 3 girls, so I guess it's genetic. Other than how angry and red they are, I don't really mind them... it's not like I was going to be wearing a bikini anytime soon anyway!









This is our first baby. More than anything, I'm really, really worried about how much my bust size is going to expand... they're uncomfortable as it is.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

I started out a size 18. I'm 5' 8". I **** have about 9 weeks to go and have already gained 40 lbs. i'm personally not happy with the amount of weight I have gained since I still have a cuople of months or so to go. however my dr SO FAR has not said a word to me. I was on bed rest for 5 weeks and restricted activity for about a month or so. I didnt eat perfect, but I did try to eat well.
And still do. I have a really hard time losing weight so I'm really nervous about getting back to where i started before I got preg. This pregnancy was not planned at all since I was told I would not be able to have more kids (infertility issues). I'm also really worried my dr WILL say something about my weight gain before the end.
I'm also having a lot of back problems and pubic joint pain that limits my activity quite a bit. i have two older children so I'm not chasing any younger kids around-I wouldnt be able to really chase them anyway. I am seeing a chiro for this but cant afford to as often I as I need.
anyway, I am super excited about this baby, I just want the rest of the time to pass by more quickly than it is.


----------



## monkeybum (Jan 1, 2005)

Great idea for a thread! I am dissapointed that I didn't lose more weight (ok, any weight) before getting pregnant. I am more worried about my health being a plus-size pregger mamma, but I'm not sure what I'm worried about exactly. I just assume there are more risks being a plus size mamma and going through pregnancy and labour. My midwives last time around, (DS is 2.5) said not to worry, but I started out 20lbs thinner then - still plus size, but a little thinner.

Anyone know the risks of going through a pregnancy as a plus mamma?

Kathy.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

THEY say a higher risk of high blood pressure and gestational diabetes........quite frankly ive seen alot of skinny women having problems with those two things as well.


----------



## ~gilli~ (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm Gillian, Momma to Elijah 4 and Ava 2. I am 29 weeks pregnant with baby #3.

I am giving birth with a midwife at a birthing center, and he has never said _anything_ about my weight. When I got pregnant with this baby I was 250. (did I just type that lol!) at 29 weeks I am only 258









I hope to loose weight after I give birth by taking up dancing again and joining a womens soccor league.

Neither my OB nor my midwife has ever said a word about my weight. I thing I have not gained this pregnancy, is because I have not wanted sugar, just fruits and veggies. With DS is was chocolate peanut butter ice cream and fondue!
Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Pregnant and plus here. I'm about a size 18/20. I'm newly pregnant; due April 5. I'm about 15 lbs heavier than I started with my last one. I wanted to lose weight before, but this was kind of a surprise. I'm going to exercise and stretch more this pregnancy and take yoga like I did with my first. I think it really made a difference.

Hope you are all having good pregnancies!


----------



## joli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi all,
I'm not pregnant yet but we are ttc. I am a size 24 now and 5'7''. When I was preggers with ds who is now 2.5 I was about 40lbs lighter then I am now. I have been trying to lose weight but it's so hard.







I am pretty active with my toodler so hopefully I won't have any problems ttc. With my ds I only had 1 doctor out of 4 tell me to not gain more than 15lbs. I gained 26lbs.







but had no problems at all. Vaginal birth at 41 weeks and my son weighed just over 8lbs. The one thing all the docs said was that I was measuring big.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~gilli~*
I'm Gillian, Momma to Elijah 4 and Ava 2. I am 29 weeks pregnant with baby #3.

I am giving birth with a midwife at a birthing center, and he has never said _anything_ about my weight. When I got pregnant with this baby I was 250. (did I just type that lol!) at 29 weeks I am only 258










Gillian,

Ok, I"ve just gotta ask. Was it a typo, or do you really have a male midwife?? I didn't even know men could be midwifes, so I had to ask.







Sara


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

theres a thread in the midwife forum about male midwives........theres quite a few out there


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romans_mum*
theres a thread in the midwife forum about male midwives........theres quite a few out there









Wow! Learn something new everyday, huh!?!







: Sara


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if I belong here or not, so let me know what the cutoff is ...

I came into this pregnancy at about a size 16, about 20 pounds over what my doctor thought I should weigh. Most of that was gained in my last semester of grad school, when my diet was completely shot to hell and I never exercised. I didn't gain ANYTHING for my first 20 weeks, which has led a weird shift in size for me, down to a size 12, but with my increasingly pregnant belly. My MWs were laid back about it, basically saying I had it to spare. I've started to gain now, and they aren't giving me any crap about declining the GD test.

Mainly I am trying very hard not to think about my weight at all for the rest of this pregnancy. It's hard when they expect us to weigh ourselves, though. Does anybody else's MW do this?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i think you belong here







welcome

I lost 15lbs in the first 5mths of my pregnancy before i had a gain, don't feel bad. I ended up coming out of the pregnancy wearing my prepregnancy jeans that i couldnt even fit before i got pregnant. and 9mths and 10 extra lbs later....... they still look mighty fine on me if i do say so myself









don't stress about your weight, you will gain what you need to gain for this particular child, just eat when your hungry, and don't limit yourself


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi!

I belong here too. My last pg I started at about 280, yeah. I didn't gain much at all to the point that my ob was concerned that I wasn't gaining. But she had made me do a gtt at 13 wks so I was on a diet the whole pg. After I had dd, I weighed 20 lbs less than before I got pg.

This time I started at 247. I didn't want to gain too much but I'm almost 38 wks and I've gained about 30lbs. Dr still has not said anything about what I've gained. I eat mostly vegetarian, but lately I'll admit to eating dairy which I had cut out. I'm healthier than I was last time and much more laid back because I've been doing things my way (refused gtt, just monitor my sugar, for example). I'll go back to a more strict vegetarian/vegan way of eating after baby is born, but I've really enjoyed being a normal pg woman instead of a walking science project like I felt like I was being treated like last time.

To the momma who is already getting flack, consider switching providers if you can. Do you really want to be treated like this for months? Do you want to be obsessed with everything you eat? Life is too short. Yes, be mindful of what you eat and make healthy choices, but don't let it ruin your pg, kwim?


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Wow this thread really took off! Awesome! I still have to read through everything but Sara I wanted to touch on your situation RE weight and your OB. That is a SUPER sore subject for me and big a reason that I switched OB's with this new pregnancy. My old one gave me such a hard time about my weight and granted I gained alot, but I was so ashamed and was made to feel that if I didn't lose it before another pregnancy then it would be big trouble. Like my stomach would explode or something. That if my stomach muscles weren't in shape then I woudn't be able to carry a new pregnancy.
No way I would have gone there newly pregnant and weighing what I did when I last gave birth!
I can't believe you were given a hard time about 2 1/2 lbs! I think this is practically epidemic and not just with us plus size mammas. My SIL gave birth about 4 months ago. She is in thin, in excellent shape and maintained her fitness throughout her pregnancy and only gained approx. 30 lbs the whole time, however she was berated by her OB for gaining it a little too fast! She was mortified each time she got weighed and got a "talking to" about it and this fueled her already neurotic ideas about her self image. She was the kind of pregnant woman I envy (the way she looked). Still thin but with a beautifully round tummy. But she did not get to enjoy this because of the way she was made to feel. I was so furious that I almost marched over there myself but I didn't want to humiliate her. And it's just not her. I have heard this story countless times. I know it's great to keep a healthy weight during pregnancy and that doctors get concerned about gaining to much but C'MON! Why has it gotten so ridiculously out of control!?








I weigh 293 and when I was interviewing my new midwife it was the first topic I broached with her.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i heard on the news that the "guidelines" of weight gain are to HIGH and they want to lower them!!! its pathetic.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Herausgeber you belong here if you want to sister!


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh, another little thing my midwife mentioned yesterday. She was trying to see if she could hear the baby's heartbeat with the fetascope instead of the doppler...she tried and tried but couldn't. She said she wasn't worried that it's just about the time that you can sometimes start hearing it with the fetacsope, and then she goes on to make a comment about having a little extra padding there that makes it a bit harder to hear things as early!!







:

I have actually considered not having this midwife(specifically because of her seemingly obsession about my nutrition), but I want a home birth, & I really have no money for a home birth. She's the only midwife I know that was willing to take my Medica insurance and my Medical Assistance and whatever they will pay, is what she'll take for her whole fees, so I don't have to fork anything out of pocket...so either I go with her and can have a home birth, or I go unassisted again. I went unassisted last pregnancy/birth and I was really liking the idea of someone else being there to help if something came up. But I just don't know.

I guess we'll see what time brings. Thanks for the support mamas!! Sara


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2 in August*
To the momma who is already getting flack, consider switching providers if you can. Do you really want to be treated like this for months? Do you want to be obsessed with everything you eat? Life is too short. Yes, be mindful of what you eat and make healthy choices, but don't let it ruin your pg, kwim?

Jen,

You make valid points in your posting!! I totally agree I don't want to be obsessed with everything I eat, and I"m not going to let it ruin my pregnancy. I eat what I feel like eating and eat how much I'm hungry for. I guess I figure I'm happy with how things are going...if she doesn't, that's her problem!!









Sara


----------



## bohemama (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for starting this thread Sarah









I'm Sarah, 27, mama to 5 y/o Emilee and 33 weeks pregnant with baby number 2. I have also been a surrogate twice and carried twins both times.

I wasn't really overweight when I got pregnant with Emilee (about 160) and I gained 20lb with her and lost it right away. With the first set of twins I gained 40lb and I lost about 30 of that. When I got pregnant with the second set of twins I was about 180. With the second set I gained 10lb but somehow ended up weighing 190 even after they were born. So far with this baby I've gained 10lb and it looks like I'm holding steady there.

I've never had an ob or mw say anything about my weight with any of my pregnancies. I did have the mom of the first set of twins expecting me to gain 60lb, but she wanted me to do it on a low/no fat diet







:







yeah right!!!

I agree that pregnancy is not the time to be dieting or trying not to gain any weight! It's ridiculous that care providers expect us to gain practically nothing because we are bigger. Um....we are growing a baby!!!! As long as I'm eating healthy (for the most part, what can I say Taco Bell just calls to me when preggo) I really don't pay attention to what I'm gaining. I know my body knows what it's supposed to do. If I'm supposed to gain 50lb to grow my baby then that's what I'm going to gain kwim?

Anyway, I'm so glad to join this group of lovely women! Thanks again, Sara, for starting this thread


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Can't talk right now (need sleep!) but I'll be back later for more!


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm not pg anymore, but always felt too shy to show pics of my pg belly. After seeing all your gorgeous pg bodies, I felt inspired and decided to post some of me. I was a size 12/14 before pg and am now a 16.

18 weeks
20 weeks
24 weeks
32 weeks


----------



## joli (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany*
Oh, another little thing my midwife mentioned yesterday. She was trying to see if she could hear the baby's heartbeat with the fetascope instead of the doppler...she tried and tried but couldn't. She said she wasn't worried that it's just about the time that you can sometimes start hearing it with the fetacsope, and then she goes on to make a comment about having a little extra padding there that makes it a bit harder to hear things as early!!







:


I had a similar experience when I was preg with my ds. And the doctor just kept pressing and pressing and finally she found it. Meanwhile I had a bruse on my tummy for like a week.







:


----------



## cornflower_3 (Jan 15, 2006)

*


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Holy crap, Rachel, where'd you find that ob?!?! And does he have a like-minded ob-friend in Savannah?


----------



## cornflower_3 (Jan 15, 2006)

*


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cornflower_3*
Mamanurse, you are gorgeous! I need to figure out how to post pictures.











As far as posting pics, it took me awhile to figure it out. I have a yahoo address and I went to yahoo.com and clicked on the photos link. Somehow I managed to put photos onto it from my desktop. I had downloaded photos onto my computer and then put them onto Yahoo, sort of like making an attachment in an email. I think you can use Shutterfly, Yahoo, and I think even Kodak has a site. I think they're also all free.


----------



## Herausgeber (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't see how they can expect women not to gain any weight during pregnancy, no matter how overweight we are to start with. After all, a big chunk of what we gain is *fluid.* It's not like my hips just magically turn into water.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

photobucket.com is a free photo hosting site, i love it


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

My OB only mentioned my weight the month I gained 12 pounds. That was the month I had to stop swimming my normal workout.







She said she was concerned about fluid retention and raising my blood pressure, but that she wouldn't worry unless it happened the next month.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Romans Mum that's outrageous that they are going to lower the suggested weight gain! So this will get worse. I just don't get it. ITA with Cornflower that we shoud lay down the law. That should be the case with any scenario though. If only I could have taken my own advice with my first child's birth!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Sorry to be so


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi, I'm not pg now but I was lurking here and saw someone suggested it might be helpful for plus size mamas who have been pg to post.

So,









My daughter is 2.5. When I got pg with her I weighed 266lbs. I was 271lbs when I gave birth. I initially lost 25 lbs due to morning sickness and Metformin - I have PCOS. Then I gained 30 with the pregnancy.

I had a great, easy pregnancy and no complications, and a looooong but natural, drug free birth. She was born 8lbs3oz, wide awake and super healthy, at 42 weeks gestation.

Good luck with your pregnancies and births, plus size mamas!!


----------



## cornflower_3 (Jan 15, 2006)

*


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i agree, definatly dont be sorry, if we dont take a stand for our rights in pregnancy, noone will.

heres a site you girls might like http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/

I advise the currently pregnant mamas to give a copy of this to their mw or OB's http://tinyurl.com/hwwl7


----------



## subtlycrunchy (Jul 29, 2006)

So glad this thread started! Thanks, too for all the belly pics on the other thread.

I am due at the end of September with babe #2. I weigh about 250 -- about 30 pounds less than I did when pregnant with my dd in 2002. I feel very strongly that we plus-size women have been routinely denied accurate/unbiased information about weight gain, nutrition, and birthing options that might help some of us have healthier, more satisfying pregnancy and childbirth experiences. It seems like too many times the people who are there to help and support us bring too much of their own baggage with them.

As far as the weight gain guidelines go, the Institure of Medicine calls for overweight women to gain between 15 and 25 pounds (higher when pregnant with twins). The reasoning behind this is that studies show healthy/normal birth weight is achieved most often when when plus-size women gain within these levels. I know some plus-size women unintentionally lose weight during pregnancy (especially if following the gd diet), but I am wondering what evidence these providers are giving for why the lower recommendation? I'd love to see some studies!

I'll save all my fears about upcoming childbirth for another post. After an induced labor with dd, I am really hoping to go into labor on my own and birth intervention-free.

-- Jacqueline


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *subtlycrunchy*
I'll save all my fears about upcoming childbirth for another post. After an induced labor with dd, I am really hoping to go into labor on my own and birth intervention-free.

-- Jacqueline

I am sooo right there right now. My dd was born at 35wks. My water broke, I had pih so I went to the hosp right away. I ended up with all sorts of scary stuff happening. Now I'm about 37 1/2 wks and my dr wants to talk about inducing me at our appt Tues. My bp is starting to get a little higher and my protein has been high for about 6 wks, so I see her point and I don't want to mess with pre-e bc I know it is super serious. I'm just scared of being induced again. I was really planning a natural, calm birth, laboring mostly at home, etc. Now I'm not sure what to do.

That and I kind of went off on the WIC lady (nutritionist) the other day. She was overweight too and tried to tell me that I really should weigh 30 lbs less than I did when I got pg. I asked her if she really thought it was realistic or healthy to tell any mom that they should loose 30 lbs during pg. Sheesh! Interesting how she changed the subject and didn't answer my question. Ok, stepping off my soapbox now...lol


----------



## crazycandigirl (Mar 13, 2006)

: Im due March 20th 2007. No time to post right now but very happy to find this thread!


----------



## sandy'smama (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello everyone, may I join you?
My name is Ania, I am 26wks pregnant with babe no2, 5'6" and currently weigh 204lb, I have no idea what I was before as I never bothered to lose anything after baby no1 (we planned no2 as soon as possible after no1 so I reconed there was not much point).
I live in Scotland and we are lucky enough here to be weighed only once at the begining (usually about 15wks) and then nobody cares as long as the belly measurements are fine. I was told my BMI by the registering mw and that was all she had to say about my weight. My MIL on the other hand seems only interested in my weight gain and keeps telling me I should only gain as much as baby weighs, and that I should loose all the extra weight before getting pg and other such little pearls of wisdom which really help my confidence a lot








I have registered for a home birth and I am considered low risk.
Love this thread it is nice to meet you all.
Ania


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

RomansMum, I was going to post that link and you beat me to it!







I love it!!!!

You know I just saw something in a magazine... I cannot remember which one it was... but it basically said overweight women should only gain 5lbs during their pregnancy. Now look, that is just nuts!!!! I think if you're blessed in the sense that you eat right and don't gain weight (which is kind of like losing weight during pregnancy) and everything is healthy.. that is great! But if not.. you're pregnant!

That said, I'm 20wks pregnant and I've gained 11lbs and I am kind of freaking out about it. LOL! Size 20 pre-pregnancy. What the heck is up with the utter dearth of cute/sexy plus-size pregnancy clothes? Why doesn't Torrid make maternity clothes darnit? Right now I'm wearing normal clothes, just a size bigger than usual... I'm not really showing except my waist has disappeared.

Ok, enough babbling... off I go to try to continue eating when I'm hungry and not spazzing about it. My midwife, btw, is totally laid back... I think she looks more at the overall picture vs. that one thing. A thin woman can have a very unhealthy pregnancy... I hope to be a bigger person who has a healthy one in spite of it! Weight is just one tiny piece of the big puzzle, IMO.








s to all the Mama's here


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

but it basically said overweight women should only gain 5lbs during their pregnancy
thats not even the weight of the placenta, fluid and added breast weight!!! Let alone a healthy sized newborn baby.


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels*
Why doesn't Torrid make maternity clothes darnit?









: I was thinking EXACTLY this very same thing today!! I *just* bought in the last 2-3 months the most adorable dresses from there and now not only won't I be able to wear them for another year, I can't get anything even remotely as cute in maternity clothing.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

on the clothes point, jc penny had a nice plus size maternity collection









I mostly used empire waisted tops a size bigger than normal, same with pants and dresses.


----------



## subtlycrunchy (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2 in August*
I am sooo right there right now. My dd was born at 35wks. My water broke, I had pih so I went to the hosp right away. I ended up with all sorts of scary stuff happening. Now I'm about 37 1/2 wks and my dr wants to talk about inducing me at our appt Tues. My bp is starting to get a little higher and my protein has been high for about 6 wks, so I see her point and I don't want to mess with pre-e bc I know it is super serious. I'm just scared of being induced again. I was really planning a natural, calm birth, laboring mostly at home, etc. Now I'm not sure what to do.

Yup, we're in the same boat. I have had gd with both pregnancies and have had to take insulin at bedtime. I control daytime sugars with diet/exercise. With dd I went a week past my due date, had an u/s which showed amniotic fluid levels had dropped, and was promptly induced. Labor was brief and intense -- 6 hours from start to finish! My dd was perfectly healthy, but I so wanted to go into labor on my own!!!!!

So, now with babe #2, I am trying to stay positive. I have an u/s next week to check growth. I am hoping that history does not repeat itself and my amniotic fluid levels are fine (and growth is on track -- another potential reason to induce). I want to know what it feels like to go into labor without an IV drip of pitocin stuck in my arm!

-- Jacqueline


----------



## subtlycrunchy (Jul 29, 2006)

Fashion Bug sells plus-size maternity clothes. Also, some Sears stores sell plus-sizes.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

OOH that reminds me.......lane bryant catalog (www.lanebryantcatalog.com) has a maternity dept and sell nursing bras.

i can personally vouch for the wonderful comfort of their capris!!! (and admitingly, i wore them again this summer







)


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

That link posted earlier (by Romans Mum I think?) has links to online stores with plus size maternity clothes. There are more than I remember w/ my last pregnancy, where I think I bought everything from Motherhood (which is decent but a girl needs a little selection).

I'm nervous about birth too. I had an "emergency" C section last time. Emergency because after they CRANKED up the pitocin, my babies heart rate dropped. They induced me because my fluid was "low" but not low enough that it didn't take then 12 hours and like 15 people examining me to decide if it was low enough to induce, while we were stuck in the triage room with no food. And the unprofessional behavior in the OR still makes me so angry. It's like I wasn't even there. They were actually fighting and one was pissed because it was unplanned and she had a date afterwards and her hair was now a mess!!







: And there was no plus size gowns so the thing was half on me. I kept asking and finally got one, the next day!
I half blame myself for being too ignorant to stick up for us. I shouldn't harbor so much resentment. I have taken steps to keep all this from happening again by getting a (size friendly) midwife and changing hospitals. But I know it's normal to grieve c section births, espcially one that went as badly as mine did. I know it's possible that I will end up with another CS but it sure will be on MY terms if I do!
I'd love a home birth but unfortunately I'm not that confident that I can go w/out something for the pain. I know that belief and attitude have a lot to do with that too and I'm working on it. I'm happy with the hospital I chose and also the midwife so







:


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

as soon as it was possible, i got into my own nightgowns. The NEVER found me a plus size gown, so I said screw em. If i have to have another hospital birth, im wearing my own clothes, regardless of what they say.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Good idea RM!







I think I'll do the same.


----------



## julieanne (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok, I'm finally through catching up with this thread and ready to join in. My partner and I had had some trouble conceiving which seemed to be mostly timing related, but it led to me taking metformin for a few months before continuing to try. I managed to lose 15 pounds before getting pregnant, partly because the metformin made me feel terrible. I've lost another 18 pounds during the first 12 weeks of pregnancy (still taking the metformin), but I'm still about size 18/20 at 5'9" I feel like my doctor and midwife have been pretty respectful about discussing weight issues, for which I am incredibly grateful.

I'm really hoping to have a homebirth, but I'll probably have to continue prenatal care with my OB due to the combination of lay-midwifery being illegal here, and the need for a second parent adoption, during which who knows what will be examined!

I noticed a few of you refused or intend to refuse the GTT, which I would like to do as well. I'm extremely nervous that the thus far respectful attitude will change dramatically when I start refusing tests left and right. It's been like pulling teeth to just get the CNM to tell us what tests are coming up at each appointment and what they are for. They seem to be really into the idea that a mother-to-be need not be concerned with what is being done to her body. Gag.

It's great to meet all of you and I hope everyone has a blissful pregnancy and birth!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

welcome! I'm not sure of the logistics you will have to battle to turn down the GD test since your on metformin. But as far as the tests.........refuse to do anything until you are told at the start of every appt what they are doing, what they want to test for, what those tests look for, whats the risk of the test, is there a high false positive rate?......you can even call and ask that, and if they wont tell you, tell them you refuse to go in until you find out. Its your body, your medical care, you should be fully informed of what is going to happen.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone! I've been meaning to catch up on this thread, but haven't had a lot of time!







My name is Meghann and I am 21 weeks pregnant with #2! I have an almost-2-year old daughter also.

With my last pregnancy I gained 22 lbs all together, started out at 235. This pregnancy I started at a few pounds more than that and have yet to gain anything. Actually, at my last appointment my midwife said she would like to see me gain at least a pound or two by the next appointment. One thing I can say that is good, my midwives NEVER bug me about weight!









I'm interested in declining the GD test also. I didn't have it last time, I don't have any signs of having it this time and the test makes me feel like CRAP!







: I'm curious what others experiences are in declining, any tips?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

if you dont want the drink, but are still interested in doing it......there are other types out there, a fasting blood draw, eating a normal breakfast (usually with pancakes or something), the jellybean test.

the plus size pregnancy link i posted has some info on GD test alterantives. You may be able to convince your MW to opt for one of those instead.

you can also just watch your urine for sugars in it every visit, and if they are ultra nosey and want to know, you could do a finger prick test every visit to.


----------



## subtlycrunchy (Jul 29, 2006)

About the GD test. It seems like if you read up on it and simply tell your provider that you do not have any of the more common risk charateristics (no one else in family has Type II, no previous history of GD, etc.) they should respect your decision -- or be willing to discuss alternative detection methods. Urine is checked for sugar at prenatal visits (this was how GD was checked for way back when). If you are spilling sugar then it would make sense you go for further testing.

My father has Type II diabetes and I had a fasting blood sugar done once before I got pregnant and it was on the higher end of normal, so I was okay with the test during preg #1. This time, the practice gave me a glucometer and I took a week's worth of morning blood sugars and a few after meals. Yup, had GD again. I like this detection method better than the 1 hour and 3 hour ordeals! If you are opposed to the glucose test because of all the needles and all that sugar, maybe this could be an alternative that would work?

PS -- Could someone please tell me how to add a signature? I feel naked!









Jacqueline


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

go to your user control panel, and edit signature.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey everyone, jumping in here! Wanted to ask a question!

When does your MW/OB check for fundal height? When did they start? I'm wondering because mine hasn't checked yet, and I'm wondering if it's because of the extra padding there, or if it's too early (I'm 20 weeks). I hate having my stomach exposed anyway, so I don't mind that it hasn't been checked!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

ummm i remember my OB checking from about 16 weeks onwards.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

My mw didn't start checking until a little later, maybe after 20 or 24 weeks? I have an appointment next week, I'll let you know if they do!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiamama*
My mw didn't start checking until a little later, maybe after 20 or 24 weeks? I have an appointment next week, I'll let you know if they do!

yeah, i think thats better.........i think its more that my OB was into being nosey, at 12wks when i went for my first appt, he tryed to hear the hb with the doppler.


----------



## Teakafrog (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi all!







Jumping in! I was size 22 before pg, and the worst problem I've had is finding plus maternity clothes! NONE of the stores carry them. I've found some online, and gotten some on ebay. My munchkin is due in Jan, can't wait!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

Teakafrog-JCPenney has some plus size, as well as Fashion Bug. Both places you can order online.
someone also mentioned I think its something like lanebryantcatalog.com but I havent looked there.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

I'm a size 14 pre-preg. I have a picture posted on my blog. The URL is in my signature.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Check this link for a list of places that sell plus size maternity clothes. There's other good info there too.
http://tinyurl.com/7zsbc


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany*
I have a little gripe. I started my pregnant about 180 pounds. I'm planning a homebirth with a midwife. At the first appointment, she mentioned how important diet/exercise is for a healthy pregnancy and basically said if I don't gain any weight for the pregnancy that is just fine since I'm starting out quite a bit more than I need to be at. Ok, yeah, like I didn't know I was overweight.







:

My OB with my first said that. That normally they want mothers to gain about 25 lbs, but that I didn't need to gain any weight. I took that to mean that I didn't need to try, but I still ended up gaining right around 25 lbs.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

About plus size mat. clothes, I got some cool adjustable waist jeans at Fashion Bug this spring. I'm pretty big right now and nowhere near outgrowing them. I also have a pair of their regular jean shorts (the stretchy kind) that are a size or so big (leftover 'fat' clothes, lol) that I've been wearing in this heat. As for shirts, I've been making due with ones left over from before I lost weight.

I refused the gtt. I have a glucose monitor already and I basically told my dr that we both knew that if I gave my body such an overload of sugar we knew I'd fail. So what was the point. She let me get away with it as long as I monitor my sugar. I then report to her at each appt. Lowest/highest fasting and avg for post meals. So much better than doing the tests.

Actually, I refused pretty much every test except the ultrasound (I didn't do the quad test, so this was our chance to look for physical problems) & GBS this time. My dr hasn't been thrilled, but she's understood my reasoning and let me get away with it. So I guess, research each test, ask lots of questions, don't say yes unless you really want the test.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

With DS my midwife and OB started measuring at 20 weeks.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

I usually wear a size 20-22 before pregnancy and I have gotten a few cute things from Old Navy in their XXL size. Comfy shirts and stuff. I also buy some of my stuff from Motherhood. I never had good luck with JC Penney pants, but their shirts were nice.

I just had a pair of jeans modified into maternity jeans by www.bellyjeans.com....Cheryl is sweet to work with and they are SUPER comfy!


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

My highest weight non-pregnant was 260. So I joined a workout place and got my weight down to 215 (April 2004). I was so happy! Felt great. Then I moved to Alaska and met my current husband. I gained about 11 pounds _before_ getting pregnant with my first daughter.
I weighed 226 pounds when I got pregnant with her. Before I delivered Abigail, May 2005, my weight was around 249, so I think I gained only 23 pounds. I quit working after I had her and quit exercising, but my weight dropped to 220 pounds.
After 2 months, it was back up to around 230 (and my period started) even though I was breastfeeding. When she was just 5 months old, I got pregnant again and at that time I weighed around 240!
I am now 38 weeks and weigh 260 pounds, so with this pregnancy I have gained 20 pounds so far. It's a bit depressing to think I am back where I started, but at least this time I'm also pregnant, so I know it's not all me.
I was really good exercising and eating healthy all through my first pregnancy. This time, not so good. I hardly exercise and I can feel it. Even though my weight isn't that far off, I feel softer... especially my legs, butt and back.

Even though I thoroughly enjoyed being pregnant the first time (had her when I was 31), this time I can't wait to not be pregnant and have my body back to normal, to feel like I can move again.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

I forgot to say, I was wearing a 16/18 at my lowest weight, pre-pregnancy, and after having Abigail I was in 18/20. But now I'm wearing 22 and the worst part was going from size 10 underwear to now wearing size 12!


----------



## subtlycrunchy (Jul 29, 2006)

As far as maternity clothes, don't forget Ebay. I actually found some pretty nice stuff in barely used condition.

Off topic -- I can't sleep tonight. It is 3:30 AM here and I am wide awake. It has been so hot! The a/c makes me sick







: and the fan is just not enough.







: Plus, I am really hungry!!!!!









-- Jacqueline


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Does anyone know how I can add a phototo my profile?


----------



## subtlycrunchy (Jul 29, 2006)

My weight has been all over the map, too. I lost about 30 pounds before this pregnancy as part of diet/lifestyle changes -- getting rid of trans fats, high fructose corn syrup, eating organic, going to aerobics 2x / week... It took 2 years to lose this much, but I am confident that losing the weight so gradually means it is gone for good! Right now I feel strong and healthy and that is the most important thing!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I get a weekly e mail from the maternity center at the hospital and look what came today.

_Research Briefs from The Parent Review

Obesity affects pregnancy more than asthma.
A recent study of asthmatic women found that those who were also obese were more likely to suffer pregnancy complications. The study included information on both asthmatic and non-asthmatic women, and a percentage of both populations was obese. Obese women, whether asthmatic or not, were more likely to experience complications such as preeclampsia, cesarean birth, or gestational diabetes and to suffer more serious asthma attacks."_
Source: Obstetrics & Gynecology 108 (2006): 77-82.

Not sure what to say about that one!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

thats just fine and dandy, i have asthma (mild) and im plus size, now i'm going to be bugged about the gd test even more. I had no problems with my asthma during my pregnancy btw......idiot obs.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I have a question. How come everyone is up in arms over that test. Is is because of the sugar overload of that drink? That's what you meant by gd test right?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i dont like it because it has horrible side effects and a high rate of false positives, making you go in to have a 3hr high side effect drink test.

plus, overloading your pregnant body with that amount of sugar when your someone who hardly eats a big amount of sweet stuff or drinks soda......can't be good for you.

plus, its my belief that GD is a conspiracy......noones done real investigate into what is a normal PREGNANT blood sugar, they just go by the current non pregnant levels, and those seem to get lowered all the time (dh has diabetes, i know from experience). not to mention, alot of thin women get it just as much as us plus size women, but we are the ones picked on and made to do 2 tests in our pregnancys most the time, one in the first trimester, and one in the third.

slightly OT but in the vaccine forum, they are discussing an article someone found on forbes.....about an obesity vaccine!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Thanks and wow! Do you have any links of interest about that by any chance?
And OMG about the obesity vaccine!
Where do I sign?!
j/k








:


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

this has alot of info on it http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/gd/gd_index.html

when I was researching before i declined my second GD test (which i wanted to do because i had such bad side effects in the first trimester test, nd the drs tryed to tell me it was just morning sickness, yet i hadn't had morning sickness the whole pregnancy) I googled gestational diabetes, and found a whole pile of info for and against it.

btw, dont think im getting on anyone here who has had GD.......I'm personally just a conspiricy theriosist







hence why i'm also against vax's.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

RM I feel you are rapidly becoming our resident knowledge base!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren*















RM I feel you are rapidly becoming our resident knowledge base!

thanks, but I really just distrust drs, so i liked to research things......I knew alot about homebirthing and doulas way before I got pregnant......unfortunatly it did me no good being that i had a hospital induced birth. But i did have 2 doulas and used my breathing until i nearly had a UR. Then i just screamed an tryed to keep myself off the bed (i dont know if that was insictual or not).....those things arnt fun btw.....it felt like someone was trying to rip their way out of my stomach, kinda like that scene in alien.

The only thing i regret not researching before ds was born, was vaccines and other birth interventions like vit k and the eye goop. I just blindly followed the masses.

I haven't always been this way though, i even still feel like a learner, because I'm still finding out things I never knew......Its a wild and crazy ride.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Well aren't we all are still learning at different stages? My distrust of doctors is newer and I wasn't aware of all of that GD stuff. I am enjoying reading the info from the links you posted though. A real eye opener! I too will turn down the test now.
I think the danger in all of this birthing stuff and just life in general is not asking questions. I think I posted earlier about my birth fiasco. I partially blame myself for not doing my homework ahead of time and not asking questions. If only I had found MDC in time!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i was guilty of it to, i worried about testing etc, but never asked what i would be induced with......and came to find out (in pathways) after ds was born and i had a near UR that the drug they used, wasnt FDA cleared for induction use, FOR the reason that it causes UR's. But I didn't know, now I know better.

My ultimate line of thought during my pregnancy and now, is I got here without my mother having that stuff, she got here without that, and thousands of years ago Jesus survivied without it. If its going to happen, it will happen anyway, thats just G-D's way. But I would rather trust him since he made humans, than a dr and their "research".


----------



## CarmenJ (Jul 22, 2006)

I just did the GTT today. If it comes back positive and my OB tries to send me for a 3 or 5 hour challenge, I will say, look, let's pretend I really have it and I'll go on that diet and we can all be happy. Won't find out the results til Aug. 12, though. That's also the appointment at which I get to tell my OB that I'm refusing the RhoGAM shot. Yippee.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romans_mum*

My ultimate line of thought during my pregnancy and now, is I got here without my mother having that stuff, she got here without that, and thousands of years ago Jesus survivied without it. If its going to happen, it will happen anyway, thats just G-D's way. But I would rather trust him since he made humans, than a dr and their "research".

Amen to that Mama!!







Sara


----------



## Tori Gollihugh (Jun 16, 2005)

A mama mentioned fear of trying homebirth because of emergency C-section, lots of recent mention of learning and research, and I also think that every pregnant woman should read this book: Childbirth Without Fear by Grantly Dick-Reed. I'm only about 1/4 of the way through so far, but it is AWESOME and so helpful. For instance, I now understand WHY my labor took so long once I left my home and went to the hospital with labor #1. I'm so happy to learn all that I am from this book about fear and it's effects on the laboring mama... so much more than that, but anyway.....

If there are any mamas who want to share book suggestions or want more suggestions, I'm totally interested. I know I've done more research since becomming pregnant the first time (a little over 3 years ago now) than I did during ALL the time I was in college!!!!!

I totally fit in this group! Before I got preggie I was somewhere around 255 or more. I actually FINALLY got to the place that I wanted to put forth the effort to lose weight and regain my confidence (not by being THIN, exactly, but by having more energy and feeling good about mySELF - all those wonderful hormones released through exercise and all). Well, I lost about 10 pounds before I was preggie and another 5 before I knew I was preggie. So, I was at 236 when I got my BFP.

Well, I've been 240 from somewhere at the end of my 1st trimester until now (almost 33 weeks). My midwife this time around seems totally cool with my lack of weight gain, but last time my midwife seemed worried every time I was weighed. I started at 206 last time and only gained 7 pounds (all in the last 4 weeks). Anyway... I think those who think you NEED to gain weight are as wrong as those who think you should NOT gain weight. It's totally individual!! Some women's bodies will hold on to everything is started with and not give enough to the baby, so they need to gain weight and others will give of itself as well as anything taken in before storing more! (Just based on observation.)

I'm happy to find this lovely group and look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

I will admit that I'm afraid I won't find a hb midwife who'll take me because of my weight. They are VERY hard to find in my part of the state regardless ... I'm just so concerned that they'll risk me out, even though my last pregnancy was textbook ... no gd, no high bp, nothing.


----------



## mooliette (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi ladies, joining the conversation. I was 180 at the beginning of pregnancy, I had a severe bout with morning sickness and lost 12 lbs in 4 weeks. I'm off the puking all day train and have gained 6 lbs in the past 5 weeks.

My only concern with this pregnancy was my weight, my midwife said not to worry. The most important thing is growing my beautiful baby. I've had two very non-eventful pregnancies, with 6 and 8 hour labors. I gained 50lbs with my 1st and 40lbs with my 2nd, I can't help but be self-concious about my weight. I've battled weight issues my whole life.

I'm really glad to have found this support thread, I have a feeling I may be needing it in the weeks to come


----------



## monkeybum (Jan 1, 2005)

Re: the GD Test comment - that was exactly the approach I took with DS #1 - just hating tests in general, I asked my midwife, "ok, so what if I test positive for GD?" She said, "you have to change your diet", so I said, "Ok, let's assume I have it, I'll skip the test and change my diet - can't hurt?". She agreed. But you have to actually follow a healthy diet or you could still be at risk of complications from GD.

Much easier though.

Kathy.


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey! Any plus-sized baby-wearin' moms? I'd like to wear the new babe more than I did Fiona (although I wore her a lot more than the norm LOL). I was soooo overwhelmed with all the choices with her. My mom made me a ring sling, which I didn't care for, and I picked up a Baby Bjorn at a consignment sale, which I loved. I'd love to hear from mamas who wore/wear their babies a lot. What fit you best, was most comfortable, what fit your baby at different stages ....?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i hated my pouch amd ring sling.......the one shoulder strap baby front packs were uncomfortable. The new native XL was to big, they seem to be very generous sizing.

I think i might like a mei tai or something similar. I'll have to wait till the next baby to figure it out though, ds hates slings etc.


----------



## Tori Gollihugh (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom*
Any plus-sized baby-wearin' moms? What fit you best, was most comfortable, what fit your baby at different stages ....?

I wore my DD practically all the time once she was a couple weeks old. I couldn't get much of anything done otherwise and didn't want to do the cry it out thing! Anyway... I only had a over the shoulder baby holder (like a new native, but it fit much higher) and a snuggli. I couldn't stand the snuggli because of the fabric between DD and me. We didn't have money for me to try any other options, so I used that ALL the time until she was 6 months old and her weight started causing my hips problems. The hip issue was problematic for me because of the uneven weight dispursal.

For this baby I have the old sling I used with DD AND a MobyD, which I'm certain will work marvelously because it's a sling with the even weight distributing quality of a snuggli! I've even used it with DD (now 25-27 pounds) and my hips don't totally give out the way they did when she was barely 15-17 pounds!!! Moby is just as good... MobyD just looked prettier to me and we had the money from tax returns, so I went for it.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I have a custom made Kozy carrier which is wonderful. I didn't use it nearly enough with my son though because he is a BIG boy and on top of my own weight, it just became too much to lug around. Plus it seemed that his legs were spread too far apart, from my girth KWIM? I hope to get more use out of it w/ the new babe though. I do highly recommend kozy carrier.
http://www.kozycarrier.homestead.com/


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom*
Hey! Any plus-sized baby-wearin' moms? I'd like to wear the new babe more than I did Fiona (although I wore her a lot more than the norm LOL). I was soooo overwhelmed with all the choices with her. My mom made me a ring sling, which I didn't care for, and I picked up a Baby Bjorn at a consignment sale, which I loved. I'd love to hear from mamas who wore/wear their babies a lot. What fit you best, was most comfortable, what fit your baby at different stages ....?

I bought a ring sling and didn't feel it was safe for baby. I also didn't like how restrained I felt wearing it. The one side wraps your shoulder, making it impossible to lift your arm up above your shoulder, and the other arm you must hold onto baby, protect her from being banged into hallway walls, people, etc. If I bent over in it, I had to hold on so she wouldn't flip out of it. If I'm using both arms, almost all the time, what's the point of having a sling? Also, it was sooo hot wearing I was sweating all the time she was in it. I went hiking with 6 week old Abigail in the ring sling, and since it's not centered, my lower left back ached for weeks after.

I've seen how the baby bjorn holds baby centered, how it had padded shoulders, and back support for you, and head support for baby. I'm just concerned the way it holds baby's crotch may not be the best since I've seen others that use a wider seat to allow baby's hips to be held in a more natural position.

I'd love to wear my new baby more than I did with Abigail, and be able to use the same carrier to carry my 14 month old daughter on my back. I have done a lot of research, but I have yet to find one that has all the features I want: comfort, security, mobility, infant-toddler use.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

When dd was small, I used a Hotsling for quite a while, probably until she was 7-8 months old. She was a little thing, so she didn't get too heavy until then. The hotsling was easy to use and comfortable for both of us. Kristen, the owner, was great about helping me find the right size, too!

Once she got older I started using a wrap and mei tei, which I both like.


----------



## vforba (Dec 27, 2005)

I am plus sized and wanted to share that I just had dd #3 my fourth child in march. I started out at 220 didn't gain any weight prior to the 20th week mark. I just ate a normal diet I DID not eat for two as I already had plenty for 2 on me. lol I did gain weight the last half I was 242 4days before delivery and lost 6lbs right before I delivered. I was 218 at 8wks post partum and was 209 at 4mo ckup and I hope to keep loosing. As we are exclusively breastfeeding still and I just need to make sure I don't eat more than I need for a day. When I was pregnant with ds I went up to 252lbs and that was not good. So I just hope that I can continue to loose while nursing
But I'd have to say that at 5'10.5" I don't look horrible but I still need to loos around another 50lbs to be at my ideal wt


----------



## Teakafrog (Dec 23, 2005)

Mei tais work best for us, as well as wraps. Kozys come with XL straps, as do a few others. Try a few and see. Check out www.thebabywearer.com for more info. There are a lot of us big mamas on there.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

so how is everyones pregnancy going? i need updates


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romans_mum*
so how is everyones pregnancy going? i need updates









I was 39 weeks pregnant on Monday. I had an exam and was only 40 % effaced and like 1/2 cm dilated. Baby's heartrate was 134, my blood pressure was 133/83 and my weight was 261.4 (I'm up 21.4 pounds this pregnancy). I feel huge, can hardly bend over to pick up daughter's toys (she is 14 months old). Since I'm going to have a VBAC, these last few days I've been feeling a little nervous about what will happen. I was kind of hoping to find my cervix more dilated this last checkup. The baby has been moving around quite a bit today, she wasn't so active yesterday. I have been taking RRL capsules and EPO for the past two weeks. Plus, I'm taking extra calcium, my claritin and singulair for asthma and allergies, and antibiotic (was prescribed the antibiotic because I was given herpes when I was raped at the age of 18, and even though I've never had an outbreak since then, I'm 32 years old now, they want me taking this to make sure I won't have an outbreak during delivery). I also found out I'm Group Beta Strep positive, even though I wasn't my last pregnancy, so I'll have to get a shot prior to delivery. I feel like a pharmacy at this point. I'll be glad when I won't be taking so much medication after this baby is born.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

I'm now 22 weeks pregnant, and today I'm feeling utterly exhausted! Last weekend we went to my parents for a visit (3 hour drive), then when we came back on Monday, we found out we were having unexpected visitors for two days. We were happy to see family, but I was already worn out. Then yesterday, dh went to work only to find out he was going to have to work until some god-awful hour (he ended up getting home around 5 am, after working 22 hours straight!), so I had dd all day by myself, no nap and trying to get work done! I can't sleep whend dh is gone, so I slept restlessly and now I really am exhausted! Sorry for the rant, it just hasn't been my week!







:

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow. At my last appointment (18 weeks) I hadn't gained any weight yet and was still 1 lb down from my pre-pregnancy weight. I suspect I have probably gained a little bit by now, but at least my home scale says only about a pound. December seems a LONG way off!!


----------



## Tori Gollihugh (Jun 16, 2005)

I hope you feel better about things soon Abi's Mom! Sounds like you were pretty stressed when you wrote earlier... sleep and/or rest with a book to keep my mind from running in circles helps me when I feel anxious. good luck and I hope your babe comes sooner than later, but only as soon as s/he is ready!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Oh Abi's mom it sounds like your having a rough go of it.








Those last few weeks can be something else! If it makes you feel any better, I am only 13 weeks and I feel like I did during the last few weeks of my last pregnancy because I weigh 295 or more now (which is what I weighed when I delivered last time!) It's already tough getting around and I look 9 months pg so I am embarrased to say I am only 13 weeks when asked. More importantly I am nervous about how I am going to get through this. If it's like this now, how will it be when I am nearing the end? YIKES!


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Meghann, I'm 22 wks today too







I just got back from a trip to Las Vegas, and that was the first time I really REALLY felt the baby move... she decided to do jumping jacks on my bladder right when they said "please remain seated" on the plane. Luckily I made it home before no liquids on the plane though!!!!!









MotherWren, I felt like I looked pregnant BEFORE I got pregnant, so now I dunno what I look like!







I keep thinking I just look fatter!!!! We should try to not worry so much about what we look like and think about how beautiful our insides are right now, but I know how hard it is.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you Tori and Motherwren for your sympathy. I was stressed, and still am a little. I try not to think about what might happen too much, because I know if I worry, I will be tense. I know it's better to be relaxed. I have been keeping myself busy around the house, taking care of bills, chasing after Abigail, and trying to take care of myself. I still take Abigial to baby class once a week which is a great diversion.

Before Abigail, I hadn't had much exposure to children. I had her when I was 31. I used to work until she was born. So I've had an adjustment going from working and no kids, to SAHM. I really don't know how I could work AND be a mom. I think people who do are quite amazing. But I also understand that when a person has to do something, they somehow find the energy because I've been in situations that when I look back at it I wonder how the heck did I do all that?


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

I think having kids is a big adjustment for ANYONE at ANY age!! Really though, I think we all go through those same feelings. Glad you are feeling better! Waiting at the end is the worst!









I swear I am gestating a Mexican Jumping bean here! This baby is SOOOO active.....way more than my dd was.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren*
Well aren't we all are still learning at different stages? My distrust of doctors is newer and I wasn't aware of all of that GD stuff. I am enjoying reading the info from the links you posted though. A real eye opener! I too will turn down the test now.
I think the danger in all of this birthing stuff and just life in general is not asking questions. I think I posted earlier about my birth fiasco. I partially blame myself for not doing my homework ahead of time and not asking questions. If only I had found MDC in time!

I had taken the short GD test, and they had me retake the long one since my numbers were wrong. That was around 20 weeks pregnant. They told me I had to retake the test after 35 weeks. I never did. I wasn't trying to make a point, I just didn't want to. I didn't realize it was something I could have just said no to.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Hello! I totally belong here. I just found out on Tuesday that I am pg with #3. DD1 was a completely un-necessary c-sec because I was totally ignorant about birth (I thought I was well read, just had read the wrong books). Thank goodness someone gave me a mothering mag on vbac right after the birth and it changed my life! DS2 was a hbac with a wonderful midwife in North Carolina. I actually was worried she wouldn't take me because of my weight but she never even mentioned it. I had a backup doc who recommended the GTT but I refused to take it. With DD1 I took the three hour test and failed. Had to test my blood sugar after every meal for the entire 9 months--it never went above normal!!! I absolutely hated testing it--maybe I'm a big baby but poking my finger took at least 10 minutes of convincing myself to do it everytime! The thing with the test is really how often do we injest that much sugar all at once? I mean, I rarely eat a lot of sugar and I don't do soda pop so I'm not really worried. This time around I am pretty nervous about the birth. I am living in Japan and my options are very limited as far as care is concerned. I've been told there are no midwives in my area who will take American women because of the language barrier. The doc everyone recommends is very un-natural. I have to go to the base doc for the first 20 weeks and I'm sure they will try to push all kinds of tests I am going to refuse--causing havoc in the office (I've already told them I am not interested in the triple marker screen to which I was told that I have to take it so they know if I have to be transported to another base for the actual birth--argh!!!). Now DH and I are talking about going UC, but who knows at this point!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romans_mum*
i heard on the news that the "guidelines" of weight gain are to HIGH and they want to lower them!!! its pathetic.

Right now I live in Japan and docs here really stress over weight gain. Japanese women are not to gain more than 15 lbs and most of this is supposed to happen during the last trimester. Japanese docs also worry a lot when they deliver stateside moms babies and will typically induce early because they often feel the baby is growing too large (8lbs is too big--funny both mine were over 8 lbs, DD was 8.4 and DS was 8.6).

Anyway, I am happy to be here on this thread. Thank you for starting it for all of us plus-sizers here!!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

thats awful! alot of asian women that would attend the adult program at my high school along with my mom (yes, me and mom were at the same high school at the same time) in new zealand, they would carry VERY large and they were soooo tiny. One lady, we thought she was ready to pop any second, and she was only 5mths.


----------



## oldmama44 (May 5, 2006)

I have always been Rubenesque, from pubery until now. I am 44 years old,
5'8" tall, and weigh 247 lbs. I weighed 232 when my baby was conceived, and
made it clear to my husband that my weight was not going to be an issue for me before or after the baby's birth. I am extremely strong physically, and before my baby was conceived, I was leg-pressing 500+lbs. and dead- lifting
80+lb. barbells, as well as doing 4+spin classes a week, and 7+step classes
a week, in addition to my own workout regime of pilates, yoga and water aerobics, so, it's not a big deal if i want to eat something that i want to.I can run circles around girls half my size and age, and that alone is enough for me. we, as women, have the right to exist as we are, as long as we are happy within ourselves, and don't listen to people who are, for one reason or another,are unreasonable.My motto is Fat Bottomed-Girls make the rockin'
world go 'round...get on your bikes and ride...!!!!!!!!







:







:







:


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oldmama44*
I have always been Rubenesque, from pubery until now. I am 44 years old,
5'8" tall, and weigh 247 lbs. I weighed 232 when my baby was conceived, and
made it clear to my husband that my weight was not going to be an issue for me before or after the baby's birth. I am extremely strong physically, and before my baby was conceived, I was leg-pressing 500+lbs. and dead- lifting
80+lb. barbells, as well as doing 4+spin classes a week, and 7+step classes
a week, in addition to my own workout regime of pilates, yoga and water aerobics, so, it's not a big deal if i want to eat something that i want to.I can run circles around girls half my size and age, and that alone is enough for me. we, as women, have the right to exist as we are, as long as we are happy within ourselves, and don't listen to people who are, for one reason or another,are unreasonable.My motto is Fat Bottomed-Girls make the rockin'
world go 'round...get on your bikes and ride...!!!!!!!!







:







:







:









I think I







you! I'm not as fit as I used to be (that's an understatement), but at my fittest I was working out 6 days/week, 2 hours/day -- martial arts & kickboxing. I was strong, fit and HEALTHY, and still over 200 lbs. Fat Bottomed Girls DO make the rockin' world go 'round.







:


----------



## oldmama44 (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2*
Hello! I totally belong here. I just found out on Tuesday that I am pg with #3. DD1 was a completely un-necessary c-sec because I was totally ignorant about birth (I thought I was well read, just had read the wrong books). Thank goodness someone gave me a mothering mag on vbac right after the birth and it changed my life! DS2 was a hbac with a wonderful midwife in North Carolina. I actually was worried she wouldn't take me because of my weight but she never even mentioned it. I had a backup doc who recommended the GTT but I refused to take it. With DD1 I took the three hour test and failed. Had to test my blood sugar after every meal for the entire 9 months--it never went above normal!!! I absolutely hated testing it--maybe I'm a big baby but poking my finger took at least 10 minutes of convincing myself to do it everytime! The thing with the test is really how often do we injest that much sugar all at once? I mean, I rarely eat a lot of sugar and I don't do soda pop so I'm not really worried. This time around I am pretty nervous about the birth. I am living in Japan and my options are very limited as far as care is concerned. I've been told there are no midwives in my area who will take American women because of the language barrier. The doc everyone recommends is very un-natural. I have to go to the base doc for the first 20 weeks and I'm sure they will try to push all kinds of tests I am going to refuse--causing havoc in the office (I've already told them I am not interested in the triple marker screen to which I was told that I have to take it so they know if I have to be transported to another base for the actual birth--argh!!!). Now DH and I are talking about going UC, but who knows at this point!

Right now I live in Japan and docs here really stress over weight gain. Japanese women are not to gain more than 15 lbs and most of this is supposed to happen during the last trimester. Japanese docs also worry a lot when they deliver stateside moms babies and will typically induce early because they often feel the baby is growing too large (8lbs is too big--funny both mine were over 8 lbs, DD was 8.4 and DS was 8.6).

Anyway, I am happy to be here on this thread. Thank you for starting it for all of us plus-sizers here!!

Hi. You do not have to put up with any crap from your doctor, no matter how much they bully you. Get a good book on nutrition, and get as much info as
you can about the glycemic index. This info is invaluable. Food changes radically once it is subjected to the chemical conversions it undergoes in your system, and what seems innocuous can in fact be quite devastating to some one who is insulin-resistant.Restricting your intake of sugar is only one part of the equation. the other part is restricting your intake of foods that rank high
on the glycemic index, as your body converts these into what else? Sugar!
Nutrition can reverse a lot of diabetic symptoms, and their devastating results
and paying attention to your body's signals will pay off in the long run. Hope this helps...


----------



## Mellza (Aug 14, 2006)

It's so nice to hear that woman out there share the same concerns I do.
My husband and I are in our 2nd month in trying.
I'm 22, 5'2" 220 and size 20. Two's my number, maybe we'll have twins?We've been tossing around the idea of starting a family for several years now but finally took the plunge into ttc. (and what fun it is to try... hehe)
I'm switching to a nurse midwife in the fall to persue my dream of a drug free birth someday. So it is true that an overweight woman CAN give birth without drugs? And even though I'm overweight I can still use a midwife?
My next question is when I get pregnant will I even show? Maybe it sounds shallow but I look forward to watching my belly grow with a baby and I so badly want to be able to see that.
I have perfect cycles, which I am very proud of being they used to be awful. I still have this fear in the back of my head that I don't ovulate. (because I've been overweight my whole life) anyways, our 2nd month of ttc started yesterday, wish me luck!!! and anyone that has gone the natural route please share your experience with me.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on TTC! I'm a size 22 and going for a natural birth! I didn't have one last time but it was because of a lack of education on my part I think.
I'm just into my second trimester and I look pregnant but I kind of did before. I think some of us plus size moms may be slower to show at first because of the extra weight but trust me you'll show eventually! And you'll be able to tell because your clothes might be snug even before you gain any weight.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

((((BIG HUGS)) Mellza! You can absolutely use a midwfie and have a drug free birth. Your ability to birth has nothing to do with your weight and DON'T let anyone else tell you otherwise!!!! I had my first started out just about the same size you are (except 2 inches taller) and went 32 of my 38 hour labor without drugs. I only got the epidural at that point because I was exhausted, I had been awake for over 24 hours with little rest, little food and pitocin for the last 6 hours of that. This time I plan to go totally drug-free though!

As for showing, it's different for everyone. With my last pregnancy, most people could tell that I was pregnant by 20 weeks and by the end I was just as big-bellied as any other women! This time around I showed a little sooner, and had people asking by 15-16 weeks.

Good luck on your ttcing!!!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

well, everyones already answered your q on the midwife, but on showing.....I DEFINATLY did







at 5mths i looked like i was about to pop.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

:

I am so glad to have found this thread. You wonderful ladies are a wealth of knowledge. I am just starting the TTC journey. I am 35 and weigh 215. It almost makes me feel like I am starting out with 2 strikes against me....weight and age.

I plan on starting TTC next month and can't wait to start. I am sure I will have questions a-plenty in the upcoming months.

So glad to find you ladies!!!


----------



## oldmama44 (May 5, 2006)

Hi.
I am 44 years old, and was 232 lbs. when I conceived my baby in March. You do'nt have two strikes against you, if you have a game plan for exercising, and eating properly from the get-go. 90% 0f how you feel is in your head!
I suggest that you surround yourself with people who love you and support you for the wonderful woman you are, and say the hell with the rest of those who will stop at nothing to satisfy their own egos by tearing you up. This is a time for self- love and tenderness, for the miracle that is your body, no matter what size it is, and by the way, welcome!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I haven't read this whole thread, only on page two but I did want to make a couple comments. With my first three kids I went to mainstreat OBs/midwives. I was always given crap about my weight. It would really piss me off and I don't understand the point because if you nag me to death about it I will just go out and do the opposite.







:

Anyway with this baby we plan a home birth. The first midwives I interviewed I did not click with at all. Not only did they make me feel like I could not handle a home birth because my other three were born in the hospital with epi's but when DH asked them something about HFCS they went on and on about how you shouldn't have any sugar AT ALL, _including_ substitutes like stevia. After that interview I was really doubting the whole thing, but I went back to the My Tribe forum and got the name of another midwife.

I hit it off with the 2nd one right away!!! Not only was I told that it didn't matter that my others had been born in a hospital and I could do it, but they weren't all weight phobic and anti sugar. (midwives around here always have a partner.)

I was TOLD to gain at least 4lbs a month. (I haven't been overly hungry with this one so I am not gaining a lot of weight.) They said they didn't need to know how much I weight but I could just tell him how much I have gained since I last saw them. And even though I started out in the 250 range I get flack for NOT gaining enough weight that month and I am told to eat more protein.







It is such a refreshing change!!!

Oh and my midwife only asked how much I weighed once, I reluctently told her, and she was Ok then you need to be drinking X amount of water a day. Aparently you are supposed to drink 50% of your body weight in water each day. I am STILL working on that one!

Ok back to reading, was only on page two.


----------



## Isaacs_mom (Jul 19, 2006)

I belong here too .. I am a plus size momma and was when I was preggers with my sweet little boy. We want to TTC again soon but I am nervous to since I am on the upper end of the 200 lb scale







anyhow I want to lose some weight but I am home all day and eat junk alot ... I need to get a better store of goodies in my fridge , you know fruits and veggies ...





















:


----------



## amycurlygirl (Aug 14, 2006)

I think this whole topic should be a separate forum page.
What do you all think???
There could be a whole plus sized momma section with all sorts of topics.
getting pregnant, pregnant, bfing issues, c-section issues, birthing plans...

I'm 38 weeks pregnant and plus sized.
Due for a c-section in about a week.
That's a whole other discussion.

Just wanted to suggest about the new forum for this.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I like the idea of a plus size forum.....maybe we should ask for it in questions and suggestions.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amycurlygirl*
I think this whole topic should be a separate forum page. What do you all think???
There could be a whole plus sized momma section with all sorts of topics.
getting pregnant, pregnant, bfing issues, c-section issues, birthing plans...
Just wanted to suggest about the new forum for this.

I totally agree with you. This thread is getting so long and so many topics are discussed here. It gets difficult to wade through the posts to find the topic you're looking for. It would be best if they were subdivided.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oldmama44*
Hi.
I am 44 years old, and was 232 lbs. when I conceived my baby in March. You do'nt have two strikes against you, if you have a game plan for exercising, and eating properly from the get-go. 90% 0f how you feel is in your head!
I suggest that you surround yourself with people who love you and support you for the wonderful woman you are, and say the hell with the rest of those who will stop at nothing to satisfy their own egos by tearing you up. This is a time for self- love and tenderness, for the miracle that is your body, no matter what size it is, and by the way, welcome!

OldMama...thank you so much for that!! What you said makes me feel a lot better. I definately am surrounded by a supportive and caring family that doesn't think that my age is a factor....but would love to see me weigh a little less before I start TTC. Like I wouldn't like to see me weigh a little less...PERIOD. LOL!!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

hey girls, i asked in Q&S and ms.mom told me to do a post in FYT to see if there was enough interest for a forum, go put your opinion here http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=502022


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Yea it's really a great idea. This is going to be bigger than the raspberry leaf tribe. I was kind of thinking we could start a weekly thread maybe istead of this long thing, but our own forum would be SO awesome!!
I just posted on the other thread too.


----------



## julieanne (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok, so I've heard A LOT of people say if you are fat, you probably won't be able to hear the baby's heartbeat using doppler. I've heard my baby's heartbeat on doppler at 10 weeks, before he/she started moving up. I have my 14 week appointment today, and I really want to hear the heartbeat again, but I'm afraid that now that the baby is moving up into my fattier area, we won't be able to hear it. What are all of your experiences with doppler? I guess I could just wait and see, but, no, I really can't!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

we heard ds fine, except for him being a mexican jumping bean and running away from it every two seconds.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *romans_mum*
we heard ds fine, except for him being a mexican jumping bean and running away from it every two seconds.

I agree! If you have already heard the heartbeat it shouldn't be a problem afterwards. The only time I have had a problem was in the beginning (before 12 weeks.) Once that heartbeat was found, they always found it right away afterwards!

I will say the only thing I have had problems with (and this only matters in the hospital) are those stupid external contraction monitors. The nurse keep telling me I wasn't in labor and the doctor was gonna send me home. I keep telling her those things didn't work on me and they had to use an internal monitor with my first baby, she wouldn't listen and keep telling me they were gonna send me home. I wanted to smack her.

When the doctor came in they decided to break my water and put me on an internal monitor and guess what? My contraction strength doubled. The nurse just said, Oh I guess you really were in labor. Yea.. you think!

I don't remember them using a monitor at all with my third but I had a midwife that time, and my water had broke so there was no chance they were gonna send me home anyway.

Anyway I just wanted to share how unreliable those things are in case anyone has problems with them later.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i think that was my problem with my "false" labors, they kept saying i wasnt contracting, even in the hospital, but I was feeling them every 3-4mins still, but they were only showing up on the monitor every 9-11mins.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Mine were showing up but only measuring in the low 40s. The nurse was treating me like a big baby and almost has me convinced I was! I couldn't' believe it cause I had been in labor since 5am and didn't go in til 2pm. When they finally put the internal in it jumped to the upper 80's.

You would THINK they would realize that those things don't work on everyone and not be such buttheads when they get a patient in that is not the norm.

This was my only experience with going into labor before my water broke. My water broke with my other two hours before I was to be induced.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT*
I will say the only thing I have had problems with (and this only matters in the hospital) are those stupid external contraction monitors. The nurse keep telling me I wasn't in labor and the doctor was gonna send me home. I keep telling her those things didn't work on me and they had to use an internal monitor with my first baby, she wouldn't listen and keep telling me they were gonna send me home. I wanted to smack her.

When the doctor came in they decided to break my water and put me on an internal monitor and guess what? My contraction strength doubled. The nurse just said, Oh I guess you really were in labor. Yea.. you think!

Anyway I just wanted to share how unreliable those things are in case anyone has problems with them later.

This same thing happened to me with my first! In the hospital where I was there were four tv screens in each room so the nurses could monitor several women while with one of them. All the other women's contractions were almost hitting the top of the screen and mine were just little blips--but I was totally throwing up and having pretty intense contractions. The nurse used that to finally get me to give in to the epidural--that my contractions just weren't as powerful as the other women's and yet I was in so much pain. Wouldn't you know when they put in the internal monitor, my contractions were right up there







: I was so


----------



## julieanne (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow, thanks for everyone's replies on the doppler. We did hear the heartbeat again today, good and strong. And especially thanks for all the heads up info on the contraction monitor situation. It will be really good to know that going in!


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey! Last pregnancy I weighed 303 right before I gave birth. I didn't even consider a birthing ball at the hospital (long story, but basically, they wouldn't let me out of bed so it didn't matter







: ). This time around we'll be at home (YAY!!!!) and I'm wondering if I'll need to look for a special, BBM (Big Beautiful Mama) birthing ball or if a regular one will do. Anybody know?


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

Mamas! I need help! I posted this to my ddc also, but I am in desperate need of a new bra. I'm busting out of the one I own!

I wear a 38H and prefer underwires for more support and "lift", as my boobies need all the help they can get!







I wore Bravado bras last time and I hated them! Not enough support for me and I am not partial to the uniboob look either.

So, I need something that goes up to an H cup, something support, but will still look nice undershirts and make it look like I have breasts and not a large lump hidden beneath my shirt!

Any suggestions? Looking at nursing bras is making me crazy!







:


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom*
Hey! Last pregnancy I weighed 303 right before I gave birth. I didn't even consider a birthing ball at the hospital (long story, but basically, they wouldn't let me out of bed so it didn't matter







: ). This time around we'll be at home (YAY!!!!) and I'm wondering if I'll need to look for a special, BBM (Big Beautiful Mama) birthing ball or if a regular one will do. Anybody know?

the normal one worked for me......but Its all up to personal preferance.......they have those big long capsule shaped excercise balls now, those ones look more fun to me


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiamama*
Mamas! I need help! I posted this to my ddc also, but I am in desperate need of a new bra. I'm busting out of the one I own!

I wear a 38H and prefer underwires for more support and "lift", as my boobies need all the help they can get!







I wore Bravado bras last time and I hated them! Not enough support for me and I am not partial to the uniboob look either.

So, I need something that goes up to an H cup, something support, but will still look nice undershirts and make it look like I have breasts and not a large lump hidden beneath my shirt!

Any suggestions? Looking at nursing bras is making me crazy!







:









:

I am falling out of my Bravado XL++ now. Of course that could be because they are 2.5 years old and the elastic is shot.

I bought a new nursing bra at 20 weeks fit good, room to grow.. I am now falling out of the cups on the loosest setting and the damn shoulder straps constantly fall down. I tighten them and an hour later they have worked their way loose again.

Oh and don't bother with the new style Bravado. I looked EVERYWHERE for a place that carried the bigger sizes, finally found one, only to find out it was too small at 20 weeks. The lady said they ran really small.









The only thing I can suggest is going to a maternity bra store and get fitted. Only problem is, your bound to grow out of it again before everything is said and done.


----------



## amycurlygirl (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiamama*
Mamas! I need help! I posted this to my ddc also, but I am in desperate need of a new bra. I'm busting out of the one I own!

I wear a 38H and prefer underwires for more support and "lift", as my boobies need all the help they can get!







I wore Bravado bras last time and I hated them! Not enough support for me and I am not partial to the uniboob look either.

So, I need something that goes up to an H cup, something support, but will still look nice undershirts and make it look like I have breasts and not a large lump hidden beneath my shirt!

Any suggestions? Looking at nursing bras is making me crazy!







:

Have you tried to do a search for one on the web?
Maybe more selection?


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

ah, yeah.

Sorry, but I just spent the last 2 hours looking at bras, reviews and everything I can find.......I just don't know what to buy!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiamama*
ah, yeah.

Sorry, but I just spent the last 2 hours looking at bras, reviews and everything I can find.......I just don't know what to buy!

Buying bra's on the web is a very iffy thing when you wear bigger sizes. Each brand is different for the same sizes. Some run big and some run small. You have to try them on, and unfortunately, ones that seem to fit well when wearing for 5 minutes tend to stretch and droop after a couple of hours. Or my favorite, you start popping out the top.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

Yeah, this is part of the problem! I feel like I'm going in circles. And there is no where near me that actually sells bras in my size, so trying them on beforehand is almost totally out of the question. I may just have to buy some, try them on and then send back the duds......not my fav option though!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiamama*
Yeah, this is part of the problem! I feel like I'm going in circles. And there is no where near me that actually sells bras in my size, so trying them on beforehand is almost totally out of the question. I may just have to buy some, try them on and then send back the duds......not my fav option though!

I have driven an hour to find places that carry nursing bras.

Have you tried some of those stores that carry reconstructive bras or whatnot for people who have had mastectomies? Around here a lot of them carry nursing bras as well. I don't know what one has to do with the other, but they do.

Also many stores that carry the brand of bra, but just not your size will special order specific sizes so you can try them on and you are only charged for what you buy. They just keep the ones you didn't in stock. Chances are someone else will need them.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I love my Goddess nursing bras, but they don't have underwire. I did find this website that is awesome for both plus-size nursing wear and plus sized maternity clothes. Check it out!!


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

AniT.....I hadn't ever thought of a reconstruction place, I'll have to see if there is one around here......I wouldn't have even thought of that!







I'll also have to try the mall that is further from us, they have more stores and I might be able to find a place that carries different bras there. Thanks for the suggestions.

treemom2, do you find the Goddess one supportive enough? That was one of the bras that I was looking at. I like to wear v-neck shirts, does it come up really high? How long have you been wearing it? I'm wondering about lasting power......my dd nursed for almost 2 years!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiamama*
treemom2, do you find the Goddess one supportive enough? That was one of the bras that I was looking at. I like to wear v-neck shirts, does it come up really high? How long have you been wearing it? I'm wondering about lasting power......my dd nursed for almost 2 years!

Honestly it is the best one I have found for support and I like how easy it is to unlatch (I can't stand the ones that are hook and eye--they take forever for me to latch/unlatch). I wear all v-neck shirts and haven't noticed them showing, although if they are thin t-shirts you can see they are nursing bras because of the lines in the fabric. I have worn the same two bras everyday for the last 22 months and although they don't give me the same support as they did when I bought them, they still work. I bought them at Leading Lady and they have pretty good prices but not the nicest phone sales people.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

Awesome! That was just the kind of info I have been looking for!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Yes keep it alive ~ keep it alive


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

So, how is everyone's pregnancies going? Feeling good?









I'm 28 almost 29 weeks pregnant now, can't believe how fast everything has gone. It seems like I just found out and now we are almost there!!! I'm feeling big and uncomfortable sometimes, mostly at night because I keep having to flip back and forth to keep my hips from hurting. I find I get more tired quicker, but I think chasing a 2 year old around does that, yk?


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

So where'd everybody go??









Things have been going pretty good here, though I've reached the stage(I'm about 31 weeks) where I need a nap. As in, I don't have a choice, I've got to sleep during the day.

On another thought, I'm concerned that I won't be able to drive for too much longer. I'm only 5' so my legs aren't very long to begin with and thee ol tummy is almost touching the steering wheel. I do have the seat reclined some to make more room, hopefully I can make it!!

Come on mamas, check in please!!







Sara


----------



## Navy_Mommy (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Y'all,

I'm not really sure if I 'qualify' however, whether I do or not, maybe y'all might be able to answer a question I have.

First of all, I'll be 20 in January and this is my husband and I's first. (hence the need for this question) We are planning a 2nd wedding for friends and family in December. I'm around 2 months right now (I have yet to see a dr. to be sure) and before I conceived I weighed around 215 (i'm 5'7") Our 2nd wedding is planned for this December.

Now, to my question: Is there any sort of a guess as to how much I'll be showing then? I've got my dress, and there is growing room in it, but I'm worried about there being enough! I'm also very small in the breast department as of right now... i'm supposedly an A.. or a B... I like to think of it as a mix.. so should I plan on having a bigger bust size also?

If any of you have any ideas, or clues, I could really use some advice! thanks!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

unfortunatly, i dont think any of us can say how big you will get. I stayed pretty small until 4mths, then i popped and looked like i was due any day. Also, my breasts went from a c/d to a DDD. But every woman is different, hopefully you will still fit in your dress by then, is it an empire waist?


----------



## KIMBER1983 (Sep 10, 2006)

I am a plus sized gal myself. I weighed 295 lbs pre-pregnancy. I've always struggled with my weight. I am now nearing 36 weeks and have gained a total of 25 lbs. (14 of those being gained just in the past month and a half). I feel extremely heavy.
i am just hoping that i can lose it fast after babe is born. I plan to breastfeed which I hear is a good way to try and get weight off.
I was told by the u/s tech last month that the baby is on the "bigger" side. So I'm hoping to give birth naturally.
I am blessed so far with good blood pressure, good blood sugars.
Can only hope for the best.







I am soo happy there is a plus size forum. ITS MUCHLY NEEDED.

Anyone else out there weigh around what I did pre-preg?? I guess I'm just looking for support to say that I can make it thru this labor/delivery safely.
THANKS.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I was 260/70 depending on who's scale you trust, i only gained 13lbs in my pregnancy, and 2 weeks pp was down 25lbs from my prepregnancy weight. The weight was alllll baby etc.

I wish i had more experience on the weight thing, but i did feel like a house, it was sooooo hard remembering that huge belly in stores sometimes, i kept bumping into things lol


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I was 297 upon giving birth to my first and about that upon getting pregnant with my second. So remembering that my OB said that if I didn't lose weight before getting pregnant again that my stomach muscles wouldn't be able to carry another pregnancy..... I ditched her ignorant a$$ and got a size friendly midwife who I LOVE.
I've only gained 7 lbs at 21 weeks but I am waddling and feeling self conscious. It really takes me off guard when I catch myself in the mirror. Like, "is that ME?!" I know we are supposed to support each other and not whine about our size but I am nervous about how uncomfortable and dysfunctional I will become in my third trimester. I'm worried about being able to care for my 2 year old. I'm also worried about labor. I want a VBAC but really I'm just nervous about having the stamina get through it. Maybe I should go exercise instead of sitting at the computer!


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

I know we are supposed to support each other and not whine about our size but I am nervous about how uncomfortable and dysfunctional I will become in my third trimester. I'm worried about being able to care for my 2 year old. I'm also worried about labor.
We can be supportive while also talking about the concerns that are unique to bigger mamas, I think. There's a difference between discussing the problems you worry about having and being "down" on plus-sized mamas, at least IMO!!!

I too am worried about labor. In fact, that was going to be my question I was going to post here. Any experienced plus-sized mamas have anything to share about their labor experiences, stamina issues, etc?

NavyMommy at 4 months I had gained a few pounds but did not have a real pregnant belly yet. In fact I JUST kind of got that and I'm almost 30 weeks... but this baby is lying transverse most of the time and I think my placenta is anterior so everything is sort of still shmooshed in me!







I think it's really, really hard to predict! I don't know how fancy a wedding you are having, but I got married in Vegas in a beautiful but cheap dress I got at this site... http://www.pacificplex.com/ (The 50's strapless dress). I was able to take it too a tailor in a local mall and they fitted it to me exactly, and altered it in two days!!! For like $30! So it fit me *perfectly* for our wedding.

If you're getting a really fancy dress I realize that is not an option for you, though! That would make it lots harder! Anyways congrats on your baby and wedding(s)!







I wanna get married again too... it was so much fun!


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

PS... has anyone heard whether or not MDC is planning to give plus-sized mamas our own forum? We've been askin' and askin'....


----------



## Teakafrog (Dec 23, 2005)

Well, I LOSE weight when pregnant. I'm heard that quite a few other plus mamas do too. I'm 6mo and lost 15lb so far. Baby is growing fine, I'm finally over the nausea and I'm eating, but that's just what my body does. So no telling how big you'll be in a few months. Although in my first pregnancy, my boobs did grow tremendously, even though overall I lost weight. Went from a B to a D. So my suggestion is to find a good seamstress that can promise to work you in at (close to) the last minute!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Thanks prettypixels for what you said









I know I wish I knew if we'd get a forum or not.







:


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KIMBER1983* 

I was told by the u/s tech last month that the baby is on the "bigger" side. So I'm hoping to give birth naturally.


Kimber, I just wanted to mention from what I've heard that later ultrasounds really aren't very accurate on weight they can be off by + or - a pound or so...so I wouldn't let the U/S info scare you. I've heard of mamas having an u/s saying they were having a 9+ lb. baby and out comes a little 6 lber!!

Try to remember whether you're plus size or not, your body is made to give birth!! Trust your body it stretches wonderfully to accomidate your baby. I've been hearing stories lately of 10, 11, 12 pound babies even being born vaginally!!

Sara


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany* 
On another thought, I'm concerned that I won't be able to drive for too much longer. I'm only 5' so my legs aren't very long to begin with and thee ol tummy is almost touching the steering wheel. I do have the seat reclined some to make more room, hopefully I can make it!!

I love the van I have this time. The peddles move back and foward. Since I already have them all the way forward my tummy doens't hit the stearing wheel yet!







I am at 35 weeks. I have always managed to make it to the end before so I am sure I can this time.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I love the van I have this time. The peddles move back and foward. Since I already have them all the way forward my tummy doens't hit the stearing wheel yet!







I am at 35 weeks. I have always managed to make it to the end before so I am sure I can this time.

Tina-I really wish our vehicle had the moveable peddles!! This is the 1st pregnancy we've had this vehicle so I don't have any experience to know if I'll make it!!

I saw an ad in a magazine for peddle extenders. I went online to their website, and ouch!!







: out of my price range. They are around $140 something. I thought maybe $20-30







Oh well. I'll cross my fingers I can adjust the seat enough so that I can make it to the end still driving.

Sara


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany* 
Tina-I really wish our vehicle had the moveable peddles!! This is the 1st pregnancy we've had this vehicle so I don't have any experience to know if I'll make it!!

I saw an ad in a magazine for peddle extenders. I went online to their website, and ouch!!







: out of my price range. They are around $140 something. I thought maybe $20-30







Oh well. I'll cross my fingers I can adjust the seat enough so that I can make it to the end still driving.

Sara

I am sure you can make it! I was able to make it last time driving a 1989 mazda pickup truck, without power stearing and it was a stick! Although I think the last week or so I only took the kids to school and made DH take me anywhere else. He even took a day off work to take me to my last OB appointment, but we did live an hour down a mountain away from my OB. Good luck and dont worry, driving with your toes is easier than you think!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
PS... has anyone heard whether or not MDC is planning to give plus-sized mamas our own forum? We've been askin' and askin'....

its being considered, but thats the last thing i've heard.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
I too am worried about labor. In fact, that was going to be my question I was going to post here. Any experienced plus-sized mamas have anything to share about their labor experiences, stamina issues, etc?

I wouldn't worry too much about labor, it will happen the way it happens. Your body, no matter the size, is made to give birth. I had my daugther in 2004, experience 38 hours of labor and 3 hours of pushing.....it was long and hard and by the end I WAS tired, but it didn't really matter what my weight was!


----------



## Sea_Gal (Jan 15, 2006)

I Love this thread.
I float around the 200 pound mark.
But when I'm not preggers, I never weigh myself.








Anyway I'm due around the end of March.
I live in Utah, surrounded by other BYU Families.
So there are Pregnant ladies everywere.
I was talking with two of them, and at one point in the conversation,
one of them said "I just went out and a bought a dd bra, how sick is that?"
I was quite taken a back. Since I wasn't being included in the conversation by that point anyway,
I just slipped away unnoticed.

But yikes people I had bras that size before I got pregnant.















Actualy it made my pregnant self really


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

What happened to the thread? I had a miscarriage at the end of August and am pregnant again. Gained a little more weight in between them. Oh well... I'm ready to kick butt and get in better shape during my pregnancy. I'm not talking marathons, but just walking more, doing more yoga, etc...

Any pregnant plus size moms still out there?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

NAK

I don't know about everyone else, but I am no longer pregnant.









Congrats and good luck w/you pregnancy.


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Yep, still here! I'm sorry for your loss, but glad you're back with us.


----------



## chopstickgirl (Oct 5, 2004)

i'm due in january and a plus size mama-i lost about 100lbs after DD was born-went from 286 to 190ish...but sadly have gained a lot back in pregnancy, if i don't stick to a very small amount of calories (like 1200-1500 MAX) my body just packs on the pounds, it's frusterating-but i've been enjoying making healthy choices while also enjoying a little more freedom with food than i've had in the year i was doing weight loss...and i'll just get back up on that weight loss wagon when this DD is born-hard to gain so much after losing so much, kinda discouraging BUT i also looove how my body looks pregnant, and it's all baby weight i swear







my boobs look fabulous and i have the cutest belly i didn't have when i was preggo with dd so...*shrug* what can you do but love it LOL


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Sorry about your loss Mama.









I'm still here....hopefully not for too long though.







My "due" date was Sat. so I'm trying to be patient as we wait for our newest blessing to arrive.

I hope you have a peaceful pregnancy. Take care, Sara


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I am







: here. I too am a plus size mama.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm still here, though my baby is due... soon! Our guess date is Dec. 15, so coming right up. Though honestly I still don't feel ready! I'd love to know if other plus-sized moms had the unbelievably painful groin pain that I am having. Kinda like a combination of having been beaten with a sledgehammer in the pelvis and having done 8 million inner thigh lifts. My inner thighs hurt SO much. It's crazy and I am a little worried because I need those muscles functional for birthing, right??? Everyone keeps telling me not to worry, but....

Anyone else understand why plus-sized bra manufacturers don't believe that some of us DON'T have big boobs???? I mean mine are average (c) but finding a bra to fit is crazy. And c-cups at Lane Bryant are not c-cups in the rest of the universe... I don't get it, but my poor lil' c's just swim in those things.







:


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm here. Started this pregnancy at 238, probably up to 245 by now (22 weeks). I don't have a scale at home so I wait for the shock every month when I see the midwife.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:

Anyone else understand why plus-sized bra manufacturers don't believe that some of us DON'T have big boobs???? I mean mine are average (c) but finding a bra to fit is crazy. And c-cups at Lane Bryant are not c-cups in the rest of the universe... I don't get it, but my poor lil' c's just swim in those things.








I know. Basically the only thing "small" about me is my bust. I'm swimming in c cups, now that my milk supply is gone. Shoulda bought b's. It's pathetic.







:


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettypixels* 
Anyone else understand why plus-sized bra manufacturers don't believe that some of us DON'T have big boobs???? I mean mine are average (c) but finding a bra to fit is crazy. And c-cups at Lane Bryant are not c-cups in the rest of the universe... I don't get it, but my poor lil' c's just swim in those things.







:


Yeah, finding a good bra is a pain. I go to a specialty shop where they fit me. I was totally wearing the wrong size. I still have a hard time finding one that feels comfortable that doesn't make me look like I'm 80.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Oi, I don't know what I'll do when I need nursing bras-- I thought I got a good one (picked it up while at a mat outlet) but then realized it does make me look saggy and fat... erg. I have great boobs, imo, but they need full support to be fabulous, lol.

I hear you on gaining after a m/c. I am probably 10 pounds heavier than I would have been if I hadn't gotten preg and then m/c right before this pregnancy. Oh well!

I feel good so far about trying out different positions for birthing, which is great, as I was a little worried I'd feel silly or not fit well with them or something... well, sometimes my boobs feel squishes when I'm kneeling and leaning on my birth ball, but whatever


----------



## Sea_Gal (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh I thought I'd killed it... The thread that is.
Still here, will be till the end of March.
I miscarried this year too. I'm so sorry for what you've been through.
It feels like 2006 is two separate years, each pregnancy getting
it's own half. I'm showing now, but since I'm curvy people are afraid to
mention it.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

another plus sized pregnant mama here. i am only 6 weeks. before i had dd i was 250. and 310 right before i had her a month later i was 280. got down to 255, then PPD set in, and jumped back up to 285. last i checked, that was about 6 months ago. my mom says i look like i have lost weight, so who knows.
my midwife could care less about weight so long as i am being good to my body with my food choices.
i am choosing not to care about my weight either. i love my body, as fat as it is. and as fat as it has been, and as fat as it will be.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

Still here.....barely! I'm due this weekend and hoping this kid decides to make an appearance soon!

I've had a really good experience with my midwives....they never comment on my weight gain, unless it's to say that I've gained just the right amount of weight.....about 25 lbs. I really appreciate that they don't make a big deal out of weight.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I'm still here! I'm due in February. I love my midwives too and they also never mention my weight, but I have gained 20 lbs which I don't think is good. I really didn't need to gain any and wouldn't have if I were more vigilant about eating properly. The thing is, after a small gain, I kept NOT gaining although I had been eating pretty much what I wanted. Well I either started eating more or my body is just hanging onto it more because I just showed a 7 lb gain in 2 weeks!







:
I know we are supposed to be proud, but I'm not. I'm embarrased and I'm uncomfortable.
Sorry for the losses. Congrats on the birth. And who mentioned groin pain?
I have it too. I think it's varicosities. I don't know how it plays out during birth. I'd like an answer for that one myself though. It's tough stuff!
And what about lower back pain? Wow! It seems regardless of how much or how little activity I do, it's there at the end of the day and I can barely get around. I do worry about getting through labor when it feels like my body is falling apart here. It's such a physical activity and I can't even seem to do simple every day stuff!







:
Sorry to be negative here. I don't really have anywhere else to talk about these plus size issues so I really appreciate you guys







I wish we could get a forum!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
I'm still here! I'm due in February. I love my midwives too and they also never mention my weight, but I have gained 20 lbs which I don't think is good. I really didn't need to gain any and wouldn't have if I were more vigilant about eating properly. The thing is, after a small gain, I kept NOT gaining although I had been eating pretty much what I wanted. Well I either started eating more or my body is just hanging onto it more because I just showed a 7 lb gain in 2 weeks!







:
I know we are supposed to be proud, but I'm not. I'm embarrased and I'm uncomfortable.
Sorry for the losses. Congrats on the birth. And who mentioned groin pain?
I have it too. I think it's varicosities. I don't know how it plays out during birth. I'd like an answer for that one myself though. It's tough stuff!
And what about lower back pain? Wow! It seems regardless of how much or how little activity I do, it's there at the end of the day and I can barely get around. I do worry about getting through labor when it feels like my body is falling apart here. It's such a physical activity and I can't even seem to do simple every day stuff!







:
Sorry to be negative here. I don't really have anywhere else to talk about these plus size issues so I really appreciate you guys







I wish we could get a forum!

I'm already having some groin pain & I'm only 6 weeks. I think mine is round ligament pain. I try not to stretch in that area. It's really painful.

I'm also a little embarrased by my weight when I get weighed at the doctor. They always start on 150 & I have to tell them to bump it up.

I think our bodies muster up that strength to get through labor. When I had my youngest, I had just had the flu the night before and had been up all night coughing and sneezing. (I think that's what broke my water) Then, I was up all night laboring and had her at 7 am. It was actually an easier birth than my first. I had the strength to do it. What I remember most is being so starved after I had her since I hadn't eating much for a couple days. they brought me an omelet and I devoured it & I hate eggs.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Congrats on your pregnancy wendyland!


----------



## mommyof2soon2b3 (Sep 22, 2006)

I am here I had posted once or twice on the other one(I THINK) Well anyways I am due in April and weigh 158 last time I got weighed I was almost 20 weeks...I go in tomorrow so I will find out again I am 20w 4d today...I have been fighting my weight for a long time I use to be 198 then I lost a lot of weight and was down to 141 then I got prego with #1 and the day I went in to have her I weighed 198 again I lost all the weight before the first year doing atkins and was finally down to 134 and got prego again(I found out right after my dd's first b-day) I got up to like 160 or so and FINALLY lost all the weight 2 1/2 years later and was down to 137 then I gained 15lbs and found out I was 2 months prego...I have a hard time losing weight...the only reson I lost the weight after the 2 1/2 years was because I got REALLY sick and couldn't eat for almost a month (not due to pregnancy related stuff either) both my parents are over weight more than me by about 100-200lbs so it's in my genes but I get so depressed and my husband tells me I can't sit on his lap anymore cuz I am heavier than I use to be and I feel disgusting...I don't know if my tummy is showing or if it's just more fat cuz I went from thin to bigger in a month so I can def. tell...I need some support mamas and I know I can find it here...Sorry so long


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

To the mamas who lost little ones...







I am so sorry for your loss!!!!

To the mamas worried about their weight... pregnancy does stuff to us, I have had hunger unlike ANY thing else in the universe during this pregnancy. I could no more ignore it than I could ignore thirst or any other basic bodily function. It makes me laugh when someone tells me I should eat less while pregnant... my hunger literally will wake me up in the middle of the night and leave me unable to sleep, I get so hungry!

That said, I've gained 30lbs. Last visit to my MW I hadn't gained any in two weeks and she said, sternly... "You haven't been skipping meals, have you?!?!" Gosh I love her! LOL!







My doctor, whom I saw for something else, said "Avoid everything low fat. Low fat is your enemy. You need fat for your babies brain!"







Nooooo problem!









All I can say in regards to my weight is I'm eating what my body is asking for, and thus far... I mean my pregnancy has been uneventful... I'm going to go ahead and trust that my body knows what it needs to take care of this baby. And to heck with anyone with issues about bigger moms gaining weight!

I don't think my groin pain is variscosities... at least, there is nothing visible there. Mine feels more like deep muscle aches, like when you've really overworked your muscles. My round ligament issues are higher up... more up by my pelvis, vs. down in my groin... (I consider my groin to be where my legs connect to my body). Anyways it hurts!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

not to bee controversial and snarky, but am i the only one that doesnt see 150 as plus suze?
i guess its because i am SO plus size, that 150 to me sounds positively twiglike.
not that i am making light of you or the way you feel about your body.
am i the only SUPER plus sized mama 250+?
i guess i just dont see 12-16 as plus size, and 16-18 is mildly plus size in my eyes.
me, i am a 24 before being pregnant. still a steady 24. we shall see how that goes later...


----------



## mommyof2soon2b3 (Sep 22, 2006)

I am sorry but to me it is plus size I am sorry if I am offending anyone I know what it feels like for a size 1 to say they are fat it makes me sick so I know the feeling but seriously I am afraid that my weight is going to get worse...My mom is bigger than a 24 when not prego and my dad is overweight as well...My mom says she wishes she were my size so I know you're not the only one that feels that way and when I was 198 I wished I could just be 150 lbs and I would be happy well now that I am here and have been for a while I hate it...I eat constantly and my belly isn't showing baby it's showing fat...(Check out my other post from today with the pics)I have to push through layers of fat to even feel where the baby is and to feel the baby kick from the outside...My butt and thighs are bigger too and my stretch marks from when I gained 30 lbs in 2 months are tight again...I don't fit in with the skinny mamas either so where do I fit in?


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

I am also in your range AddysMama.

I am wondering how much my extra fat on top of belly would change weekly measurements. I am 37 weeks and measuring 42.5, but I know that this thick layer has to throw that off. My belly still goes in at my waist even though I am this far along, I would never post a bare belly shot, not with flab hanging down at the bottom and the lump over my lump









I would love to even be 198, but I don't mind if you post here.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

mommyof2soon2b3 you belong here! Before you posted I was about to say that I see both sides of this issue. I may wish I was your size but I do remember when I weighed 150 in highschool and thought I was obese. The feeling was real and very depressing. Now 150 is FAR less than my goal weight but that's how my life is going and I am thankful for what I have. Anyway please don't feel unwelcome








Oh and about the varicosities, I can't see anything either but there are veins deep inside where they aren't visible. They could still be the problem... right?


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
not to bee controversial and snarky, but am i the only one that doesnt see 150 as plus suze?
i guess its because i am SO plus size, that 150 to me sounds positively twiglike.
not that i am making light of you or the way you feel about your body.
am i the only SUPER plus sized mama 250+?
i guess i just dont see 12-16 as plus size, and 16-18 is mildly plus size in my eyes.
me, i am a 24 before being pregnant. still a steady 24. we shall see how that goes later...









I was 150-155 before I had any kids. I usually wore a 12/14 and did not think of myself as plus size. Probably because my mom was a lot bigger. I thought I was just a little over weight. I'm at my heighest weight now at 220 and would love to be back under the 200 mark. That won't be for a while.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Here's a question I'm curious about, given my own experience.

Do any of you feel you are treated differently or wrongly when it comes to birth than a "normal" sized woman would be?

I have never experienced blatant discrimination or bad treatment because of my size, but there seems to be an undercurrent of *something* in caregivers minds when it comes to this childbearing thing. I am pretty comfortable with my body and I don't think I am oversensitive, but there is something there, even though it's not spoken. You know, the assumption that I had gest diabetes, wanting to poke my newborns foot because he was big and must therefore have blood sugar problems







: , the dire warnings about how I would grow a big baby (in one case, those warnings were totally off base and big old me gave birth to a baby under 7 lb, at term!), the assumption that I'm totally inactive, and eating an unhealthy diet, etc. My mother (who is plus sized, and a medical doctor) believes there is a very strong bias in the medical field against plus-sized women and experienced it herself.

What are your experiences with this?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

s

I remember when I was younger being too big for regular sized cloths and too small for plus sized cloths. It seemed no one carried a 14/16 on either side.

Aww.. to be there again.....

While I don't believe you are plus sized, I do think you have some self esteem issues regarding your weight. I am not sure your DH helps much when he makes comments that you are too heavy to sit on his lap because you have gained 20 or so lbs either. You should not feel "gross" about yourself at any weight let alone 150 and a pregnant 150 at that!!

As for having to feel "through layers of fat" to feel the baby. You are what, only 4 or 5 months along? Your baby is TINY right now, it is understandable that you wouldn't feel him/her very well from the outside. Give him time to grow.

If you find support on this thread, by all means stay. No one is telling you to go. Have a happy, healthy pregnancy.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappuccinosmom* 
Here's a question I'm curious about, given my own experience.

Do any of you feel you are treated differently or wrongly when it comes to birth than a "normal" sized woman would be?

I can't think of anything. If anything, they tiptoe around mentioning my weight. When I wasn't pregnant and got my iud out back in April, my OB mentioned my weight and asked if I was interested in some drug. He then said that he hoped I wasn't offended. I told him that he was a doctor and should mention it. I'm concerned about my health & so should he. He was glad that I was frank about it. I didn't take the drugs (meridia).


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
not to bee controversial and snarky, but am i the only one that doesnt see 150 as plus suze?
i guess its because i am SO plus size, that 150 to me sounds positively twiglike.
not that i am making light of you or the way you feel about your body.
am i the only SUPER plus sized mama 250+?
i guess i just dont see 12-16 as plus size, and 16-18 is mildly plus size in my eyes.
me, i am a 24 before being pregnant. still a steady 24. we shall see how that goes later...

















: No offense to the poster, but I do agree.


----------



## letabug (Feb 25, 2004)

I guess I belong here too, pre-preggo I was 5'8" and 198 which according to my doc is seriously morbidly obes. Now I am 13 weeks and am roughly 207 and feeling really crappy about myself, my nutritionist told me if I don't watch what I eat I will die early and my baby will suffer. So I guess to some I am not a plus size mama, but everybody including myself is saying yes you are a plus size mama.

I thought I'd post here for support Right now I need to find maternity clothes. My clothes from my last were size medium and large and now I need an xl but alot of places don't sell xl and long pants. Does anybody have any links of places that sell something that may fit me?


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 







s

I remember when I was younger being too big for regular sized cloths and too small for plus sized cloths. It seemed no one carried a 14/16 on either side.

Aww.. to be there again.....

While I don't believe you are plus sized, I do think you have some self esteem issues regarding your weight. I am not sure your DH helps much when he makes comments that you are too heavy to sit on his lap because you have gained 20 or so lbs either. You should not feel "gross" about yourself at any weight let alone 150 and a pregnant 150 at that!!

As for having to feel "through layers of fat" to feel the baby. You are what, only 4 or 5 months along? Your baby is TINY right now, it is understandable that you wouldn't feel him/her very well from the outside. Give him time to grow.

If you find support on this thread, by all means stay. No one is telling you to go. Have a happy, healthy pregnancy.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappuccinosmom* 
Here's a question I'm curious about, given my own experience.

Do any of you feel you are treated differently or wrongly when it comes to birth than a "normal" sized woman would be?

I have never experienced blatant discrimination or bad treatment because of my size, but there seems to be an undercurrent of *something* in caregivers minds when it comes to this childbearing thing. I am pretty comfortable with my body and I don't think I am oversensitive, but there is something there, even though it's not spoken. You know, the assumption that I had gest diabetes, wanting to poke my newborns foot because he was big and must therefore have blood sugar problems







: , the dire warnings about how I would grow a big baby (in one case, those warnings were totally off base and big old me gave birth to a baby under 7 lb, at term!), the assumption that I'm totally inactive, and eating an unhealthy diet, etc. My mother (who is plus sized, and a medical doctor) believes there is a very strong bias in the medical field against plus-sized women and experienced it herself.

What are your experiences with this?

with DD i was DEFINITLY descriminated against. and silly me, didnt see that as big red warning flags. i really wish i had taken that into account and found a different care provider, when at 30 weeks i had only gained 10 lbs. (gained another 50! between then and delivery tho, how that happened is beyond me) she told me i was too obese to gain any more weight, and that my baby could die because i was too fat... exact words. WTF?!
now my midwife i am seeing for my homebirth is AWESOME! she has total size acceptance. she puts faith in a womans body to birth, no matter what the size.
i am SO lucky to have found her.


----------



## avaylee (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *letabug* 
I thought I'd post here for support Right now I need to find maternity clothes. My clothes from my last were size medium and large and now I need an xl but alot of places don't sell xl and long pants. Does anybody have any links of places that sell something that may fit me?

I'm about 5'8", 210 pre-preg, with a long torso. I've had great luck with clothes from Old Navy and, oddly enough, Target. I did purchase a few things from the Motherhood Maternity clearance site, but the Old Navy stuff is more comfy. I have also picked up a few long tanks in various colors to wear under some of my more "comfy" (read: pre-pregnancy and baggy) shirts. And I swear by my Bella Band for making my regular jeans survive as long as they did.

Good luck finding something that fits you well!


----------



## letabug (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks avaylee I just got on the Old Navy site and they have some cute stuff...now I just need to decide what to put on my Christmas List. I am also going to Target this weekend so will definately check that out.


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

I started this pregnancy at 274.5 and have gained (at 22 weeks) about 6 lbs. I started my pregnancy with dd at 270 and gained 33 lbs. total. My midwife seems slightly concerned about my weight. I'm trying not to worry about it.







:

I don't think that 150 lbs. is plus-sized, but I do know that a LOT of people in our society do. If you feel like you belong here, then I guess you do.







:


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Yes I was discriminated against. My last OB told me that I gained too much weight last time, which I did, but she said that if I didn't lose it before having another child that I would have an extremely difficult time carrying another pregnancy...maybe wouldn't be able to. I was also told that my labor would be extremely difficult.
At the hospital I was given a regular size gown and when I asked for a bigger one was made to think that they didn't have any. They managed to scratch one up, but I was there for 5 days. I of course felt like I must the only person who didn't fit into the regular gowns. I did have a nurse eventually who gave me a whole heap of plus sized ones, right before I left the hosp.
That OB NEVER would have supported a VBAC, especially since upon getting pregnant I weighed what I did when I gave birth last time!
I've since switched to an awesome team of midwives and a VBAC friendly hospital which I have heard great things about.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

I think I'm so on guard for size-related treatment that I might just be psyching myself out. I'm def going to watch to be sure it's not in my head, but also sure that it's not truly there. They tend to not even mention weight-- they weigh me but just write it down, and the doc never mentions it. I assume they would say something if THEY had a thought about it. I know I'm gaining but not too much so it's all good.

I hate that I weigh like nearly 10 pounds more at the doc's office late afternoon in clothes and all than at home the same day in the morning, lol. But I just go by the difference of what I weighed at first and now.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *letabug* 
Thanks avaylee I just got on the Old Navy site and they have some cute stuff...now I just need to decide what to put on my Christmas List. I am also going to Target this weekend so will definately check that out.

I went to Target the other day and hated their maternity section. All the shirts were really thin and looked so cheap. I heard another pregnant girl in there talking about how bad the clothes were. She said she just wanted some normal looking clothes. I ordered from Old Navy last time I was pregnant & really like their jeans. I'm wearing them now even though I'm only 6 weeks.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I just saw this thread and thought I'd stop in even though I'm not pregnant right now. Definitely plus sized, though.









I bought alot of my maternity clothes at Sears, of all places. For me, I was too big for the Target clothes except during maybe 18-24 weeks. Sears likes big girls. I even had some clothes there that were too big at 41 weeks (well, just one shirt, but I got huge in my pregnancy, so I was happy to have that one shirt!







)

As for medical professionals treating bigger women differently, I definitely think it's true. I had a really long labor (36 hours) and eventually a c-section. I got an epidural that didn't last, which needed to be replaced. I was adamant about it being replaced, because I could see the c-section writing on the wall, and I wanted a good epidural so there would be no talk of putting me to sleep. The anesthesiologist tried for 45 minutes to get in epidural #2. Then he told me it just couldn't be done, in that "you're so fat, what does it matter" sort of voice.

Thankfully, I had a fabulous midwife who went to bat for me. THe head of anesthesia came in from home on his off Friday afternoon holiday weekend to place my epidural, which he got in one try and worked beautifully. But what a jerk the first guy was.


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

The clothes issue is really starting to piss me off. I live near the 3rd largest city in my state. There is ONE store in the entire area that carries plus maternity - Sears. There are exactly 3 racks of plus maternity clothing in the entire city of Savannah (one of those racks is pajamas). I KNOW there are plus-sized mamas here. Where in the HELL are they getting their clothes?


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

They're probably getting them online. But yeah talk about discrimination!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom* 
The clothes issue is really starting to piss me off. I live near the 3rd largest city in my state. There is ONE store in the entire area that carries plus maternity - Sears. There are exactly 3 racks of plus maternity clothing in the entire city of Savannah (one of those racks is pajamas). I KNOW there are plus-sized mamas here. Where in the HELL are they getting their clothes?


Probably online or wearing clothes that are too big. I read a tip yesterday that I thought was good. To buy shirts that are too big and using those clips in the back to make it more fitted. She said you could buy maternity clips or mitten clips.


----------



## sophiamama (May 29, 2005)

I buy most of mine at Old Navy, both in the store and online, though I have much better luck online. I have a few things from the Motherhood outlet near us. I wear a 20-22 non-pregnant and find the Old Navy stuff pretty comfy with lots of growing room.....their shirts are really long, which is good because my tummy is peaking out of most everything at this point!


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

AddysMama... nope, you're not the only one. At 150 I'm actually *skinny*. I mean seriously, looking back on pics... at 150 I was a little too thin. But, then again, everyone does carry their weight differently. Anyways I'm now a verrrrrrry voluptuous 265 with a big baby belly LOL! My husband loves to rub it and call it "babyfull."

mommyof2soon2b3 I doubt that most women in the normal size ranges consider themselves skinny...







But you fit in wherever you feel comfortable I guess. There are some things that I'm not sure you could relate to... like my quandry of being a big woman with little boobs swimming in all the giant bras they make for plus-sized women... or my experience of not having anyone comment on my pregnancy until I was about 38 weeks as most people just figured I was fat. (That won't happen to you!) But if you're comfy here, you're comfy here, and I am not going to chase you away! Also I am so sorry about your husband making you feel so badly about yourself.

For the record, my considering myself plus-size happens when I can no longer shop in normal stores. So once I find myself having to buy jeans at stores like Lane Bryant... I know I've moved into the ranks. But everyone is different.

Steffanie, have you been measuring that far ahead all along? My body would go thru spurts... I'd measure ahead at one point, then catch up, then measure ahead again, etc... Plus it seemed like of my two midwives, I'd measure differently depending on which of them measured me.

ie: I wouldn't worry too much about it!

MotherWren... I have no idea! I am just glad I'm not getting big scary varicose veins in my yoni!







: I really thought the pain was more just from my pelvis separating and the muscles stretching.

Cappuccinosmom, I think that is definitely, definitely true. I've been lucky to have midwives who aren't like that. But I do believe it is true.

Quote:

"I guess I belong here too, pre-preggo I was 5'8" and 198 which according to my doc is seriously morbidly obes. Now I am 13 weeks and am roughly 207 and feeling really crappy about myself, my nutritionist told me if I don't watch what I eat I will die early and my baby will suffer. So I guess to some I am not a plus size mama, but everybody including myself is saying yes you are a plus size mama.

I thought I'd post here for support Right now I need to find maternity clothes. My clothes from my last were size medium and large and now I need an xl but alot of places don't sell xl and long pants. Does anybody have any links of places that sell something that may fit me?"
I'm sorry, but have you considered finding a different nutritionist? What an awful thing to say to a pregnant mama. Not to mention your doctor considering 198 at 5'8" "seriously morbidly obese," wtf is up with that???? letabug I think it's so important to NOT spend your pregnancy beating yourself up about your weight. I did, a little, some of it is unavoidable... but having supportive care providers who understand that there is more to health than the number on the scale has made a HUGE difference.

Old Navy is where I found a lot of maternity stuff too. I got one pair of jeans from Motherhood (which I'm about bustin' out of these days







), and several different tops. Their XXL's and even some of their XL's in tops fit me fine, but I had to actually try stuff on to see what would work best. Also, Bella Band is now making plus-sizes, finally!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I have to agree that any professional who was working _for me_ who told me that I was going to die and my baby would suffer would be tossed so fast their head would spin. Sure being overweight can carry health concerns but why would someone be that insensitive? They are supposedly in a "helping profession" not a scaring and hurting one! And morbidly obese? Um, NO WAY sister! I wish I were so morbidly obese.
PULEEEZE!







:


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

im so glad to have found this thread! i posted in the thread asking for our own forum, i hope we get it. too much going on in this thread.

i am a plus size mama with severe hyperemesis and other pregnancy complications. i was 265 on oct 2nd and now i am 233 as of my 12 week visit. if i am still losing weight on wednesday i will be admitted to the hospital for nutrition support (ivs, and iv meds to control the vomiting and to get my weight stable)
its been hard, because some people, even y own dad-is like, well great you lost weight! and im like-NO!!!!







: its not ok! i am losing weight in the worst way possible and its threatening my own mental health!

i also have a high risk pregnancy due to havign a mirena iud that is unable to remove-so that is making me crazy too. sigh.

what i want to know is...have any plus size mamas felt EARLY fetal movement in subsequent pregnancies? i am 13 weeks now and i felt a few things that did not feel like gas...but felt like flutters...this is my fourth pregnancy and will be my 3rd child if i dont miscarry. i know i didnt feel my first daughter till later...but this one i think i may be feeling slight flutters now-or is it just way too early? my youngest is already over 4 yrs old and i cant remember when i felt her move.

anyone?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I was between 12 and 14 weeks when I felt DD#3 and DS. It is possible to feel the babies move that early.

Of course I would drive myself crazy, "Is this REALLY the baby?" because I would only feel movement once or twice a day until about 18 - 20 weeks or so.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Oh I swore I felt this baby early. You know when you've been pregnant before what is baby and what is just "stomach stuff", IMO.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

ok, heres one more thingi wonder about. before i got pregnant my stomach muscles were nil, of course now they are still flabby and loose-in fact i have a pot belly, even when im not pregnant. but whatever...what im wondering about is does anyone else feel like their stomach muscles are completely absent? when i sneeze i need to literally hold my stomach! also turning over is a chore and i often need to hold my stomach when i flip from side to side in bed. is anyone else experienceing this? is there a name for this besides being out of shape?

a

ps-i totally realize this is an issue that could happen to anyone-plus size or not!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Wow I don't know but I hear ya. Sometimes when I sneeze, I think I'm gonna have a uterine rupture! It really feels like a blow out of some kind and it hurts big time.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
Wow I don't know but I hear ya. Sometimes when I sneeze, I think I'm gonna have a uterine rupture! It really feels like a blow out of some kind and it hurts big time.

exactly! except its less uterine feeling but i do know what youre saying...i jsut wonder how i will be able to survive this through till june when im due!

is there anythign that we can do while pregnant to help this?


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkedmamajama* 
exactly! except its less uterine feeling but i do know what youre saying...i jsut wonder how i will be able to survive this through till june when im due!

is there anythign that we can do while pregnant to help this?

Maybe some kind of support... I have been wearing a bella band, they are more supportive than most of the other belly bands out there without being girdle-esque... but maybe something even stronger might be better for you for right now????

Anyways, I just wanted to send you a







It sounds like you have an awful lot on your plate right now!!!!!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Yea I second the support belt/shirt. I haven't been using anything this time because I can't stand to feel restricted but it DOES help.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:

what i want to know is...have any plus size mamas felt EARLY fetal movement in subsequent pregnancies?
Yup. 11 weeks with my second one. I don't know why they say plus sized women aren't able to feel movement as soon as "regular" women. It's silly. I've got nerves on the inside of me too.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

i

Quote:

am a plus size mama with severe hyperemesis and other pregnancy complications. i was 265 on oct 2nd and now i am 233 as of my 12 week visit. if i am still losing weight on wednesday i will be admitted to the hospital for nutrition support (ivs, and iv meds to control the vomiting and to get my weight stable)
btw, I wanted to let you know, I went through this with my first baby (lost 35 lb due to morning sickness and stomach parasites). I know it's totally miserable and worrisome, but I just wanted to encourage you. We both survived (without IV's as I didn't have access to them!). Ds was a scrawny little thing, but he was fine and healthy anyway. And, after the m/s left, I gained back all that weight plus 30 more.







:


----------



## a~...Mamacitaa~... (Sep 18, 2004)

hi there momma's another plus size prego here to join you....im about a
24-26w pre prego.... im 6 1/2 months riight now...have gained nothing from this PG but have lost 10lbs...we are having a girl.....


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey, maybe if we can get enough people over in the suggestions forum to ask, we might finally get our forum...

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ight=plus-size

Here's a thread we've been working on, but there are only a few of us there! I know more than that want a plus-sized forum, so... go post, ladies


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

Seems to me like there have been lots and lots of people looking for a plus sized forum and no one cares....what is up with that

seems like it would not be that much of an effort for whomever makes those decisions - kind of frustrating to be truthful. Who wants to read through 11+ pages of threads that are more than 6 months old in many cases?? wow


----------



## michellejy (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkedmamajama* 
i am a plus size mama with severe hyperemesis and other pregnancy complications. i was 265 on oct 2nd and now i am 233 as of my 12 week visit. if i am still losing weight on wednesday i will be admitted to the hospital for nutrition support (ivs, and iv meds to control the vomiting and to get my weight stable)

When I was pregnant with my daughter, I was so nauseous all the time that I lost 20 pounds in 2 months. My doctor told me if I didn't start gaining by the next appointment, I'd be hospitalized as well. (I wasn't vomiting, but I really could not force myself to eat because the thought of food turned my stomach.) Of course, by the time I delivered, I ended up at 30 pounds over my starting weight.







Hang in there, it really doesn't last forever, even though it seems like it.

As for the question about feeling movement, I was definitely feeling this baby by about 13 weeks. Part of me thought it wasn't possible since everything I read said I wouldn't feel movement until much later, and my personal favorite, that fluffy women won't feel movement as soon as other women. As a pp said, do we have less nerves?







I had confirmation it really was the baby when the doctor found the heartbeat exactly where I'd been feeling movement.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

how are we all doing?

as for me-i started a new med to help my hyperemesis and it is helping, slowly, but helping nonetheless. my big gripe is that at my last dr appt, i was going to get admitted to the hospital if i was still losing weight. so i got to the appt. weighed in, and i asked the nurse if i lost weight. she looked and said i gained 2 lbs. i was like-oh good! cause i had lost 32 lbs in such a short time and i was going to get hospitalized, which i wasnt looking forward to. so the nurse chimes in with-well you dont want to gain weight like that, thats too much to gain in one week. i tried telling her-but i was losign weight! and she says-but you started out really overweight to begin with. i got really mad and kept tellign her-i was vomiting excessively and lsot over 30+ lbs but she was not listening. she had her fat glasses on i guess. she told me i should only gain 2-3 lbs a month! i told her to leave my room, that i couldnt stand to talk to her anymore. ARGH!

plus size mamas with hyperemesis get treated so badly. i was so mad.

anyway-im still throwing up, but not as much, and im able to eat food again which is such a relief.

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

That is so rude! I would be so happy to gain a couple pounds if I had just lost 30 from vomiting so much. I'm glad you asked her to leave. Way to go!

And I'm doing better. I'm feeling less sick all the time. I went out to eat with friends last night and had these awesome fried spring rolls and a stir fry. It felt good to eat.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inkedmamajama* 
how are we all doing?

as for me-i started a new med to help my hyperemesis and it is helping, slowly, but helping nonetheless. my big gripe is that at my last dr appt, i was going to get admitted to the hospital if i was still losing weight. so i got to the appt. weighed in, and i asked the nurse if i lost weight. she looked and said i gained 2 lbs. i was like-oh good! cause i had lost 32 lbs in such a short time and i was going to get hospitalized, which i wasnt looking forward to. so the nurse chimes in with-well you dont want to gain weight like that, thats too much to gain in one week. i tried telling her-but i was losign weight! and she says-but you started out really overweight to begin with. i got really mad and kept tellign her-i was vomiting excessively and lsot over 30+ lbs but she was not listening. she had her fat glasses on i guess. she told me i should only gain 2-3 lbs a month! i told her to leave my room, that i couldnt stand to talk to her anymore. ARGH!

plus size mamas with hyperemesis get treated so badly. i was so mad.

anyway-im still throwing up, but not as much, and im able to eat food again which is such a relief.

how is everyone else doing?

I am so sorry you went through this. What a #@[email protected]%! UA VIOLATION. Grrrrrrrr. I have been blessed to have midwives who look at my overall health and not just the number on the scale... actually I'm *always* self-conscious about how much I've gained and they are like... "Stop it. You're pregnant! You've gained a normal amount of weight! Your body knows what it needs." Blessed. I really cannot imagine having to deal with such bias on top of all else you are dealing with.

Because, hyperemesis.







I am so sorry! That would be so *miserable.* I hope you ladies feel better fast fast!!!!

As for the plus-sized forum... maybe we need a letter writing campaign... since the many many posts requesting the forum seem to just be being ignored? What do you ladies think?

ETA...I had things I wanted to post in my DDC about which I did not, as I know the normal sized ladies there won't be able to relate. It really bums me out.







I know I am not the only one, either!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey mamas! I am a plus sized mama on my fifth baby. I am a 26/28, and I am sure gaining already.







I shouldn't frown. I just wasn't ready for this. again. I really just want to be cute pregnant, not fat and no one notices until I am going to pop. But it's ok. I have birthed 4 beautiful babies all healthy and wonderful, and the last two at home.









I am due in August.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

LANE BRYANT HAS MATERNITY WEAR?! I had no idea!

Of course I can't afford it, but COOL!
http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.co...age?cgid1=1570

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.co...GE?PAGEID=1624

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.co...age?cgid1=1572

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.co...age?cgid1=1573

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.co...age?cgid1=1575


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
Hey mamas! I am a plus sized mama on my fifth baby. I am a 26/28, and I am sure gaining already.







I shouldn't frown. I just wasn't ready for this. again. I really just want to be cute pregnant, not fat and no one notices until I am going to pop. But it's ok. I have birthed 4 beautiful babies all healthy and wonderful, and the last two at home.









I am due in December.

No offense but Dec. seems a bit far out. I got pregnant the last week in Jan last year and my baby was born Nov. 5th


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

That is because I meant August.







OMG! It is starting already. LOL I am goign to go edit my original post.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

lol placenta brain already?! hahaha happens to me all the time!


----------



## Beth Ann (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany* 
I'm Sara. MN Mom of a DD, 6, DS, 4 3/4, then I had 2 miscarriages and then DS, 2 and I'm a little over 22 weeks pregnant with our next baby.

I'm around a size 18 prepregnancy, but according to the weight charts, for my height (5') and weight I'm about 60 pounds overweight.

I have a little gripe. I started my pregnant about 180 pounds. I'm planning a homebirth with a midwife. At the first appointment, she mentioned how important diet/exercise is for a healthy pregnancy and basically said if I don't gain any weight for the pregnancy that is just fine since I'm starting out quite a bit more than I need to be at. Ok, yeah, like I didn't know I was overweight.







:

Anyways, so the second appointment I had gained about a half pound, she discussed with my my nutrition and I said it wasn't good but I would work on it. So then I had my next appointment yesterday. I gained about 2 pounds so a total gain of about 2 1/2 pounds(by the way I'm not trying to not gain weight, it's just what is happening so far, chasing 3 other children probably has something to do with it!!). SO my thoughts is not a big weight gain, I'm doing good according to her standards. So then she asks how nutrition is going, I said it is going better, I"m trying to get more calcium and protein, fruits, salads, etc. She says that's good and then asks if I eat out at fast food restaurants. I said sometimes, like once a week when we are running around we'll stop. She goes on to tell me how horrible McDonalds is for me and that if I have to go there to have a salad but no fries or Big Macs(not that I eat Big Macs, she just made the comment)...wouldn't the fact that I haven't gained much show that I'm not gorging myself on burgers, fries, ice cream, etc.? It kind of bothered me. I'm sorry but if I'm running around in the car how the heck am I supposed to eat a salad?







:

So I'm curious what your doctors and/or midwifes have said about your weight gain for pregnancy?

Thanks for letting me vent.







: Sara

I was at 200 pounds pre pregnancy (I am 30 weeks pregnant). My midwife just doesn't want me gaining more than 20-25 pounds. She showed me a chart that showed how much weight is natural. I believe that besides the baby's weight you also have boob weight, blood, fluid around baby and fat that builds up to help during breastfeeding. You Midwife sounds odd.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

my midwife doesnt give a crap what i gain. so long as the food i eat is healthy and i feel/look healthy weight isnt an issue.
at all.
if any midwife or ob makes weight an issue, that is NOT the HCP you need to be seeing.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
lol placenta brain already?! hahaha happens to me all the time!









I think I still have it from my last pregnancy.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
my midwife doesnt give a crap what i gain. so long as the food i eat is healthy and i feel/look healthy weight isnt an issue.
at all.
if any midwife or ob makes weight an issue, that is NOT the HCP you need to be seeing.

I agree. My mw the last two times did not harp on me about it, and I was about 280 pounds, and gained about 20 with each pregnancy.
She just would remind me to get some sort of exercise and to eat healthy. She didn't even insist on weighing me.


----------



## julieanne (Oct 24, 2005)

Umm, is this just me? Medela claims their large/xL size for a pregnancy support belt fits to size 20 dress size pre-pregnancy, or a waist size of 34. Is there anyone out there whose waist is a 34 while wearing a size 20? I'm asking because I was a size 20 when my waist size was 40-42. When my waist was 34in I wore about a size 14. That's a pretty big difference, so I'm confused.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

when my waist was a 34 i was a 14 yeah.
at a size 20 my waist is about 42.


----------



## DayDreamer (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
LANE BRYANT HAS MATERNITY WEAR?! I had no idea!

Of course I can't afford it, but COOL!
http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.co...age?cgid1=1570

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.co...GE?PAGEID=1624

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.co...age?cgid1=1572

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.co...age?cgid1=1573

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.co...age?cgid1=1575

OMG, this makes me so happy. I didn't know! I'm *only* 31 weeks, so maybe I can finally get some cute maternity clothes for this last stretch. I've been wearing PJ bottoms/sweat pants. So unattractive and I hate leaving the house. They probably don't carry these in their stores, huh?


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DayDreamer* 
OMG, this makes me so happy. I didn't know! I'm *only* 31 weeks, so maybe I can finally get some cute maternity clothes for this last stretch. I've been wearing PJ bottoms/sweat pants. So unattractive and I hate leaving the house. They probably don't carry these in their stores, huh?

I've never seen them in the stores around here, but I am so glad you get to wear them.







Most of the mat stuff they have is too short for me int he belly when I'm not pregnant, let alone when I have a big ol' belly. LOL


----------



## pinkroses328 (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
I've never seen them in the stores around here, but I am so glad you get to wear them.







Most of the mat stuff they have is too short for me int he belly when I'm not pregnant, let alone when I have a big ol' belly. LOL

Hi new here:
though NOT preggers as of yet..ttc for #3 I am plus -size too. So i can relate!!lol
When i was in 02- I jsut wore 2 sizes up incase i got bigger that is with normal clothes.Just my 2 cents..lol Hope everyone has a great pregnancy and a wonderful outcome!!!


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

so im confused as to where my baby iside my body. im 18 weeks, this will be my 3rd child, but when i feel any movement its up HIGH. but when i go to the dr, and she listens to the heartbeat she is listening super low-like in my pubic hair. so where is the baby?


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi, I am new and newly pregnant. We just went in for ultrasound today and baby looks wonderful, perfect and beautiful at eight weeks, three days. NP kept saying she looks like a girl! Time will tell. I am high risk because of my age, previous pregnancies and history of miscarriage/ectopic.

Overall everything looks good for now.

I am happy to find a place with other mamas like me. My first pregnancy I was a size five but that was twenty seven years ago







Currently I am an 18/20/22/24, does that make sense? Depends on the manufacturer and what part of my body is goes on. I do feel bad to start a pregnancy at my top weight. Last time I lost seventy five pounds and got down to a size 14 and then gained sixty plus pounds over the pregnancy and then lost most of it only to gain it back last year when I was pregnant but miscarried and then afterwards dealt with depression. My weight has always been my cross to bear through life.

I'm not sure what I will do about my OB, he is not size friendly by a long shot but he does get me through safe natural vaginal deliveries. My worst problem has been with the L&D nurses who look at me like I have three heads for being pregnant and fat and already having kids at home. The nursery nurses aren't any better and want to give my kids bottles because they insist I must be diabetic (not, never have been) and that they will develop low blood sugar. There is a lot of prejudice against plus size mamas.

The good thing is the IBCLC at our hospital is a beautiful 22/24 and she always makes me feel real good and tells the nursery nurses to leave my babies alone and let me nurse them!

Look forward to getting to share this pregnancy with you all.


----------



## Jess's Mom (Jun 2, 2006)

Im with you! With my first pg I was at my perfect body weight, but gained 60lbs because the diet I had been on made me starve. I never lost all the weight and now am pg with twins. I will tell you, when I am pg, I am hungry and I am not going to starve myself while I'm pg. I would also say that while your MW might be correct in saying proper diet and exercise is bennificial to both you and your baby, if you were not in a previous work out then it is not good to start one up now because it will stress your body. I believe a good walk now is great for everyone, but if you are chasing little one's all day, your getting your exercise. I try to eat better stuff, more veg.cut out pop(except Sprite for sickness) stuff like that, but I do not stress over it. It is not worth it. I have had 2 m/c's and I am just glad to be pg again and am praying for healthy baby's and however fat I get, is how fat I get. You may also shop around for a new caregiver, I am a firm believer you should be 100% comfortable. I just changed myself.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you for the links to Lane Bryant Maternity. I ordered four items that I have never found in my size before. I bought a bella band, two camisoles to keep me warm under my tops and a t-shirt that has baby sayings all over it! I really wanted a t-shirt last time and I couldn't find anything that fit. So cool to find things in my size and with a $25 off coupon everything was very reasonable at $75 total. The NP just told me yesterday that I need to relax and enjoy this pregnancy. Having a few new items in my wardrobe will help me do that!


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

I'm really glad I found this thread!! My husband and I are ttc for the first time. I'm 5'4" and currently about 215. We've been trying off and on since last March but haven't really gotten serious about timing till the last couple of months.

I have a ton of questions, but I tend to ramble a bit, sorry!









In July I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's and low progesterone. I've had long cycles and agonizing cramps for years so I was relieved to finally have a diagnosis, but now I'm wondering if there may be more going on because my cycles have lengthened to 34 days and despite a biphasic chart I'm not positive whether or not I'm ovulating. But at least my husband convinced the doctor to switch me from Levoxyl to Armour (which I believe to be the best thyroid medicine and is the only one I haven't seen reports of miscarriages with)

I'm currently on a search for a doctor or midwife (do they take you while ttc?) and for a GP or something of that sort. I'm especially nervous because I have yet to find a doctor who will treat Hashimoto's to the elimination of symptoms and is knowledgeable about Armour. Armour suppresses TSH, so I'm paranoid they'll try to decrease my Armour or not increase it enough based upon bloodtests, and I know under-treated hypothyroidism is very dangerous during pregnancy!

I don't know if I've been discriminated against or gotten attitude for my size. It seems that all nurses and 99% of doctors take an instant dislike to me, but I guess I never really considered that it could be weight. We've speculated it could be because my husband and I are both (for ourselves and each other) very pro-active and question everything they say, or that when in pain I'm strong but a little nervous and need reassurance, or that my husband dotes on me and they're envious.









Oh wait, yeah there was one time I'm sure was size related! Last year my ex-obgyn ((start OT rant))whom I used to love and was pretty size-positive, put me through an un-needed laproscopic surgery for suspected endometriosis after first refusing the thyroid and hormone testing and then lying to me and saying he'd done it and the results came back fine. ((end OT rant))

I was in so much pain when I went in for the surgery that I was severely dehydrated since I'd been afraid to drink anything all day because I didn't think I'd be able to make it out of bed to pee. So they had a horrible time getting the IV's in me! The first nurse fished and fished, we gave her three tries till my husband told her no more..find someone else! The second nurse did the same thing except while she was fishing she was scolding me to relax since being tense was making it harder to get it in. Then told me that she wouldn't have any problems if I wasn't so overweight, all the fat was padding my veins, and showed me her varicose veins as an example of what mine should be like. Then told me I'd better get used to IV's if I was planning on getting pregnant cause you have to get them ALL the time (do you really? do I have to? I will if the baby needs it but I HATE them!) And that I had better start exercising and losing weight or I wouldn't have a healthy pregnancy and how she'd walked several miles each day during her pregnancy and on and on! (Finally my husband said "enough!" to her too. After they paged the doctor they had an ER nurse sent up who got it painlessly on the first try, to the death glares of the nurses who had failed lol)

Anyway......I've been wondering, are there any tests I could/should be getting before pregnancy in order to avoid some of the ones during pregnancy? I'm trying to follow a nutritious diet (vegetarian and very low soy and doing lots more research here on nutrition) and have *very* gradually been losing weight (probably also due to finally being on a reasonable Armour dosage). I've been wondering if I may be at risk for diabetes even pre-pregnancy, though I've drastically reduced my sugar and simple-carb intake.

My plan (and I just told my husband who agrees) is to eat healthy foods, have a few treats once in a while, if I'm craving something try to figure out why (though I really don't know what a krispy kreme or cheeto craving would translate to in health foods! lol) not overeat....and not worry at all about my weight now, or during the pregnancy.

Also I've tried to exercise a bit more (up from nothing lol) and I'm getting out for walks a few times per week now. I've been thinking of looking for a local aqua-aerobics class. Do you think that would be ok to start while TTC? And are there exercises I should avoid during the two-week-wait?

Thanks to anyone who managed to get through my rambling! Hopefully my posts from now on won't be quite so long, but no promises


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

you are near me right? do i know you?????








you do NOT have to get IVs all the time while pregnant or even at all. alot of women that birth in the hospital do get IVs but only because alot of them dont know you can refuse them. technically you can refuse ANY medical "procedure" tho i would suggest having info before accepting or refusing treatment for anything ever. the whole name of the game with pregnancy and labor is "GET INFORMED!" and no, sorry, what to expect when you're expecting is NOT information.
if you need a midwife refferal and are near PDX ish areai HIGHLY suggest Pamela, her MDC name is pamamidwife.
she is my midwife and i LOVE her to death.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

I am the mom of 2 boys, almost 5 and 2.75. I am an 18-20 pre pregnancy. I am nearly 5'8" and started this pregnancy at 217lbs. I have been overweight (about the same as now) for all of my pregnancies. At 12.5 weeks I think I am up 4 lbs at this point but my ob seems very unconcerned with my weight. I do some times dream of having a tummy with less padding (easier to keep track of babes hb) but I really am very comfortable with my body especially when I am pregnant. I do plan on being more physically active this time around. Im due the end of July - the first of August.
Joy


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

Wow that was a quick response Addysmama!







I believe we do live near each other...and we talked once for a couple minutes on yahoo back in June hehe.

Thanks for the midwife recommendation! Is she affiliated with any hospital or birthing center? I recently got a recommendation for an OB out at Adventist's who sounds like he could be ok, though it's a bit of a drive. And I've been told to check out St. Vincent's but not anyone in particular there. I read rave reviews of Andeluz here but then spoke with someone who said they have had some problems and may not be the safest place.

There is SO much to research! I've been doing a lot of reading on nutrition but there's just so much and so much is conflicting. Then I need to start reading on prenatal care and tests, and birth plans etc. I'm thankful I've started my research before pregnancy cause even if I get a positive test this cycle I still feel like I don't have nearly enough time to prepare lol.

For those who are looking for maternity clothes - I've found a couple of maternity shirts on clearance at Target (Liz Lange brand I think) and several empire-waisted shirts at Ross - they seem to be the style right now.

I'm actually more worried that people already think I look pregnant, than that they won't notice till later in the pregnancy lol. Of course once I *am* pregnant I'll be proud to show but not too thrilled about it till I am









How do you handle it when people ask due dates? I don't think I'll be very comfortable telling strangers, both because I'm afraid I'll "show" too soon, and also I just don't think it's their business.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

she is a homebirth midwife. i had Addy at st V's stay FAR FAR FAR away from there if you want a natural birth. however if you are ok with being induced, being strapped down to the bed for fetal monitoring the whole time and ending up with a c-sec (about 1 in 3 to 2 in 5 births at st vs are c-sec) then they would be great for you.
but, if you want a natural wonderful blissful waterbirth, i say either go to Andaluz (fabulous place!!!!!!!) or Alma midwifery in portland. OR have a homebirth.

as for looking pregnant. i have had a HUGE tummy for quite some time and i forever will, so my mom has been asking me since Addy was born "are you pregnant again?" lol i am only 13 weeks as of yesterday. and my uterus is just now starting to pop up... but i still wont have a noticably PREGNANT belly for at least 10 more weeks, until then i just look fat.
but ya know what? who cares what other people think????
as for due dates i say "i am due in August" thats it. i am really due end of july beginning of august somewhere in there, and specifics are none of anyone elses business.


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

Sorry for the thread (somewhat) hijack! We really DO need our own forum!

Thanks for the info Addysmama! My first priority will be the health of my baby, secondly myself. I'm nervous cause (well assuming I get pregnant lol) this will be my first birth, so I don't have experience of knowing my body and having been through it. My instincts and research all say to go as natural as possible. And I do NOT want to be in a place that will intentionally try to sabotage my wishes. I guess I'm most nervous about being able to be transfered in time if something does go wrong. I saw pictures of Andaluz and it does look like a beautiful place to give birth. But I've also heard several horror stories about it that make me uncomfortable. Then again, how many horror stories are there about hospitals, plus how many extra that women don't even know could have been different? There's so many conflicting stories and opinions that it's difficult to sort through. Luckily I still have at least 40 weeks or more to keep figuring it out right?


----------



## michellejy (Nov 15, 2006)

So how many pages does this thread need to be before someone decides a plus-size pregnancy forum would be useful? Honestly, it's a bit hard to wade through this many pages of info to find info about special concerns, plus-size maternity clothes, nursing bras, etc.







:


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

My mw wants to do an extra, early, GD test. I said no. It is based soley on my weight. I have had 4 perfectly healthy pregnancies and births, the last two of them at home. At least this modivates me to get off my arse and find a HB MW(mine moved away). How lame.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

ANd YES, we need a forum!!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

we DO need a forum.
thats odd, everyone i have talked to that has used Andaluz midwives and the BC itself LOVED it... will you PM me the horror story you heard???
how close are you to a hospital? i mean driving like you NEED to get there?
i know there is one fairly close to Andaluz, and Alma is downtown(i think) so close to ALOT of hospitals. transfering time shouldnt be the issue, but having a care provider that would know when its appropriate to transfer you is. does that make sense?
i am a bit rambly.

ok i need to rant for a bit.
i am 13w2d and have been feeling movement for a few weeks. i recently started feeling tiny thumps. all the movement i feel is IN my uterus.
i have heard in my ddc and other places all over the internet that larger women shuldnt be able to feel their babies movement until much later than average or skinny women. i call bullsh!t!!!! it pisses me off to no end that people perpetuate these myths. i have fat in my body but NOT INSIDE my uterus!!!!! aggggggggg. that makes me so mad!!!!!
/rant

argh.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
ok i need to rant for a bit.
i am 13w2d and have been feeling movement for a few weeks. i recently started feeling tiny thumps. all the movement i feel is IN my uterus.
i have heard in my ddc and other places all over the internet that larger women shuldnt be able to feel their babies movement until much later than average or skinny women. i call bullsh!t!!!! it pisses me off to no end that people perpetuate these myths. i have fat in my body but NOT INSIDE my uterus!!!!! aggggggggg. that makes me so mad!!!!!
/rant

argh.

Yeah, that pisses me off too. LOL Just like cosleeping is more dangerous if you're fat, cause I have no feeling on my fat ody to know if I am rolling on the baby!! Grrr...even mothering mag printed that.







:

I believe you! I have felt my babes as early as 11 weeks or so, and I had one babe who I didn't feel til around 18 weeks, it has so much to do with the position of the baby, and the placenta.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

aggggg the cosleeping comment. grrrrrrrr.
you know, cause i am soooo fat that my nerves dont work anymore and i am so unaware of my surroundings that i find my babies under my belly flap. on under my huge ass.....
agggggggggg!








grrrr


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

BELLY FLAP!!! OMG! Only I could think that was so funny, right? I seriously can not stop laughing!!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

have you seen Click with Adam Sandler???
OMG there is a scene where he has an extra flap of skin on his belly... i cracked up SOOOO hard cause being a fat mama, who has had a baby. and a c-section.... i know ALLLL about the belly flap!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I haven't seen it, but when I was reading your post I was picturing myself waking in the middle of the night and saying, "where did the baby go?" Then saying , "oh, wait." and lifting up my belly flap and there he was.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

wow! 14 pages.

Nice to meet you all.

23 weeks here, plus size mamma of 4.......


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

welcome Tammy!!!!

lol yeah moo thats how i see it in my head... what these people think i stash my babies under my belly flap???!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
welcome Tammy!!!!

lol yeah moo thats how i see it in my head... what these people think i stash my babies under my belly flap???!


















Tammy!

I think those early pages are from last year sometime.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Definitely the place to be... was a size 18 at 250# before TTC, the infertility doc put me on Metformin (which most people will lose weight on), and I gained 15#, and went up to a 20. Am 9 weeks pg now with my first.

Had my first visit with the NP who I've been "assigned" to at Kaiser last week tell me that I should really see a nutritionist, and she would give me a referral, but that if I didn't want to, I wouldn't have to, and I should just be eating a low fat diet.







: I may be asking for a new NP. She didn't ask me about my diet or eating habits or anything, just assumed that because I'm big I have no clue about nutrition. I proceeded to inform her that I eat a healthy diet and am very careful of what I put in my mouth, thankyouverymuch, but it really irritated me. If she had bothered to look at my chart, she would have seen the 15# weight gain after being put at Metformin, and could have extrapolated that there's something other than bad eating habits going on.

I then had an interview with a set of MWs (3 of them), and I asked them about weight gain and GD, etc. They said they're not concerned with weight gain because it is very personal, but they do educate on nutrition and ask that pg women keep a food diary; they don't do a GTT, because it's not an accurate indicator of anything, but they do use a glucometer at appts, if they feel it's indicated (although they won't risk you out of a HB for GD, if you follow the diet). And that they have found that most "complications" are controllable by diet, etc. Really liked the attitude these midwives had about weight.

As for feeling movement, I've been thinking I've been feeling something the last few days, not real sure what it was, since everybody says it's way too early to feel anything from the baby. Glad to hear those little fluttery movements aren't necessarily my imagination.









Cris


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm 13 weeks this week and I haven't gained anything yet. I certainly haven't gone hungry. I just have big aversions to unhealthy foods and cravings for fruit and veggies. (oh, and I've had ice cream every night this week) Plus, I feel sick if I overeat. I'm not too worried about gaining weight, but I don't want to pack it on like I did with my first. I thought being pregnant meant I could eat all I want.

I'm sad to hear so many stories of people being rude at the doctor because of weight. My doctor doesn't mention it when I'm pregnant. He does talk to me about it when I'm not, but never in a mean or judgemental way. It used to embarrass me to get weighed in, but it doesn't anymore.

Since we don't have our own forum, would anyone want to do a monthly thread? I know I get lost in these big threads.


----------



## 3peaswithz's (Jan 21, 2007)

I am also having a home birth (due in two weeks) and overweight prepregnancy and the midwife that I see has never even weighed me or asked my weight. WOW, what a relief. There is nothing like feeling unnessecary shame for weight gain during pregnancy or any other time. By the way, I am new to this Mothering community. Nice to meet ya!


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey ladies! I am no longer pregnant, but wanted to drop in here to let you guys know that Lane Bryant online is now carrying maternity clothes! It's pricey (of course), but sheeeeeeeeeeeesh... 'course they wait until I am no longer pregnant!!!!

http://www.lanebryant.com

Just look in each category for the LB maternity sections. (ie: under tops, dresses, etc.)

I had my baby at home Dec. 30th! And we really do need our own forum. I don't understand why MDC is so determined not to give us one?


----------



## Keeping_it_ secret (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
LANE BRYANT HAS MATERNITY WEAR?! I had no idea!

Of course I can't afford it, but COOL!

Ok, I'm confused- this site is Lane Bryant too. And alot cheaper: http://www.lanebryantcatalog.com/Dep...px?DeptId=9300


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Different companies w/ very different styles of clothing! It is confusing though! Lane Bryant Catalog is not my style at all, but if it is yours that is awesome! LaneBryant.com is the site which goes with the actual brick and mortar store and the clothes are a bit more trendy and youthful, though definitely expensive. Honestly I only wore a few things I really loved maternity wise anyways, so it would've been worth it to me to have gotten a few things I loved from there!


----------



## michellejy (Nov 15, 2006)

Okay, just a thought, but since we are obviously unloved as far as getting our own forum, what if we start a series of threads beginning with Plus Size Mamas for each new topic?

Like:

Plus Size Mamas: Maternity Clothes

Plus Size Mamas: Nursing Bras

Plus Size Mamas: What to look for in an OB/CNM

Maybe if we have several threads rather than one giant one, someone will actually see the need for a forum?


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeping_it_ secret* 
Ok, I'm confused- this site is Lane Bryant too. And alot cheaper: http://www.lanebryantcatalog.com/Dep...px?DeptId=9300

OH MY GOD!! Thanks so much for posting that! The shirts are LONG ENOUGH FOR ME AND THEY HAVE MY SIZE!! I posted a lany bryant link a while back and they had my size but all the shirts were like 25 inches long, that's not long enough for me not pregnant! YAYAYAYAY!!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

mamamoo you are almost everywhere i am here.







are you stalking me?
















kidding.
i am actually contemplating getting some maternity jeans. its not warm enough for my gypsy skirts that i love to wear when PG, and my jeans are SOOOOOO tight.
yep thats. it.
when i get some extra dough i will get some materity pants.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

we must just have the same interests. THat's funny!


----------



## Keeping_it_ secret (Dec 14, 2006)

I ordered this:
http://www.lanebryantcatalog.com/pro...PurchaseType=0

I'll let you know how it is when it arrives- should be today. I also ordered a few things from JC penny.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

They have yoga pants and nursing gowns for $12.99 that look pretty cute. I don't use a nursing gown except at the hospital and it is hard to find something inexpensive.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I went to the JC Penny outlet (the only store in my area that carried plus size maternity) & they had some really good deals. If you have one near you....totally worth the trip!!!!!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are some sites where I found plus-sized maternity clothes.

http://www.plusmommaternity.com/
http://www.babybecoming.com/
http://www.plusmaternity.com/
http://www.jakeandme.com/
http://www.maternity4less.com/

HTH


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeping_it_ secret* 
I ordered this:
http://www.lanebryantcatalog.com/pro...PurchaseType=0

I'll let you know how it is when it arrives- should be today. I also ordered a few things from JC penny.

Cute!


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

My things came from Lane Bryant dot com so I will give you all a review.

I bought the baby sayings t-shirt because it is the only place I have seen one in plus size. It is cute but the material is thin so I can't see it lasting long. It is not as heavy as you normally expect a cotton t-shirt to be.

I bought two tank tops and they are identical to the non pregnant ones. I like these to wear as an extra layer under shirts.

I bought the Bella Band in white with lace trim. This looks really cute on but dh didn't get the style but my teenage daughter sure did. I didn't find it much help though with my pants as far as keeping them up. It has to be adjusted throughout the day or it just slips down and looks funny. I might find it more useful later in the pregnancy. For now I wouldn't buy one again.

Not sure if it was worth my $75 investment but I don't plan on buying anything else for this pregnancy since I already have several tops, slacks and a dress.


----------



## anj119 (Sep 19, 2002)

OK mommas..... help me out here because I'm starting to freak a little...

i went into this pregnancy at 240 pounds, my last appt. w/ midwife i weighed 278. i am 5'6". this is my third baby and each pregnancy has left its own scars on my skin. stretch marks i mean.
i wondered in my second pregnancy if it were like an accordian..... or a pleated skirt..... would the stretch marks from last time stretch back out or would i get all new ones. and i got all new ones.
and I'm getting all new ones this pregnancy as well.
so Ive got stretch marks on top of stretch marks which stretch through and over other stretch marks until there are areas on my tummy where it feels soooooooooooo weird.
some of these babies are like 2 inches across. i don't mean in length, i mean 2 inches wide. and alot of them. so my whole belly all the skin on it has this weird feel to it like scar tissue.
and now
that under belly belly part? (god i hope you know what i mean.... its like the waddle that hangs down beneath my pregnant belly...?)
the under belly part has developed a hardness to it. a yucky hardness. like a huge deep scar. i can feel the difference in that part of my body.... a different texture, a different density it almost 'floats' just beneath my skin but my skin is a part of it too with all the stretch marks.

this is making no sense.
but it is bugging the crap out of me.

what is going on with you guys and the old stretch marks. tell me tell me please

-anj119


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

anj119 - I don't think I got too many new ones with the second. Some of the old ones got longer near the top of my abdomen. No hardness. I'm only 14 weeks with this one, so who knows what will happen. I wonder if there are any supplements that help increase the elasticity of the skin.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

wendy, arent we due within days of eachother?

this is my 2nd, only at 14w6d so no more stretchmarks yet, but with Addy i got them going in EVERY direction, up n down, side to side, diagonal. random lil ones, BIG ones... i am hoping my skin just uses those, cause mine HURT when i was pregnant.


----------



## MOMGOTSPUNK (Dec 16, 2005)

I am a plus-sized pregnant mama, and I LOVE this thread. I have been dying looking at all the maternity sutff in size S/M. There has been some really cute stuff too, but if it doesn't fit that what good is that.

When I was pregnant last time my mom bought me some Small and Medium Maternity clothing, and then told me that she thought that all Maternity clothing was the same. I know she didn't mean it, but it really made me feel super badly.









Thanks for the heads up on some cool places to get plus sized maternity.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Ang~I am not sure...I don't have that, though I *do* have stretch marks upon stretch marks, and HUGE ones also. Mine have all faded pretty much, and while they are noticeable, they arn't really, really bad right now.

I did want to mention that I live in spokane(not too far from you), and you should come visit us on the finding yoour tribe forum, spokane area roll call thread.


----------



## anj119 (Sep 19, 2002)

thanks for everyone who responded to my question. based on what you guys are saying, i think i had better bring this up with my midwife. it sounds like the hardening thing is not a common experience....

mammamoo, thanks for the friendly invitation. I have been over there to the Spokane area roll call. it seems like a nice bunch of ladies. i met someone who is from my area and we were going to get together for a playdate..... i got sick and bagged out and i haven't really talked to her since. But, she recommended me to her midwife who recommended me to another midwife who she thought might accept my insurance and badda boom badda bing
we got midwife
and not a minute too soon, either.

i love Spokane, BTW. i have spent a few brief stints living over there in the 'big city'. i loved it and i still travel over there once a week for my prenatal care. will be birthing there too. god, i hope i make it and don't end up in the back of my minivan on the side of I-90.

thanks again you guys.
-anj119


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Who is your midwife? Maybe we could meet up and have a playdate some time when you come for your prenatal appointment?
I hope the hardening thing is something not too serious, and it goes away.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *anj119* 
thanks for everyone who responded to my question. based on what you guys are saying, i think i had better bring this up with my midwife. it sounds like the hardening thing is not a common experience....

mammamoo, thanks for the friendly invitation. I have been over there to the Spokane area roll call. it seems like a nice bunch of ladies. i met someone who is from my area and we were going to get together for a playdate..... i got sick and bagged out and i haven't really talked to her since. But, she recommended me to her midwife who recommended me to another midwife who she thought might accept my insurance and badda boom badda bing
we got midwife
and not a minute too soon, either.

i love Spokane, BTW. i have spent a few brief stints living over there in the 'big city'. i loved it and i still travel over there once a week for my prenatal care. will be birthing there too. god, i hope i make it and don't end up in the back of my minivan on the side of I-90.

thanks again you guys.
-anj119


----------



## Keeping_it_ secret (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keeping_it_ secret* 
I ordered this:
http://www.lanebryantcatalog.com/pro...PurchaseType=0

I'll let you know how it is when it arrives- should be today. I also ordered a few things from JC penny.

Its great. But like someone else said, a little thin.

I also order from JC Penny, nice stuff!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

It's a thread about being overweight and co-sleeping.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=607810
I'm curious about your responses. I posted mine already.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i just posted mine. AGG!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Grrr...we were just talking about this a page or three ago.







:


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
i just posted mine. AGG!

Me too!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
Grrr...we were just talking about this a page or three ago.







:

Oh I'll have to scroll back. I haven't been around for awhile.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
Oh I'll have to scroll back. I haven't been around for awhile.

Just so you know the grrr wasn't directed at you, it was at the subject. Sorry if it looked that way.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Oh! I didn't take it that way


----------



## anj119 (Sep 19, 2002)

mommamoo, I pm'ed you.

-anj119


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

That thread is kind of bumming me out and kind of entertaining me all at the same time lol.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
That thread is kind of bumming me out and kind of entertaining me all at the same time lol.

Yeah, it's actually really pissing me off.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

It HAS taken a downturn. It was sort of funny for awhile there but now it's just going in circles.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
It HAS taken a downturn. It was sort of funny for awhile there but now it's just going in circles.

I know, sorry. I think I need to walk away from it, I just can't seem to get my point across.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i am starting to loathe that woman.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I know.







:


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Me too! AM I really not interpreting what she is saying correctly?

Is it really not safe to say that all people with sleeping disorders should use caution, that it has nothign to do with obesity/co-sleeping?


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

she's comparing me to a politician, and I take GREAT offense to that.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

They yanked the thread. I was kind of waiting for that but I do think it was kept somewhat respectful...could have gotten a lot worse!
You're not crazy Mamamoo. The contradictions in what she was saying were pretty bad.
Well I hope they don't yank this one for talking about the other one.
Sorry in advance if that happens.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks mama.









I hope we don't get yanked. I love this thread.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

It would be so nice if we had our own forum!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

It would!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

yes it would!!!

i think instead of saying overweight/obese parents shouldnt co-sleep it should be said: people with known sleeping disorders shouldnt sleep with their child directly next to them. because i may be one giant sea cow, but i have healthy sleep patterns (especially now that DD is 2.5 and sleeps MUCH better at night) and if anything i am HYPER aware of her in my sleep.
argh.
we really need to put in pleas to the powers that be for our own forum.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
yes it would!!!

i think instead of saying overweight/obese parents shouldnt co-sleep it should be said: people with known sleeping disorders shouldnt sleep with their child directly next to them. because i may be one giant sea cow, but i have healthy sleep patterns (especially now that DD is 2.5 and sleeps MUCH better at night) and if anything i am HYPER aware of her in my sleep.
argh.
we really need to put in pleas to the powers that be for our own forum.

Yeah, that was a truly sickening merry go round I got myself caught up on.









It would be nice if we good have a safe place to talk about stuff, but you know the OP did say all sizes welcome...maybe that was the issue?


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Yea that was nuts. I think we were being perfectly clear and it just wasn't being accepted.
So yea we need a forum! This thread has like 50 different topics in it.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

They have reopened the thread and I posted. I don't know if it will help to educate people or not. Some people are going to be thick headed and prejudiced no matter what.

I am scared now being pregnant and obese because I have seen it equated before with child abuse/neglect and that obese women should be treated the same as moms who take drugs during pregnancy, smoke or drink alcohol. It is very scary that some people judge our parenting abilities by our weight.


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi All,
I'm Marla mommy to 1 and 1 is still currently baking!! My daughter is 2 yo almost 3 and I am due in April with my little boy. My biggest concern really is if my daughter who self weaned about a year ago is going to want to try to nurse again when the baby comes?


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momuveight2B* 
They have reopened the thread and I posted. I don't know if it will help to educate people or not. Some people are going to be thick headed and prejudiced no matter what.

I am scared now being pregnant and obese because I have seen it equated before with child abuse/neglect and that obese women should be treated the same as moms who take drugs during pregnancy, smoke or drink alcohol. It is very scary that some people judge our parenting abilities by our weight.

I saw your post and thought it was very eloquent. I'm kind of hesitant to post there again, but I already spoke my piece.
I am pregnant and obese too. It IS scary the way that we can be perceived by others. Hopefully though, those ignorant ideas will never get them anywhere that matters.
This may sound bad but I think I am a more informed mom than many skinny moms who I see spanking, formula feeding, practicing CIO and feeding their kids nothing but saturated fat and refined sugar. I DO know about good nutrition despite my size. Ok sorry that was a little


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmommy2* 
Hi All,
My biggest concern really is if my daughter who self weaned about a year ago is going to want to try to nurse again when the baby comes?

Of couse! Don't worry about this though because if she does it may just be a few tries and then she will move on. If she wants more than that then she still has a need to nurse and you might find it to be totally cool. If you feel very strongly that this is not for you then some moms have found that expressing and offering in a cup satisfies their older child or letting them snuggle while you nurse or offering a story. When the time comes you will find your own path.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
I saw your post and thought it was very eloquent. I'm kind of hesitant to post there again, but I already spoke my piece.
I am pregnant and obese too. It IS scary the way that we can be perceived by others. Hopefully though, those ignorant ideas will never get them anywhere that matters.
This may sound bad but I think I am a more informed mom than many skinny moms who I see spanking, formula feeding, practicing CIO and feeding their kids nothing but saturated fat and refined sugar. I DO know about good nutrition despite my size. Ok sorry that was a little

















Thank you! I agree our parenting should be merit based and not size based. I don't think this is off topic at all for a plus sized pregnant mama forum. I have been thin and pregnant and obese and pregnant. There is a difference in how we are treated. My first pregnancy I gained sixteen pounds and was 154 when I delivered. I heard about the weight then too! I was so hungry all through that pregnancy and my poor babe was only 5#13 ounces at term birth. I am certain she was hungry too! Being obese makes it so hard because I really feel a lot of prejudice from the nurses and OB.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
I saw your post and thought it was very eloquent. I'm kind of hesitant to post there again, but I already spoke my piece.
I am pregnant and obese too. It IS scary the way that we can be perceived by others. Hopefully though, those ignorant ideas will never get them anywhere that matters.
This may sound bad but I think I am a more informed mom than many skinny moms who I see spanking, formula feeding, practicing CIO and feeding their kids nothing but saturated fat and refined sugar. I DO know about good nutrition despite my size. Ok sorry that was a little
















Same here. ANd I was just talking about this with a friend. I bet a LOT of obese people know a LOT about nutrition. I have been obsessed with it over the years...I think about food and nutrition constantly...


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
Yeah, that was a truly sickening merry go round I got myself caught up on.









It would be nice if we good have a safe place to talk about stuff, but you know the OP did say all sizes welcome...maybe that was the issue?









Hi! That's me!







FTR, I think fat women and co-sleeping go together like milk and cookies. I really doubt Venus of Willendorf had an Arm's Reach Co-sleeper!

I am plus-sized but not pregnant yet, but hope to be soon, so I will be lurking this thread. Thank you all who commented on my controversial thread...can't believe there's a controversy!







: Hope everyone is having wonderful pregnancies. I am excited to get pregnant again, because I think I've found a truly positive, plus-size friendly midwife.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

We saw the OB today and he is not going to keep me Baby looks OK for now but he wants me to see the Peris instead for the duration of my pregnancy. He wants me to be followed closely because of the surgeries I had for the endo. So we are going to be on pins and needles during this pregnancy and hope to get to 38 weeks.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

oh momuveught2b!








what does he think the risks are? did you have surgery ON your uterus? or just an big abdomen scar?
i wonder what the birth professionals on the BP threads would suggest???

Ammaarah, oooh milk n cookies. dont you know syaing that around a bunch of fat preggos will cause a stampede? lol. kidding!!!! but that sounds SO good right now.
i think i am deficient in chocolate chips right now









last night i had a wicked BH contax, i am only 16 weeks and DH was STILL able to feel it under my HUGE belly/belly flap. he was like "wow thats rock hard! surrounded with fluffy love" geez i love that man!!!


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)




----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, it got yanked again. I said something, not anything offensive or even directed to the pps but the individual who was rather hostile in my opinion and didn't have a dog in the fight since she stated she is not obese jumped right on it and got all defensive again. I don't know if there were any more posts but it got pulled again. I

I am unhappy about it because I think there is a lot of good info there and that a mom who is pregnant and concerned needs to be able to read our experiences and thoughts on the subject. We get enough grief for having weight problems. We don't need anyone telling us we are too fat to have babies, co-sleep, nurse or anything else. If we could all be size two I am sure we would be but the great creator didn't see fit to make us all the same KWIM.

I am seeing a peri because of scar tissue in my uterus. The OB is scared I will develop precretia. He didn't say this but I think he is also freaked out because this is the heaviest I have ever started a pregnancy and I will be 43. I just want a healthy baby. I have not gained anything yet and I am exercising and watching what I eat.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

So just like IRL someone else's prejudice is more important.









I don't even know if that is coming out right. What I mean to say is, that because someone else has a problem with plus sized mom's co-sleeping, we have to go back in the closet so as not to "rock the boat."

Aww prejudice is alive and kicking.

ETA: am I still allowed on this thread since my babe is 3 months old? This thread has been around for awhile..


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

of course Tina!!!!
i didnt know you were a MOS! rad! i am not the only one!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

nope your not. I get the feeling there are at least a couple other MOS on our Portland thread.

Have you used and Ergo? We are going to go into town to look at them later. (I had to steal from my secret money stash due to the UA volition at DH's work that screwed up his order.) I am afraid I will go look at them and they wont fit.







That is my fear about everything. I go try it on and it doesn't fit. One size fits all is a joke and even "adjustable" stuff often doesn't fit.







:


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

THey have extenders for the ergo!!!







We had one at one point! I think they are $8.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
ETA: am I still allowed on this thread since my babe is 3 months old? This thread has been around for awhile..









Where else are you going to find the info you need about co-sleeping and breastfeeding? Better stick with us


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Milagros has the Ergo AND the extenders.
i know Arwyn is, and Angie is and Kristen is. but thats it to my knowledge.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
Milagros has the Ergo AND the extenders.
i know Arwyn is, and Angie is and Kristen is. but thats it to my knowledge.

Well DH has to go to SE for something so we are going to Generations, but I am plotting the address of Milagros into the GPS just in case Generations doesn't have what I am looking for.

I know I called Generations looking for nursing bra's and they only carried ridiculous sizes, like 34 F.... Hello I am looking for a 42E/F.. "Oh they make them in that size?"







:


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I know I called Generations looking for nursing bra's and they only carried ridiculous sizes, like 34 F.... Hello I am looking for a 42E/F.. "Oh they make them in that size?"







:

Lane Bryant has some in that size. Whatever you find will be expensive. Be sure to buy a size larger than you need because I find the cotton bras shrink with washing. I find it easier just to wear the LB all cotton crossover style bra and pull the cups to the side. I haven't tested that though in the early months when I am prone to plugged ducts.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momuveight2B* 
Yes, it got yanked again. I said something, not anything offensive or even directed to the pps but the individual who was rather hostile in my opinion and didn't have a dog in the fight since she stated she is not obese jumped right on it and got all defensive again. I don't know if there were any more posts but it got pulled again. I

I am unhappy about it because I think there is a lot of good info there and that a mom who is pregnant and concerned needs to be able to read our experiences and thoughts on the subject. We get enough grief for having weight problems. We don't need anyone telling us we are too fat to have babies, co-sleep, nurse or anything else. If we could all be size two I am sure we would be but the great creator didn't see fit to make us all the same KWIM.

I am seeing a peri because of scar tissue in my uterus. The OB is scared I will develop precretia. He didn't say this but I think he is also freaked out because this is the heaviest I have ever started a pregnancy and I will be 43. I just want a healthy baby. I have not gained anything yet and I am exercising and watching what I eat.


Oy! What a bummer about the thread. I don't know about precretia. I better go educate myself. I can't stand not knowing things!


----------



## michellejy (Nov 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I know I called Generations looking for nursing bra's and they only carried ridiculous sizes, like 34 F.... Hello I am looking for a 42E/F.. "Oh they make them in that size?"







:

I've had to buy all of my nursing bras online, but that's pretty normal for me unfortunately since my regular size is a G and now that I'm 37 weeks, it's an I









Anyway, I've ordered from two sites who carry larger nursing bras, and both were great.

The first is Birth and Baby. They have $1.00 shipping, a really easy return/exchange policy, and a size calculator that actually resulted in me getting a bra that fit the first time! There are also reviews about every bra explaining how they fit and which bras run small. My only complaint is that I've ordered a couple of bras only to find out when I received a partial shipment that one of the ones I ordered was out of stock.

The other place I've ordered from is Breakout Bras. They have free shipping on everything, and after the first order, they send an email coupon for 10% off each order on top of the free shipping. I haven't tried to return or exchange anything with them yet, but they seem to have a pretty good selection with good prices.

Hope that helps!


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
Oy! What a bummer about the thread. I don't know about precretia. I better go educate myself. I can't stand not knowing things!

I think it is spelled precreta. It is where the placenta attaches and grows into old scar tissue in the uterus from previous surgeries or C-section. It can't be removed in the normal way since the placenta eats through the uterine wall and into the bladder or other organs. Requires C-section delivery with risk of blood transfusions and hysterectomy.

I guess we may be OK if we are monitored with specialized ultrasound on a regular basis so that before anything that bad happens we can be delivered.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

just how much scar tissue do you have?! i have a giant c-sect scar at the bottom of mine, and while i am worried about my placenta on it, its more because i am worried about its seperating come time for it to come out.
couldnt you do just a few u/s? i guess i dont know the WHOLE of your situation so my bafflement is because its like trying to see the whole pucture when only a few puzzle peices are in place. i am sure the Drs all want the best for you. is there any way to get a midwifes opinion?


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Midwives are illegal in our state. I know of a few lay midwives but as far as I know they are not size friendly. I have never had a c-section. I have easy pregnancies and natural births. I have gotten heavier with each one but I don't think this is the real concern this time.

Last pregnancy I went to 42 weeks and was developing high blood pressure, I felt really, really bad so agreed to my first induction. I did it without an epidural because I knew I could and I am scared to death of epidurals. It was bad enough having my first IV during labor and having to keep that moniter belt on. I was tethered but not forced into bed. Anyways I have a good delivery with three pushes but the placenta would not come out so the doctor went after it. He tells me now four years later that it would not come out because of placenta increta it had grown into the muscle wall.

When DD was a year old my periods came back and they were really, really heavy so I went to the doctor several times to see what was going on. Because of our insurance it was nine months before I got an US. I had adnemyosis (a large tumor growing into the muscle wall of the uterus). This is caused by trauma to the lining of the uterus often after childbirth. I'm no expert this is just what I know about me so someone else may know lots more about this. We really wanted one more child and did not agree with the OB that I should have an immediate hysterectomy. I had heavy periods but no bleeding. This OB has tortured me for years about my weight anyways always saying my infertility problems were because I was fat. I had blocked tubes and then two ectopics. Nothing to do with being fat.

Anyway we went back to the infertility doc that helped us get pregnant with last DD and he suggested we do surgery to remove the tumor. So we did twice, hysteroscopy through the vagina, no cuts into the uterus or belly. I got pregnant but miscarried. We went back again and also traveled to see another specialist. Both agreed that we should do hysteroscopy again and then get pregnant. We did and we are pregnant now and baby so far looks great.

But I have a sub chrionic hematoma that started at 8weeks and have been spotting ever since, almost five weeks now. That is a worry and then the OB is scaring the heell out of us about the scar tissue possibly being invaded by the placenta causing percreta. So he doesn't want to take care of me and is sending me to the peri where they have specialized ultrasound equipment.

I am also fat, no high blood pressure or diabetes. I am in good health otherwise.

I am trying to be calm about this. Right now I don't have enough information to know what to expect and it sounds like from the OB that it will take a few ultrasounds with the peri over the months to see how things might turn out.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

ok.
first it sounds to me like there are a bunch of sizist care providers that you are seeing.







thats not good for making you feel good about your body and its not conducive to building self trust in your own body.

second, maybe post a thread in birth professionals for one of the lovely midwives here to answer. my own midwife is on MDC and is FABULOUS. i trust her to give me an honest knowledgable answer to ANY question i throw her way. she is all about informed consent.

i hope it isnt anything to really stress about.








what state are you in? i feel so badly for women that live in states that midwives are illegal in. how SUCKY.


----------



## Miny20 (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't recall if I posted an intro post. So, I'll do it again! I'm Meri--mommy to Arden and a new little one growing inside. I'm six weeks along. I am in school part time because I need to keep my student loans in deferment. Anyway.. I'm taking a 5 credit Spanish course which left me with another credit to cover. Many colleges in California require that you take one 'gym' class to graduate--and you can transfer those credits. It is my plan to transfer to a state college for a Masters program in Midwifery once I'm done staying home with my children (We're shooting for 5 years of having a mom at home).

Anyway.. I signed up for a gym class. It's an aerobic circuit class. It doesn't require any strenuous (sp?) workout or excessive cardio. The gym teachers have agreed to let me make 140 my target heart rate. Any machines in the circuit that I can't use, I am just supposed to spend the time in the routine for those machines walking in place. Things like the crunch machine or the leg lifts (which requires you to lay flat on your stomach are out for me) are out for me.

I feel okay about taking this class--and getting a 45 minutes work out in 4 days a week. It will be a light work out, but I've even talked to the instructor about excercises and specific machines I can use to strengthen my knees, thighs, and legs for labor and delivery. I think I might even take another round of this course in the summer time just to keep my muscles happy and strong--which they've never really been.

This would be my work out.

10 minutes of stretching
10 minutes of walking on the treadmill (at 3-4 mph)
18 minutes of circuit work (that's how long it takes)
7-10 minutes for cooling down and stretching

This can, potentially be a very light, healthy heart rate work out.

My only concern is that everything I read says that I shouldn't start working out in pregnancy. It's still VERY EARLY in my pregnancy and I assume that since I already walk with regularity (thing 2-3 miles 2-4 times a week chasing after my daughter!) that I'm not in HORRIBLE shape. I am over weight--yes--but my blood pressure is 118/78. I'm not unhealthy in that.

What do you all think?


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i think that looks fine. just remember not to stretch on cold muscles. maybe do walking first then stretch.


----------



## NightRose (Sep 22, 2006)

<snip>


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

does look like she has issues with size. most care providers dont mention anything about eating habits nutrition to skinny women unless it looks like there is a problem happening.
its probably just a mild underlaying of issue she has with women of size, but its there. at least thats how i read it.

its important for our HCPs to have NO issues with our weight and trust our bodies whether we are 150 or 350. everyone needs to eat healthily during pregnancy, skinny, fat, and inbetween. but it looks like she was assuming because you are a woman of size that you DONT know about nutrition and taking care of your body, and that bothers me ALOT.


----------



## NightRose (Sep 22, 2006)

That's what I was thinking too. But she's literally the only one in town who is even close to what I am looking for. Everyone else is very pro-intervention and hands on. Way to medical. I just can't decide if I want to put up with potential prejudice or try to get the confidence to go it alone.







:


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

is Nevada not homebirth friendly? maybe post a thread in FYT looking for a good midwife.

oh a funnier note. i put belly pics up in my blog. its ther link in my siggy attatched to my name.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
is Nevada not homebirth friendly? maybe post a thread in FYT looking for a good midwife.

oh a funnier note. i put belly pics up in my blog. its ther link in my siggy attatched to my name.

CUte belly mama! I have those same undies!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
d most care providers dont mention anything about eating habits nutrition to skinny women unless it looks like there is a problem happening.


I respectfully disagree. All midwifes I have worked with discuss nutrition no matter the Mama's size. You could weigh 120 or 220 & we discussed diet. I think she is a good place to start. Meet with her & go from there. Good Luck!!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
CUte belly mama! I have those same undies!










I agree!!!! I looked & saw my reflection....so nice to see someone else that looks like me!!!!!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightRose* 
That's what I was thinking too. But she's literally the only one in town who is even close to what I am looking for. Everyone else is very pro-intervention and hands on. Way to medical. I just can't decide if I want to put up with potential prejudice or try to get the confidence to go it alone.







:

I think she may have a bit of an issue, but maybe she just needs to meet you.







It does sounds kind of defensive to send an email asking about sizism in the first place, kwim? I bet once she meets oyu, and oyu let her know you know about nutrition/exercise, etc it'll be ok. And it couldn't hurt to meet anyway.
I know all the mws I know are into nutrition for everyone, but I can't imagine they would have mentioned it in a first email, not like that anyway.
ANyway, garbled, I know...I say meet her, and get your first impression in person. I hope you find someone you like mama...


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks for the kind words mama. and i LOVE these panties. sooooo comfy! i bought like 3 packs.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
thanks for the kind words mama. and i LOVE these panties. sooooo comfy! i bought like 3 packs.









Me too.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i just submitted three belly pics to shape of a mother.


----------



## NightRose (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you all for the wonderful responses!! I have calmed down now... I took it really bad at first but now I am trying to look at it as 'it's very difficult to tell tone from an email' perspective. I'm still a bit worried, but I plan to call her today and see how I feel and if I want to set up a further interview from there. I don't know whether all of Nevadais homebirth friendly or not, but Vegas seems to have lots of overly medical midwives. But really when you get down to it, even THEY are far less interventive than normal OB's in this town.
Thanks again!








Teia

Update: I just got off the phone with the midwife... meeting with her. Phone conversation went well!!


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightRose* 
. I don't know whether all of Nevadais homebirth friendly or not, but Vegas seems to have lots of overly medical midwives. But really when you get down to it, even THEY are far less interventive than normal OB's in this town.
Thanks again!








Teia

I also live in Nevada and have since 1979. I have had friends that do homebirths with lay midwives. I made the statement that it is illegal in our state and that may be too strong a statement because I have not checked the law KWIM.

We used to have some certified nurse midwives that practiced in the hospital but could only see patients under the supervision of an OB. In our area they did away with them and we can not have midwife assisted births in our local hospitals. What I heard was that the OBs in town did not want the midwives. They were only ever allowed to deliver Medicaid clients anyways. They were the lucky ones in my opinion. I live in the north.

It has always been hard to get into OBs because there have never been enough to go around and when one retires there are not younger ones to take their place. I have never had the luxery of seeing a female OB.

The lay midwives will take on certain ladies for homebirth but they are very protective of their identities. You have to know someone to help you make the connection. There are only three that I know of for an area of about three hundred square miles. I don't imagine they travel very far out of the city. My friends who have used them also have OBs that do their prenatal care. If you say anything about planning to do a homebirth they drop you from their practice. What women do is kind of explain every thing happened so fast we couldn't make it to the hospital on time. This is so they are not at risk of any interferance.

If anything goes wrong with a homebirth here an ambulance is called but the midwife at that point does not follow the woman to the hospital. She is on her own.

So to the best of my understanding lay midwives can not legally practice in Nevada.

There are not any OBs here at all that will do VBACs or breech deliveries.

I have a friend who is married to a doctor and she deperately wanted a VBAC and a homebirth. She had a wonderful birth but they could not discuss it with any of their doctor friends because they were worried for his career.

We have very few birthing options here but it may be better in Vegas.


----------



## NightRose (Sep 22, 2006)

To my understanding, Nevada is one of the states where midwifery is legal, or at least that midwives are not licensed or regulated by the state. I know that it's been in the news here that women were actually turning to midwives for their birthing needs because the overwhelming number of medical malpractice suits was causing many doctors to turn away new patients. It's crazy the way that all works sometimes.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightRose* 
To my understanding, Nevada is one of the states where midwifery is legal, or at least that midwives are not licensed or regulated by the state. I know that it's been in the news here that women were actually turning to midwives for their birthing needs because the overwhelming number of medical malpractice suits was causing many doctors to turn away new patients. It's crazy the way that all works sometimes.

DD was born in Vegas and I think I remember hearing that there are some pretty awesome midwives there (I was still stupidly in the mindset that hospital was best--hence my completely horrible c-sec experience at UMC--urgh). Anyway, I also know there is supposed to be a great midwife in St George, Utah as well who does a lot of travelling--in fact, there are a lot of midwives in Utah so you may want to check that out as well. Also, just to let you know. . .my second child was born in a state where midwifery is "illegal" but I had a wonderful midwife who was not afraid to go to the hospital with me if need be--we just would say she was a close family friend.


----------



## Miny20 (Jun 24, 2004)

I am seriously dreading my medical 'care' during this pregnancy. For various reasons, I will be having another hospital birth this time around. While my first was miserable, the baby was born vaginally and I had no complications other than less than sympathetic hospital staff---it's important to me to have medical staff and help within reach. (I understand why people choose not to go this route, but for my family, it's right).

Anyway... we're part of an HMO--Kaiser Permanente. The hospital and the insurance company are one and the same. This is positive in the fact that they have an extremely low c-section rate--I think it's about 12%. My husband says it's about the money. That's fine by me. It makes me feel like I'll be less pressured. The problem with being part of an HMO is that you are limited in your access to medical providers--they have who they have and you don't have a choice to go outside of that. There are 3 hospitals, 2 of them have birthing centers. The one I signed on with has midwives on staff.

I plan to give birth with the assistance of a midwife, but am expected to see the OB first on the 3rd of next month. I have no interest in seeing an OB. I have no interest in having repeated arguments about my weight (about 250 lbs). I just really don't want to have to deal with all of that!

Last week I went in to get all of the in take papers done and talk to the nurse. She gave me the run down on pregnancy--all things I already knew, then told me about all of the tests they needed to run. The list includes rubella, chicken pox, EVERY SINGLE STD (I'm married!), and the glucose test--AT 4 WEEKS 4 days!

That says to me this is going to be a struggle for me. I told the nurse that I had had a complete CBC done just three weeks before and that everything was normal. I also told them that in college I donated eggs and know that I don't need genetic counseling. They ordered that, too. Ugh. 6 viles of blood later--after sitting in a lab waiting room with my three year old for an hour, I was irritated.

Sorry about my rambling--but it brings me to this, how so I center myself in a way that lets them know that I am not an idiot, that I am in control, and that I don't not plan to have my pregnancy treated as a disease to be cured. I fear standing up for myself may result in them telling me they won't care for me, but I don't think they can do that as they're my insurance provider, as well.

I am so fearful of meeting with the doctor and having him tell me that becausse of my weight I'll be considered high risk. With my daughter I had a normal pregnancy, normal labor, normal (epi'ed) delivery. I plan to have a drug free birth this time as the pain AFTER/FROM the epi was so not worth it! But, I just need to feel like I'm not going to immediately be made to have a glucose test monthly because I'm overweight. I eat better and more healthfully than most people I know. And, I really don't want to have to hear about my 'habits' every time I go in.

I'm sorry, but is it just me, or have fat women NOT been giving birth, nursing, and raising their babies since the beginning of time?


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

I hear you! I want to relax and enjoy my pregnancy but so far the docs are making that tough.

My OB insisted on a pelvic and a pap a week ago and I have been bleeding red ever since. He says it is not a problem. It is for me. HE has been such a PITA in the past I almost suspect he did something to mess up the pregnancy. I was supposed to have a vaginal ultrasound to check on the bleed I have had since eight weeks but it was getting better, very minimal brown spotting. Before I knew what was happening I felt a speculum inside of me, even dh does not know where it came from. I asked the OB and he said we had to do a pap and pelvic first. He is already doing it so what can I say at that point. I have been bleeding red ever since and honestly I feel taken advantage of, rape is too strong of a word but he definately did that against my will. I had every intention of declining had it been offered and dh and I talked about it beforehand.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I am so sorry mama. That is just not ok.







Can you go to someone else?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momuveight2B* 
I hear you! I want to relax and enjoy my pregnancy but so far the docs are making that tough.

My OB insisted on a pelvic and a pap a week ago and I have been bleeding red ever since. He says it is not a problem. It is for me. HE has been such a PITA in the past I almost suspect he did something to mess up the pregnancy. I was supposed to have a vaginal ultrasound to check on the bleed I have had since eight weeks but it was getting better, very minimal brown spotting. Before I knew what was happening I felt a speculum inside of me, even dh does not know where it came from. I asked the OB and he said we had to do a pap and pelvic first. He is already doing it so what can I say at that point. I have been bleeding red ever since and honestly I feel taken advantage of, rape is too strong of a word but he definately did that against my will. I had every intention of declining had it been offered and dh and I talked about it beforehand.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

We start with the new doctors on Friday. I hope things will start to go better with this pregnancy. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momuveight2B* 
I hear you! I want to relax and enjoy my pregnancy but so far the docs are making that tough.

My OB insisted on a pelvic and a pap a week ago and I have been bleeding red ever since. He says it is not a problem. It is for me. HE has been such a PITA in the past I almost suspect he did something to mess up the pregnancy. I was supposed to have a vaginal ultrasound to check on the bleed I have had since eight weeks but it was getting better, very minimal brown spotting. Before I knew what was happening I felt a speculum inside of me, even dh does not know where it came from. I asked the OB and he said we had to do a pap and pelvic first. He is already doing it so what can I say at that point. I have been bleeding red ever since and honestly I feel taken advantage of, rape is too strong of a word but he definately did that against my will. I had every intention of declining had it been offered and dh and I talked about it beforehand.

I would definatly report him to the medical board and anyone else you can think of. That is not OK. And what could you have done about it? Tell him to get his hand out of your body! There is NO WAY I would have let him continue. On the other hand, I have never gone to a male OB either.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I would definatly report him to the medical board and anyone else you can think of. That is not OK. And what could you have done about it? Tell him to get his hand out of your body! There is NO WAY I would have let him continue. On the other hand, I have never gone to a male OB either.

I know, I guess at the time I figured he's already doing it and we needed the ultrasound and some questions answered. I have had the same experience during labor with nurses and doctors doing things I wasn't comfortable with. It is just so hard when I am in a vulnerable position and often they start out doing one thing that I have agreed to and then begin doing another without even asking. That is what happened. My husband is not one to stand up to anyone medical so while he is a dear man he is of no use to me either. He still thinks anyone with a medical degree knows best.

I am feeling pretty hopeless right now about the future of this pregnancy. I have been spotting for five weeks now and the last week has all been bright red.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Momuveight2b...







Can you report him and switch providers? You don't want to stay under his care, do you?

Well, I'm going to jump in here. I read the first and last page!







It'd take me forever to read all 17!







:

I was 295 when I became pregnant w/dd. I lost 30 lbs while pregnant b/c I was so sick. So, I was 265 when I became pregnant w/ds a year later and gained 10 lbs. Since then I've worked a lot on my emotional and physical health so I could have another baby b/c I am going to do a HBA2C. I was 204 and a size 16 when I got pregnant this time. I'm 11 weeks now and I've gained 10 lbs b/c from wks 2-6 I wanted to eat everything!







I was sick weeks 6-10 and have decided I'm done w/that! I don't know if I'll gain a lot. It'd be weird to gain weight w/a pregnancy, b/c I tend to lose! After this babe I know I'll lose the rest of my weight. So, if anyone asks how I lost weight I'll tell them I had 3 kids!









So I'm hitting that akward stage where ppl are not sure if I'm gaining weight/fat or pregnant! Geez. I'm excited though. I just bought regular clothes that are one size bigger to wear for now and after I have the baby. I'll probably get some maternity clothes in month or two.

Glad to be here. Sorry for the long intro.

January


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

momuveight2B I'm so sorry to hear about what you went through!! I'm very nervous about that sort of thing too since about 99% of my experiences with doctors and especially nurses has been bad so far. Since you say your husband doesn't feel comfortable standing up to medical personnel, do you have an assertive friend you could have go with you as a support person?


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

DOula! Doula! DOula!


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
DOula! Doula! DOula!

















: As I read airmide_m's post (but before read yours) I was chanting to myself: doula, doula, doula.


----------



## indiemamma (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree... get thee to a doula!

I don't think I've given myself an intro... but I've been lurking for a few weeks now! I'm pregnant with my second (about 9 weeks along) and still weigh about the same as I did at 7 months with my first. What the heck, we're all being honest, right? I'm 210!







I really really really want a home birth, but DH says no way, because of our little apartment. So we're going to see a midwife group on Monday. The first fight: they want to do an ultrasound to get my dates. We were charting, so we're pretty darn sure when I O'd, and do NOT want to have an U/S if I can help it. I had a little fuss from the Dr. when I was pregnant before about my 'eating habits', but then I lost 15 lbs between my 1st-4th months and they sorta left me alone after that. So we will see how things go.

And Momofeight, I had my OB violate me too, but it was during labor, and I hated how helpless I felt. I had said I didn't want him to give me a vaginal exam, since I had only seen the midwives that he was "over" or whatever, and they were the only ones who had been checking me and everything. I have sexual trauma in my past, so it was very important to me to have FEMALE care givers, KWIM? Well, he insisted that he needed to check me and break my water. I said I didn't want my water broken yet and I didn't want him touching me. I asked if the nurse could check me instead. This was all happening while I was strapped to the moniter, on my back in bed with his hands on my legs. He just said I didn't have anything to worry about, and pushed my legs apart and dove in. I was totally violated AND he broke my waters after I said no. I cried for an hour afterward. My husband, like yours, is loving, but useless in the face of god the doctor. My labor slowed down and took almost a whole bag of pitocin to get back on track. It was aweful. But he didn't force me into the biggest one of all (and he tried!). I delivered vaginally without the c-section he insisted I would need to have!

I feel like I'm a survivor.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

indiemama~That is exactly how things happen to me in the hospital. We are in labor so very hard to jump up off that table and defend ourselves.

I did have a doula last time and she would not speak to the doctors or nurses for us. She didn't even really talk to my husband for that matter. I was induced and the contractions were hard and furious, very out of control compared to my natural births.

This may not really be a size issue because my first birth I was 154 at delivery and had the same things happen. I did not want an episiotomy. As I am pushing I see the OB pick up the scissors and he began to cut me. Baby was 5 pounds 13 ounces, I think she was small because he harped on me constantly about overeating. I gained sixteen pounds that pregnancy. Now I tear in that area. I never needed an episiotomy.

Things have improved over the years somewhat in that we are not strapped down to delivery tables anymore or shaved.

I think I need help with my dh. Last time I begged him just to read the Bradley book and he never would. He will go to classes with me but he is always a passive observer during pregnancy/birth and not an active participant. I thought a doula would really help with that last time but it didn't change anything. He just felt better because he didn't have to do anything.

Now this man is awesome postpartum. Well kind of, he doesn't do flowers. He does take care of all the other kids, the house, meals (as long as it is something he can pull out of the freezer and reheat







), and is very supportive of breastfeeding. He does all the important stuff but not the warm fuzzies that we like as women.

What is really hard for me to deal with is the reactions from the doctors and nurses over being pregnant and plus size. They assume there will be a lot of problems and I hear about it at every visit. I can't get any smaller so what do they hope to accomplish by lecturing me about it?


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momuveight2B* 
What is really hard for me to deal with is the reactions from the doctors and nurses over being pregnant and plus size. They assume there will be a lot of problems and I hear about it at every visit. I can't get any smaller so what do they hope to accomplish by lecturing me about it?

This is what's driving me bonkers, too. Yes, I'm overweight. But you know what? I don't eat junk food. Don't even bring it into the house, because I'm determined to keep my daughter from developing a taste for it. The ob sent me to a dietician due to bG issues. I was in the "class" with another pregnant woman. She was nearly half my size. The dietician asked us what I normally eat.
ME --
Breakfast: 2 eggs, 1 slice whole wheat toast
Lunch: Leftovers, a BIG salad, or a sandwich on ww bread
Dinner: Lean meat, vegetables, occasionally brown rice
Snacks: peanut butter, nuts, apples, carrots

HER --
Breakfast: 2 big bowls of Honey Nut Crunch cereal or 2 packets of maple brown sugar oatmeal
Lunch: Supersized fast-food combo meal
Dinner: Giant helpings of macaroni & cheese & mashed potatoes
Snacks: Ice cream (with caramel, chocolate syrup & whipped cream)

The dietician put us BOTH on a 2000 calorie/day diet, then the ob wondered why I was losing weight. She made some little comment about how I must be eating healthier now that she sent me to the dietician.







: Uh ... it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that it's going to take more calories for someone who weighs 282 lbs. to maintain that weight than someone who weighs 160 lbs. These people may be doctors and nurses, but the are so STUPID.

Every hcp I see makes some comment about watching my blood pressure. They don't even LOOK at my chart. It's always around 120/70 in the office, and 96/68 when I check it at work. If anything, I have LOW blood pressure. I even got a lecture from the ob's receptionist, telling me I needed to watch my diet carefully to keep my bp under control! I flat out asked her if she had any idea what my bp was, to which she responded that she works in the front office and hadn't ever seen my chart.

I HATE this. I hate being treated like a freak because I'm past 35, over 120 lbs. and had a big baby before.







:


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

I think it's been said here before (maybe not?) but are you making sure they use a size-appropriate blood pressure cuff? That's something I'd never heard of before and I was surprised to find out how drastic of a difference it can make!
http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/lgbpcuffs.htm


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh, yes, I always make sure they're using the right sized cuff. Just being there pisses me off, though, and my pressure is automatically higher than *my* normal. As long as it stays within *their* normal, I'm golden.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

If they didn't make me get weighed and if I didn't have to worry about being lectured then I don't think my blood pressure would be high. Silly nurse







: always starts the scale at 150, can you believe that! Then I have to coax her to move it up a few notches. My biggest fear is that the scale won't accomadate me and I'll be sent to the butcher or post office to be weighed. Anyone know how high the weighted scales go?


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

I have to add myself into this 'group'. I'm 5'9 and currently, well, 30 weeks and gained 32lbs. I don't pig out on junk food, only eat when I'm hungry, no fast food really at all....I think 2-3 times this whole pg. With my 1st DC (9lbs), I started at 195 I think and gained 60lbs. Started at 185 with my 2nd DC (8 1/2lbs a month early) and gained 39lbs. With this one, I started at 197 and have been packing on the lbs. I miscarried in between each child, so when I got stressed out, I ate.

My OB and WIC keeps commenting about my weight gain, but I really don't care. I can't help it. I haven't ever had GD with any of my pg, I just keep having big babies.

What annoys me the most is when WIC gets on me about my weight, and they're fatter than me!! I just look at them and think how many kids they've had.

I had to bite my tongue at my last appt. I overheard them telling 2 women how great is was that they supposedly cut down on smoking, then they turn around and chew me out for being overweight and pregnant.

I have to say that it's awkward having a DH who wears medium boxers, and I wear xtra large!!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom* 
The dietician put us BOTH on a 2000 calorie/day diet, then the ob wondered why I was losing weight. She made some little comment about how I must be eating healthier now that she sent me to the dietician.







: Uh ... it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that it's going to take more calories for someone who weighs 282 lbs. to maintain that weight than someone who weighs 160 lbs. These people may be doctors and nurses, but the are so STUPID.

So true! And what is the deal with putting a pregnant mother on a calorie counting diet anyway?

I would be really annoyed if even the receptionist was making comments like that.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miny20* 
I am so fearful of meeting with the doctor and having him tell me that becausse of my weight I'll be considered high risk.

My doctor never told me I was high risk, but on the first visit he gave me a sheet with pricing on it, and once I looked at my chart on the way out of the exam room, and he was charging my insurance company the high risk price. He didn't give me any extra care, talk about diet or anything like that, and everything was always normal when I went in, but since I could fit in the category, he could get more money.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indiemamma* 
He just said I didn't have anything to worry about, and pushed my legs apart and dove in. I was totally violated AND he broke my waters after I said no. I cried for an hour afterward.


That is so horrible, it makes me so angry at that guy.







They treat people like that and then harass midwives and try and make homebirths illegal.

Congratulations on your pregnancy, Indiemamma.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

i just want to say that i have not had "bad" experiences b/c of my weight. my last midwife didn't care and this midwife doesn't either. can those of you who are having issues switch providers???

btw...my intro is a page or 2 back if you didn't see it.

january


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimiharshe* 
i just want to say that i have not had "bad" experiences b/c of my weight. my last midwife didn't care and this midwife doesn't either. can those of you who are having issues switch providers???
january

I went from an insensitive un-size friendly OB to a very size friendly midwife. It does make all the difference.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren* 
I went from an insensitive un-size friendly OB to a very size friendly midwife. It does make all the difference.

That's good to hear. It just seems like there's so much complaining and bad experiences going on in this thread. I wanted to hear that there are some positive experiences.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i went from a very size unfriendly CNM with my last babe to a VERY size friendly loving warm caring fabulous (i wonder, does she read my posts?) awesome and amazing homebirth midwife and her equally rad and size friendly apprentice(whom i also wonder if she reads my posts







)


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
i went from a very size unfriendly CNM with my last babe to a VERY size friendly loving warm caring fabulous (i wonder, does she read my posts?) awesome and amazing homebirth midwife and her equally rad and size friendly apprentice(whom i also wonder if she reads my posts







)


No, I don't.









But I do read this thread - mainly to find out what sort of things women are being told, etc.

I







you, Tiff!


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i







: you too Pam!
us ladies get told ALOT fo crap. please feel free to jump in here at ANY time and make these wonderful women feels as greaty as you make me feel.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AddysMama* 
us ladies get told ALOT fo crap.

This is so sad. I can't believe how many negative experiences there are. Here's a question. Being plus size and pregnant though, do you feel you are healthy or not? Do you still eat healthy and take care of you or not? B/c the way I see it is even though I'm a little heavy, I eat pretty darn good w/occasional treats and have been positive and taking care of me. Isn't that what counts?


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimiharshe* 
This is so sad. I can't believe how many negative experiences there are. Here's a question. Being plus size and pregnant though, do you feel you are healthy or not? Do you still eat healthy and take care of you or not? B/c the way I see it is even though I'm a little heavy, I eat pretty darn good w/occasional treats and have been positive and taking care of me. Isn't that what counts?

It should be what counts, however the medical profession (and the majority of other people as well,) believe if you are overweight then you sit on your







eating fistfuls of M&M's all day.

I get so sick of people, WIC, and or doctors offices telling how to eat. I KNOW how to eat... don't assume I don't.







: Both times I was on WIC I left as soon as I didn't need formula anymore, because they were SO FREAKING ANNOYING. (my youngest two were/are bf however.)


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

Aside from Pamela, every HCP i have had since being overweight has assumed that i sit on my arse eatting M&Ms all day, and while that thought is mighty pleasant i know its not healthy for me and just not feasable. i have a toddler to take care of, and i dot in home child care for ANOTHER toddler. so i am playing with and taking care of two toddler girls all day, when i do sit its HEAVEN. i eat healthy wholesome meals. though probably not enough protein these days.
i DO know all about proper nutrition, especially vegetarian nutrition, as its important for me to put the proper foods in my and my childs bodies.
i thank the stars every day for finding Pamela. she has been nothing but trusting of my body and the knowledge i have of my body and what it needs. i heart her mucho!


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, if anyone is in the Dallas/Fort Worth area and needs a great recommendation for care, PM me!

You know, I do see where ppl get that misconception. I mean I didn't gain my weight by eating wholesome nutritious foods. However, when you make the change to do so, you wonder if ppl believe you. I got to 295 by eating crap and a lot of it. Now I eat sooooooo different. Granted I've lost 90 lbs (not dieting by the way), but I'm still a 16 (18 pregnant). So those who know me know that I'm healthy now, but strangers may not. It's a sad misconception, but it happens. What's so frustrating about being overweight is ppl look at you and think WOAH they have issues. It's like my issues do show thru my body b/c I turn to food. However, skinny ppl may have much worse issues than me but have a different vice than food, but they are more accepted and aren't openly judged, you know?

Don't know if that's a ramble, just some thoughts.

January


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I was telling someone the other day that I bet most overweight women are actually quite knowledgable about nutrition because it is something we think about often, have tried diets, read books, etc...

I know I have. And no I am not taking care of myself in the way that I should be right now, but my sister doesn't either and she is a stick.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

I am not as healthy or thin as I was in my twenties. For a woman who is going to be 43 in a few months I think I am doing OK. Normal blood pressure, never had GD, have easy vaginal births. Pregnancy is harder for me this time and I'm not sure if that is age or weight related. It seems to be more of an old uterus issue since I have had surgery three times on my uterus.

I finally am seeing a peri and I love him. He has not said a word about my weight and says we do not have to do any tests we don't want to do. He has not blamed anything on my weight and has actually solved a few problems for me.

He does not see any of the problems the OB was stressing about. Looks like I will get another vaginal birth.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

YAY for an awesome Peri!!!


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

It is actually interesting to go to the Peri's office because they have this super cool blood pressure machine that is all automatic and the cuff is made to fit any size arm. They also have these big superwide chairs and exam tables. For once I am in a place where I am made to feel petite







.


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

I just needed to brag for a minute - my husband had to have his blood pressure taken over the weekend....and for the first time he knew to request the large sized cuff!! The nurse happily agreed and wanted to learn, so he had her take it with the regular AND with the large and sure enough, it was 10-15 points different! She was impressed and told one of the other nurses, so hopefully that will help some other larger-armed people in the future there! (I searched and I can't find any gratuitous patting myself on the back smilies! There were congratulatory smilies but not self congratulatory!







)


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

YAY!!! thats so rad. its awesome when you can teach a medical professional. and WHY the hell dont they know these things?!


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Do any of you know where I could find a rocking chair/glider to accommodate my big butt? My mom bought us a glider when we were expecting dd, but I never could fit into it and dh ended up breaking it.







I don't think I'm being unreasonable in wanting a COMFORTABLE rocking chair to rock my babies.







:


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i dunno but i want one too. mine is REALLY narrow and hurts my butt to sit in it. the sides of my butt too! owww.
i have seen some soft gliders, that kind of look like fancied up fru fru lay-z-boys those might be an option for us.
they are just so damned expensive.


----------



## Fuzzy Bunny (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi,
Just found this thread, am very glad it's here.

I am 290, plus size and pregnant. Dh and I are having issues with this (our first) PG, not related to weight. I don't want to go into details here on my first post and TMI everyone...just wanted to drop in and introduce myself.

I'm 35 (36 in 2 weeks), so, yes, I've got age against me too. I live in New Jersey and work full time as a teacher.

Annie


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

welcome to the thread Annie! and to MDC!!!!









i personally say, there is never TMI. but then again i am pretty known for just spouting off details of my cervical fluid. hahahaha


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome to Annie!

If you go to Babies R Us you can try out their gliders. Last time I was there I settled in and nursed my dd and they gave me some looks but hey I got to try the chairs!


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

I tried that when I lived in Atlanta, and didn't find any that "fit" me. We don't have a BRU here.







:


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Well I actually prefer to nurse on the couch or in bed so never really needed a glider. We do have that style of rocker in the house but it has never felt substantial enough to me and doesn't have enough arm supports.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

We bought a lazy boy recliner and it was worth every penny. I could rock, recline and sleep with babe and it was totally comfy. that was 5 yrs ago and it is in great shape.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brendon* 
We bought a lazy boy recliner and it was worth every penny. I could rock, recline and sleep with babe and it was totally comfy. that was 5 yrs ago and it is in great shape.

That's a good idea!!!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I want a lazy boy so bad!! I wish they made them with cotton instead of that nasty velour stuff though...maybe I should go check them out, haven't been to the lazy boy store in a long time. It is HOT here in the summer, and I can't imagine wanting to sit on it in the heat...

Oh, my mom got me some maternity clothes from that super cheap lane bryant store online(someone posted the link a while back). SHe spent $112 and I got 2 pair of pants, 2 really cute skirts, and 5 shirts!! Pretty dang good deal!


----------



## StrongSingleMama (Jul 18, 2005)

What a neat thread! My name is Liz and I am 24. I am not currently preggo but have two beautiful little girls. Before I got preggo with my first I was a size 8 and then by the time I had my second I was a size 18. I am currently a size 14 and am working my way down. This is a wonderful thread...when I was pregnant I was hard on myself because most of the mama's that post belly pics etc are skinny and have perfect little bellies and that def. is not me! Lol.


----------



## girlie1125 (Feb 28, 2007)

Okay, I've just read the ENTIRE thread, all 21 pages so far. *Phew*. Time for my intro







.

I am not currently pg, although after this week that may change (have my first u/s to check follie growth tmw, and hopefully first IUI Thursday!!) though I am a plus-sized mama to one DD, 7, and DSD, 10.

I started my first pregnancy (at age 18) at 220 lbs. Ended up at 258 the day I was induced, and the day I got home from the (c-section







: ) I weighed 225.

That was long ago, and since then I've been down to 185 (via eating about once every week or so, not good, I know) and up to 275. I'm now about 248 (down 22 lbs since fall, and *not* from starving, tyvm







) and desperately hoping to get pg this week! I am 5'8", and have been told that I "carry it well". Every time I'm at the docs office they start at 150, and seem really surprised to have to go up another notch. I wear a size 18 usually, 20 for jeans (yay for hips!)

I am a little confused, though. Some of you posted that you shop for maternity wear at old navy...but when I looked online, all of the jeans they had stopped at an XL (size 18). I guess I could hope that with the elastic waist they fit, but since I also need a tall size, I'll probably stick to Lane Bryant, where I *know* the jeans are actually long enough for me.

I'm hoping to HBAC this time, though trying to convince DP of this will take some work







. I didn't have any BP or GD issues with DD1, and my BP is actually always pretty low, so I'm hoping that through eating carefully (and trying desperately to cut out Pepsi...though I HATE water, so that'll be interesting) I can gain/maintain whatever my bambino needs, nothing more, nothing less.

I am aware of nutrition, as many of you have said. I am also aware that I didn't get to my current weight by being the model of health and exercise. My problem is that if I try to "diet" the anorexic hidden inside me awakens and takes over. If I try to count calories, it'll be a disaster. Instead I plan to eat healthy things, when I'm genuinely hungry for them, and let the calories take care of themselves.

Also, since I've never been much of an exerciser (I break out into hives any time I sweat...ugh!) I plan to do some prenatal yoga, and take walks around the neighborhood with DW. Not enough to necessarily lose any weight, but enough to get my heart going decently.

I am concerned with "looking" pregnant. Though with as flabby as DD1 left me in the tummy area, even when I'd lost 75 lbs, I could still look semi-pg if I poked my tummy out enough







. I guess I'll be buying copious amounts of "Baby on Board" shirts!!









Nice to meet all of you, and hopefully I'll be complaining of morning sickness or something soon!


----------



## MominPDX (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello ladies! I'm joining in!

I'm Jen, 29 yo (30 in a month!). I'm about 30 weeks along with our little girl, after losing our first little girl last April at 24w (unknown causes). I'm pretty similar to the last post of a Jen, though I'd kill to be 5'9!







I'm 5'7", started off this pregnancy at 188, and I'm up at 205 right now. I was planning on gaining 15-25, so I'm doing pretty good so far.

I was interested to read the pp about midwives/OBs making comments about weight! I haven't had any problems with our providers in either pregnancy, and my GD test was normal. If anything, I've been nervous about not gaining MORE weight (which just adds to my basketcase/previous loss-ness anyway!).

So....heeeelloooo..


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Liz & Girlie~ Welcome and wishing your family planning happens just the way you are wishing for.

Jen~ My heart goes out to you. I am sorry you lost your little Ella and I hope you have found peace and healing since. I hope everything goes well with Sarah.


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fuzzy Bunny* 
Hi,
Just found this thread, am very glad it's here.

I am 290, plus size and pregnant. Dh and I are having issues with this (our first) PG, not related to weight. I don't want to go into details here on my first post and TMI everyone...just wanted to drop in and introduce myself.

I'm 35 (36 in 2 weeks), so, yes, I've got age against me too. I live in New Jersey and work full time as a teacher.

Annie


Are we the same person? You sound so similar to me, it's kinda scarey.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

We found out yesterday that we are having a boy! His name was Abby Sue but we had to change it to Nathaniel and middle name will be after one of our dads.

I am still spotting off and on at sixteen weeks. Doctor was pretty gloomy about that but we are going to try to stay positive. Baby has been a fighter so far.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momuveight2B* 
We found out yesterday that we are having a boy! His name was Abby Sue but we had to change it to Nathaniel and middle name will be after one of our dads.

I am still spotting off and on at sixteen weeks. Doctor was pretty gloomy about that but we are going to try to stay positive. Baby has been a fighter so far.

Congratulations! That's fun to know. Just know that your little guy is going to make it and he will. Your Dr. should be positive, not gloomy! So here are positive thoughts coming your way...


----------



## * guest * (Feb 22, 2007)

My name is Emily and I'm 31 weeks pregnant with my first child, a girl. She's due in May. My husband and I are very excited. I am a Plus Size momma and my pregnancy is extremely low risk - no GD, no hypertension, no pre-eclampsyia, low swelling. I hope it stays that way! I am carrying my baby very high and so it's hard to get clothes that fit. It makes me angry when I go into maternity sections or stores and they cater to the smaller pregnant women. I mean, do they not think that plus size women get pregnant?


----------



## NightRose (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kireiemiri* 
My name is Emily and I'm 31 weeks pregnant with my first child, a girl. She's due in May. My husband and I are very excited. I am a Plus Size momma and my pregnancy is extremely low risk - no GD, no hypertension, no pre-eclampsyia, low swelling. I hope it stays that way! I am carrying my baby very high and so it's hard to get clothes that fit. It makes me angry when I go into maternity sections or stores and they cater to the smaller pregnant women. I mean, do they not think that plus size women get pregnant?

Congrats on your healthy pregnancy and little girl to be! I've had nothing but trouble finding maternity clothes too. Apparently if you're a fluffy mama, you're either a. not supposed to get pregnant, b. supposed to be ok with just getting bigger clothes, or c. not supposed to care how crappy and tacky most of the plus size maternity styles are, IF you are so fortunate as to find them big enough. Very frustrating! You would think with as much as everyone has complained about America's expanding waistlines, SOMEONE out there would get a clue that there just MIGHT be a market for nice looking fluffy mama maternity!


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightRose* 
Apparently if you're a fluffy mama, you're either a. not supposed to get pregnant, b. supposed to be ok with just getting bigger clothes, or c. not supposed to care how crappy and tacky most of the plus size maternity styles are, IF you are so fortunate as to find them big enough.

Don't forget d) have GIGANTIC boobs.


----------



## * guest * (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathenmom* 
Don't forget d) have GIGANTIC boobs.









That too! I'm afraid to order nursing bras over the internet because they might not fit.


----------



## * guest * (Feb 22, 2007)

Fluffy women! I love that!!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightRose* 
Congrats on your healthy pregnancy and little girl to be! I've had nothing but trouble finding maternity clothes too. Apparently if you're a fluffy mama, you're either a. not supposed to get pregnant, b. supposed to be ok with just getting bigger clothes, or c. not supposed to care how crappy and tacky most of the plus size maternity styles are, IF you are so fortunate as to find them big enough. Very frustrating! You would think with as much as everyone has complained about America's expanding waistlines, SOMEONE out there would get a clue that there just MIGHT be a market for nice looking fluffy mama maternity!









Actually didn'tyou know, fat women don't have sex? How on earth would we get pregnant?!


----------



## * guest * (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
Actually didn'tyou know, fat women don't have sex? How on earth would we get pregnant?!









LOL, I am thinking of being a midwive that caters to plus size "fluffy" mamas.









Might as well open up a Plus Size Maternity Shoppe too!

Ah, dreams are nice.


----------



## NightRose (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo* 
Actually didn'tyou know, fat women don't have sex? How on earth would we get pregnant?!









Yeah... we don't??? Dang... I've been having my some vivid dreams then!







And it seemed so real... what I'd like to know is how we've all been reproducing asexually and managed to stay out of the media.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NightRose* 
Yeah... we don't??? Dang... I've been having my some vivid dreams then!







And it seemed so real... what I'd like to know is how we've all been reproducing asexually and managed to stay out of the media.























Ditto that! Look at my siggie!!


----------



## * guest * (Feb 22, 2007)

So my husband took a picture of me on his camera phone and I looked at it and cried. I look like Jabba the Hutt from Star Wars.










Anyone else feeling a little low due to weight gain, etc?


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

i dont know if i have gained any weight or not. staying off the scales, its not important to me.
however when DH takes pics of me when i am relaxing on the couch and i look at them later thats EXACTLY what i think i look like. Jabba the Hutt. usually cause i am slumping leaning back and just REALXING. not a very flattering pose for most everyone.







sorry you are feeling low.
maybe you could use a mantra everyday in the mirror to help "i am a birthing goddess. i am the earth mother. my body is beautiful. my body gives life." something like that.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kireiemiri* 
So my husband took a picture of me on his camera phone and I looked at it and cried. I look like Jabba the Hutt from Star Wars.










Anyone else feeling a little low due to weight gain, etc?


OMG! I know exactly how you feel. I want nothing more than to have a cute prego belly, and looking at the ones on my ddc are just making it worse.









I am going to take addymamas advice and use the mantra.


----------



## rylan0303 (Jan 23, 2007)

It's great to come and see an area where I finally feel I belong. Not that the other threads weren't helpful but it is nice to have a place where there are other people like you.

I was 19 when i got pregnant with my first and I was 243 lbs. I had severe morning sickness (or what i thought was severe until this one came along) and therefore ended up giving birth via c-section (pelvis was too narrow - found that out after 64 hours of labor) By that point I was 220lbs but had gained it all back after breastfeeding ceased and then some.

So now with this baby I started out at 266 and within three weeks I lost 6 pounds....can't keep anything down even though I'm on Diclectin. I don't know where I'm at these last two weeks because I don't have a scale here at home.

With the first one the doc was like you don't have to gain much - aim for 15-25 pounds at the most. But he never mentioned it this time. I just hope that everything turns out to be healthy and okay.

Thanks for listening and good luck to all of you. Here's to wishing you all happy, healthy and pain-free (ha in our dreams) births.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

have you tried wearing your "green helmet" rylan? that could help ALOT where the Dilectin doesnt. help you get an appetite and keep food down. if you have no idea what i am talking about, PM me.

i need tot ake some new belly pics. the most recent i have are from 17 weeks. well thats not including the c-sec mamas photo shoot i did.


----------



## jannyjo (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Gals, mind if I join? I am 5w+4d pg with our final child. I have 4 living children now (3 with current DH). I am definately a plus size mamma. I went UC during my pregnancy with DD1 (had to transfer to hospital for emergency section though), so I don't know about the weight from then, but with DS2, I started out at 260, weighed 273 the day before he was born and weighed 261 the day I left the hospital after he was born. Last time, I weighed 270 when I got pg, got HG in week 12, lost 29lbs in two weeks, then slowly gained a bit through the pregnancy and weighed 258 when DD2 was born.
This time I am starting out at 280, my doc is very big woman friendly and doesn't worry too much about my weight gain as long I try to remain active and eat healthly. Actually, she is more worried about weight loss than gain this time around.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

welcome to the club Janet!







: that you dont get HG this time


----------



## becci (Dec 13, 2008)

bumpbumpbump


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow, my son is 2.


----------



## tankgirl136 (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope I can join in on the fun!

I am 9wks 4 days along and would fit in the plus size catagory. This is my very first child so I am at a total loss for what to expect, do, etc. etc. But right now I am just hoping my boobs don't get too much bigger or I think I will cry at the thought of lugging them around!


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi there--sign me up for the plus size mommies! I was 263 when I got pg with dd. I wanted a homebirth and my doctor scared me out of it by telling me that my size would put me at an increased risk for shoulder distocia (that [email protected]#[email protected]) I pushed dd out in 20 minutes. I was 209 when I got pregnant with ds and he was born at home beautifully. And alas, now I am back up again at 273 and 6 weeks pregnant with #3 hopefully to be a homebirth.

The thing that upsets me most about having a plus size pregnancy is that even at 38 weeks pg I don't look pg to most people. when I was in the hospital room waiting to be induced with #1, the nurse came in and actually said "where's the mama?" grantid I was clothed and sitting in a chair and not on the bed, it was humiliating.

oh well.
sarah


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:

The thing that upsets me most about having a plus size pregnancy is that even at 38 weeks pg I don't look pg to most people. when I was in the hospital room waiting to be induced with #1, the nurse came in and actually said "where's the mama?" grantid I was clothed and sitting in a chair and not on the bed, it was humiliating.
This is my first pregnancy I feel like I look pregnant & I'm sure most people think I just look fatter. You're right, it is depressing.

Don't know if it's been mentioned in this thread, but an awesome site for all pregnant mamas & especially for fluffy mamas is www.plus-size-pregnancy.org


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi mamas, I think I am going to jump in with you! I'm 5'8" I was 230 got to 180 and got pregnant and now I'm 18 wks and I think 215 I don't remember. I am really bummed about how quickly the weight just came back once I got pregnant. I have my excuses, my 1st tri was weird and stressful (stress eating) we went on vacation, we lost power for a week and I couldn't cook, blah blah. Now that I am 18 wks I'm into the constantly hungry phase. sigh. I wish I could just not worry about my weight.


----------



## CarolBe (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm due with #4 in March and I was 220 when I got pg this time (never gotten pg under 190 I think)







and I fit in here nicely. I stopped weighing myself at my last midwife appt, I'm 28 weeks along and I don't even want to know. I figure, this is our last pregnancy (thinks my dh) and I don't want to spend it stressing over what my weight is. If I don't look, I don't have to tell him and my midwife isn't insisting on knowing either, alls good for me then! There's just more of me to love I guess. It does bother me though, I'm in my third trimester and to look at me (especially sitting down) you just think I'm a fat blob! Oh well, such is life. In a couple of months I'll have a nice new baby to hold and frankly, if my dh loves me either way, then I won't stress about it.
Carol


----------



## jessielove (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rylan0303* 
It's great to come and see an area where I finally feel I belong. Not that the other threads weren't helpful but it is nice to have a place where there are other people like you.

I was 19 when i got pregnant with my first and I was 243 lbs. I had severe morning sickness (or what i thought was severe until this one came along) and therefore ended up giving birth via c-section (pelvis was too narrow - found that out after 64 hours of labor) By that point I was 220lbs but had gained it all back after breastfeeding ceased and then some.

So now with this baby I started out at 266 and within three weeks I lost 6 pounds....can't keep anything down even though I'm on Diclectin. I don't know where I'm at these last two weeks because I don't have a scale here at home.

With the first one the doc was like you don't have to gain much - aim for 15-25 pounds at the most. But he never mentioned it this time. I just hope that everything turns out to be healthy and okay.

Thanks for listening and good luck to all of you. Here's to wishing you all happy, healthy and pain-free (ha in our dreams) births.

Your baby is here by now, but just in case anyone else is still suffering through this, I want you to know you're not alone. The first week of October I weighed myself and I was 237. Today I weighed in at 214. I've been miserably ill and nothing helps. The one time I want to at least maintain a steady weight instead of losing weight and the pounds keep dropping. I've lost 9% of my body weight in 13 1/2 weeks and can't seem to enjoy this pregnancy at all because I've been so sick. I'm not due until June and if this continues like my last two HG pregnancies I will continue being ill and losing weight right up til birth.

The part that rankles me {well, other than the intense constant nausea and misery, of course} is that after Bun is born the weight will pack right back on. Nursing seems to make me gain weight, while pregnancy makes me lose. Go figure. It feels unfair, you know? If I don't get the weight loss under control before the third trimester I'll wind up being disqualified from a homebirth. My mw team is great though. Nobody has said a word about me being overweight; they're more concerned about the loss than the number on the scale.


----------



## deany (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm busy working, but recently also married, no time to buy a dress, because the wedding is appropriate to try to know, how to do it,Recommendations from friendsdo not know good or bad


----------

